# Traditional Homemaking Summer 2009!



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Remember this thread?

Traditional Homemaking Skills

I loved it so much I was wondering if it would at all be possible to have a monthly tribe? That way maybe we could even set goals and all that. Pretty please?









I would love to start off by of course introducing ourselves and also maybe answering a few questions....
*
Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?

What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?

How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Me again!









I'm Maggie, 23 year old mama to 3 little girls (ages 5, 3, and 2) and due with twin girls in August. I am married to Rob who (or is that whom?) is also 23. He is a cable tech. I WAHM but only for an hour or so a day. We homeschool and have been drawn to simple living since the very beginning. We live in Southern California in the desert and are moving from our apartment to a rented home in a few weeks. Being on relaxed bedrest this move is suuuuper stressful! My house is in ruins because I just can't keep up with it right now. Mainly I am here to learn and take notes because there is just not a lot I can physically do just yet. I basically sit and fantasize all day about how great it is going to be to have energy to make our house a home again.
*
Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?
*I was raised primarily by my grandparents and though they were far from traditonal homemakers I still saw a lot more going on then in the average home now. Meals and holiday decorations and all that. I loved it! I was the happiest there. I am a homebody and so making my house homey is very important to me. Maybe I have these romantasized visions floating around in my head that are totally unrealistic but I just think having a firm home base is so important to us and our children and for me nothing says that like homemade meals and a clean organized home and nice personal family items that we cherish etc.
*
What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?
*Right now I am working on knitting. I am knitting burpcloths/snuggle rags for the twins and then I am going to start on hand drying towels for our bathroom. I want to improve my knitting skills for home items and also clothing items. Oh! And I can't forget diapers. Besides that I am just trying to gather information so when I am able to do more physically it is all there to get started with.

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*
Just looking around and seeing what I have accomplished makes me happy. I was talking with DH on Saturday about how when I worked out of the home at Wal Mart I would get a lot done but I didn't really care. So the milk is stocked







But when I am at home and I clean the windows it's like "yay! now the sun will shine through for all of us to enjoy!" Sounds kind of pathetic, I guess







I just like being able to build and maintain a sancturary with and for my husband children and I.








:


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

This sounds like a great thread!

I'm Betsy and I am wife and mama (one DS, age 2). Traditional homemaking appeals to me for many reasons: I believe the home is the heart of the family, my parents provided a great home life for us. They taught us to make bread, canned vegetables, froze corn, made jelly. I think the health and safety of making/growing our own food is extremely important for us and the earth. I enjoy and get so much satisfaction of doing it myself. I want our life to be filled with things that are important, not things the latest commercials or magazine ads convinced me I "must" add to my life.

I am focusing mostly on food growing and preservation right now. We are expanding our garden this year and I want eventually to grow the majority of our food. We also have chickens. And I knit but don't have much time for it, but I love cooking from scratch, making my own cleaning supplies. I also am a novice but eager to learn sewer.

I find joy just knowing what I made or grew or cooked is so superior to anything our money could buy, so much fresher and healthier and tastier. I look forward to celebrating the seasonal changes with DS and teaching him about the cycles of nature through gardening as well.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Great!
I'm Thea, A stay at home mommy to 4 children ages 5, 4, 2, and 8mo. My mom grew up on a small country home setting, with livestock and large gardens. And raised us kids with a large garden, and lots of open space.
Right now my husband and I are starting to urban homestead, doing as much as we can in the way of prividing for our food in our urban lot.
Since we are just starting out on our voiage we haven't gotten very far but are working to do our part. We have chickens and a vegetable garden - with veggies that can be preserved, and are starting to get a small plot going for herbs and strawberries.

We make all of our own bread, buns, ect. making as much as we can from scratch, I am teaching myself how to sew, and we are teaching our children respect for the land and for animals that provide for us.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

So glad people are interested!

Thea~ Are there any books or anything you are reading to learn sewing? I am very interested in it myself- both by hand and with a machine. I can cross stitch so I am wondering if it will still be so foreign to me. I do know the bare basics on a machine but I also need a new one as mine has been destroyed by a friend of my mother's I lent it out to







:

Betsy~ We are going to make growing and preserving food our main goal in 2011. Right now being preggers and sick it's not doable and in 2010 we want to work on basic gardening (I have a horrible brown thumb!!) and getting time managment and such down. We really do need to work on perfecting the basics for us first as we have really fallen off the wagon!







2011 seems soooo far away but I know it's not really. Can you suggest any books for growing your own food and preserveing? I am just so in love with Animal, Vegtable, Miracle!

Does anyone read Down To Earth the blog? I love that blog! It is full of such great info!

I know we have talked about this before on the other thread but I'd love to get any pointers on time maganment.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm in, but not a lot of time to type right now. I know a lot of traditional homemaking skills. Off the top of my head...knitting, sewing, bobbin lacemaking, cooking from scratch, canning, drying, embroidery, cooking over a fire, diaper making, and lots more. I am working VERY hard on decluttering my house and having everything has a place. I have been chipping away at it for a long time, but now I am serious. I have gotten through a lot of the emotional things and and sending garbage bags full to Goodwill and trash. When I started, I was close to what some of those hoarders houses look like, mostly it was a matter of being overwhelmed, and not a ton of money, so when we upgraded from really crappy stuff to not so crappy stuff, I never got rid of the cast off stuff. I also suffer from the "I might need this someday" issue. But I am past a lot of that. When I am on top of the house and taking care of having meals made and laundry done I feel like such a good wife and mommy. MIL is coming Thurs, so I wont have much time til she's gone, but I'll be lurking til then.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

PS Love the blog link!


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Great idea! I was just reading through the old thread a few hours ago.

I'm Leigh. Also 23 and mama to Dd who is 17 months.

I think I am interested in traditional homemaking because it's such a departure from how I grew up. I don't think my mother ever cooked from scratch or used anything other than commercial cleaners to clean with.

Currently I'm trying learn to knit and improve on my sewing skills. I'd also love to get into preserving. This summer we are planning on building a solar food dehydrator! I'm really psyched about that.

I like seeing the finished product in what I do. I like knowing that I accomplished something that most other people of my generation have no idea how to do. I love that by learning traditional homemaking skills, I'm somehow connecting to the mothers of a 100 years ago. There is really a of joy and pride in that.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm in! I'm 30, my DH is 37, we have one little boy (will be 3 in a few weeks) and another baby on the way (just found out this morning!). We rent right now, but our 5 year plan is to find a house with at least an acre or two so that we can have a big garden, chickens, bees, and lots of edible landscape (fruit trees, berries, etc). Right now we're gardening at our place in containers and on about 700 sq ft of growing space at my parents' house (they have a big field in their backyard). We really want to downgrade our lives to a simpler one. My DH has previously been a college instructor and just this year started in administration with a 8-5 schedule. Oh how we miss the teaching schedule! He could work from home so much, had summers off...it was amazing. The 8-5 5x a week schedule is LAME! I just don't think human beings should be away from their families that much (another reason we plan to homeschool







).

My focus right now is on food - I'm actually taking an online food storage/preservation class with Sharon Astyk right now - it's awesome so far! Really helps you clarify your goals and values about food storage. I'm really concentrating on meal planning, not wasting any produce/leftovers, freezing extras for later, cooking from scratch. I'm trying really hard to implement a food budget and stick to it. We just joined a CSA that starts in 2 weeks, so I'm hoping that will cut down on my shopping trips.









Our plans are to get into water bath canning this year - I've seen it done, but never actually done it myself. We picked up a pot and some jars on craigslist last year, so this this the year we put them to work!

I also knit, although I go in fits and starts. I really want to knit some dishrags and the like, really practical stuff.

I NEED to get my clothesline put up - it absolutely burns me up to put things in the dryer on a sunny day!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
I think I am interested in traditional homemaking because it's such a departure from how I grew up. I don't think my mother ever cooked from scratch or used anything other than commercial cleaners to clean with.

You know, I can totally relate to this. Isn't it funny? My parents and ILs and now my one really independent grandmother HATE all the traditional homemaking stuff - if someone else can do all the work, they'll buy it. Most of what I grew up eating was either out of a box or a can (except for the meat - but that was all wrapped up nice and sterile from the grocery store). Cleaning products had millions of ingredients in them. My mom and dad remember their grandparents water bath canning and how horrible it seemed. It's a family joke how bad my mom is at sewing! They have spent their lives trying to get AWAY from the traditional homemaking life - even though my mom was/is a SAHM! She does like to hang her laundry out to dry, but that's about the only "convenience" she doesn't wholeheartedly embrace. (And don't get me wrong - my mom is one of my best friends.) I just think it's really interesting that people in our generation are interested in the older, more traditional skills of our grandparents or great-grandparents. I think it can only be a plus - it's always better to know how to DIY, even if you don't have to, right?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

lovely! i'm very sleep-deprived this morning, so it all sounds overwhelming. i love simple solutions, i love old tried-and-true solutions. i'm a knitter, and i would love to start sewing for the household + for my girls now. i have an 8 + 3 year old, and they love anything old-fashioned, so they're right there with me if i make jerky, yogurt, anything from scratch. i love that our home is cleaned naturally, i am in love with natural fibres. we are renting a place with a garden, which i have transformed, and just hoping that the food will grow - we have a warm front patio where i hope my tomatoes will thrive, and i'm growing a cottage garden in the back, i love the old ideas about mixing fruits and vegetables and flowers in a lovely profusion. we're planning bee + bug houses. i would LOVE to have chickens, they are allowed here, but i haven't quite made the leap. we're homelearners too, and i would love to focus more on how my girls can learn to preserve food along with me. they love to unpack the eggs into our bowl and pretend they are from our own chickens, they turn every egg so you can't see the stamp









off to read the thread! and bring my sewing machine out where we can get to it!

*


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

subbing - love this thread - be back soon to post


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

er, i realise i didn't really answer any of your questions!
Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?

okay, yes, simplicity in solutions and connection with the past.

What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?

we're trying to grow our own food in our new garden, that's exciting, and i'd love to learn to preserve foods. i would love to get back into sewing, and learn to quilt, as well as finishing a major knitting project.

How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?

i love pretty much everything, though i find it hard to keep up with housework if i get sleep-deprived. i used to fight clutter a lot, but we've pared down when we moved to england.

what are folks working on? favourite resources? favourite solutions to household problems? here's my current favourite ...they are called sumi sticks, just a long stick of charcoal, you put it in a pitcher of water and it filters it! it can just get tossed on a compost or buried after a few months of use. no more plastic.

*


----------



## wholewheatchick (Mar 1, 2009)

I think I fit into this...

My name is Emily. I'm 22, and a SAHW in grad school. Just a cat at this point.







I do online classes, so I'm at the house most of the time. My DH and I are living in government/military housing, and are planning on moving in July to another military housing area in TX, then moving again in 6 months!

Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?
It's real. And when I am making bread or cooking soup...I feel connected to all the generations of women who came before me, also making bread and cooking soup, etc. I like eating real food that I know the ingredients for, and have helped to grow. I like using cleaning supplies that I could drink if I wanted to!

What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?
This is our first move together, and we need to downsize a bit. Now that we know what we have together, and what we really use on a regular basis, we just need to go through things. We're also planning on getting rid of some bigger things--my desk and chair, my sewing machine cabinet.
Although not traditional, I've recently really gotten into scrapbooking, so I'm hoping to keep working on that.
And I guess I should pick back up with teaching myself to knit, because there are so many Waldorf crafts that I want to be able to do eventually.
I've got some herbs and a tomato in pots, but when we get to our first "real" duty station, I am going to insist on a garden!

How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?
DH and I have only been married for 7 mos, and I have had a little bit of a rough time getting adjusted to this new role. For a long time I felt silly that I liked doing the traditional things: cooking, cleaning, baking, laundry (I don't really like to sew, but I can--I've made some pretty good quilts) because at college, I kept being told that I have "so much" to do in this world, and I felt like I was wasting away at home. But now I realize that I do feel fulfilled in my role as wife and student, and that's ok. It may not be amazing, but my husband is always full of appreciation for the simple things like buying the groceries, cleaning the house, and doing the laundry. And if he things these things are significant and worthy of thanks and praise, then I guess they are!


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 

Betsy~ We are going to make growing and preserving food our main goal in 2011. Right now being preggers and sick it's not doable and in 2010 we want to work on basic gardening (I have a horrible brown thumb!!) and getting time managment and such down. We really do need to work on perfecting the basics for us first as we have really fallen off the wagon!







2011 seems soooo far away but I know it's not really. Can you suggest any books for growing your own food and preserveing? I am just so in love with Animal, Vegtable, Miracle!

Does anyone read Down To Earth the blog? I love that blog! It is full of such great info!

I know we have talked about this before on the other thread but I'd love to get any pointers on time maganment.









When I was first married, my mom bought Stocking Up for me. It tells you how to harvest, freeze, dry, or can anything. There are also lots of recipes, and even recipes for Kim Chee (which I just discovered recently) and real pickles. I also am using How to Grow More Vegetables to try and increase my growing yields and sustainability of our soil. It's confusing so far. Has anyone else used this?

About the time management thing...I'm not so good. I spend way too much time researching and getting ideas on the internet and not enough time DOING!


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the recs, Betsy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bstandlee* 
About the time management thing...I'm not so good. I spend way too much time researching and getting ideas on the internet and not enough time DOING!

Oh this is so us as well! Of course right now all I can do is research but given the opportunity we have always gotten stuck in the mode "oh this looks great! we should do it" and we don't. *sigh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
what are folks working on? favourite resources? favourite solutions to household problems? here's my current favourite ...they are called sumi sticks, just a long stick of charcoal, you put it in a pitcher of water and it filters it! it can just get tossed on a compost or buried after a few months of use. no more plastic.

I have never heard of sumi sticks. They sound nuts! I'll have to check them out.

Right now we are basically trying to live through this pregnancy and move.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello!
My name is Tammy and I have a 2 year old daughter that I am a SAHM mom to. Dh is military so he is gone often but when he is here we are a happy family. We currently live in Southern Georgia in a house in the burbs that we are trying to sell. We have been working on simplifying for a few years. We want to rent a house here for the time we have remaining and are thinking about buying a house in Florida, where I am from and where we hope to return to when he retires. Once we sell this house we will be debt free and intend on keeping it that way. In retirement (early-we'll be 40) we intend on living off his pension and my VA disability and cruise part time on a sailboat and live part time in a townhouse or small house in Florida. We are a small family by choice and do not plan on having any more. We feel that by keeping our family small it will allow us to live the life we want to easily. We intend on homeschooling our daughter (or boat schooling







) later on.

*Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*
It's simple. I know what's in my food. I feel that too many people nowadays don't know how to do anything and that might be our downfall in modern society. We are so dependent on big box stores and industrialization (as a whole) that we may soon suffer the consequences. I believe in Peak Oil and think that eventually our Western lifestyles will be forced to change and the earlier I get started the better







. I am a first generation American on my mom's side and I was partially raised in a very different lifestyle. For instance, when my dh (then my bf) met my Grandma and Great Aunt (Oma and Tante) for the first time they said they would make grilled fish for us since we didn't eat other meat at the time. So they went outside and dug a hole in the ground and put rocks in it and a metal grate over the top and grilled the fish! I was mortified at the time but dh thinks it was cool







: My own mother had her issues and often wasn't the mother I wanted her to be. She really wasn't into homemaking that much.

*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently*?
Currently, I am trying to grow herbs and cherry tomatoes in pots. But the heat down here is so intense they are fading. I believe there are 2 growing seasons in the South and I will have to try again later in the year. Mostly, what I've been working on is simplifying: drying clothes on the line, growing some food, removing paper towels from the house, cooking from scratch,etc. So far I've put aside 2 gal of u-pick strawberries (they have all been eaten though by now) and 2 gal of u-pick blueberrries. Since I know how much we'll eat this time, I'm going back for another 2-3 gallons before the season is gone. With the house being on the market, I'm sort of out of my element right now since I have to keep the house in ship shape condition all the time. Also, I've recently picked back up my jewelry making. Love it!!

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking*?
I find joy in a clean, uncluttered home. I find joy in simple summer days in the backyard with my dd running around in the sprinkler or picking blueberries with her at the farm. I find joy in an uncluttered schedule whereas other moms in my area usher their kids off to 3-4 activities a week. Sheesh! I find sewing, crocheting, and jewelry making calming to me.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Oooh! I loved that thread!

I'm Miriam, mom to three year-old triplets and a 14 year-old parrot. We live in a condo in So Cal, but are looking to move (please G-d!) into a house in about 6 weeks. We are slowly moving to a TF diet, too, so I find myself doing more stuff like fermenting and making things that I can't buy.

*Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*
What a hard question! I guess the best way is that it is what I do. Like AP, I just do this stuff because I like it.

*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?*
Well, i was going to be trying my hand at milling my own flour, but I had to use my grain mill money to buy a new mixer because my Kitchenaid died and they won't replace it. So I'm going to work on sewing, finishing my sweater and socks that I'm knitting and canning. I got into that late last summer so I missed a lot of the great produce.

Also, if we do move (please G-d!) then I will be purging a lot more and setting up the new place. Basically busy, busy, busy! But I really want to move so I'm praying for it.

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*
Again, it is just something I love. I love having fresh baked bread on the table and jars of homemade stuff in the fridge and pantry and arts all over the house. It makes me smile the way take-out cartons don't. I also just adore it when my girls get pleasure doing the simple things like washing dishes and tell me that they are knitting with a colored pencil and some yarn.


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm Barbara, 32, wife to the guy I fell for sophmore year of high school, SAHM to my twenty-seven month old daughter. I'm due with our second child in late September.

*
Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*

It is more or less the way I was raised, so it just seems right to me. My mom makes homemade bread, and has as long as I can remember. I used to complain that we never had any food because we just had ingredients, nothing packaged. We always used more "elbow grease" than anything when cleaning and reused our cleaning supplies (no disposable brushes, used rags instead of paper towels etc). While my mom knows how to knit, crochet and embroider she didn't do much of it while I was growing up. She sometimes made us pajamas at Christmas and the occasional special outfit.

In addition, "modern homemaking" seems so wasteful to me. I walk through the cleaning aisle at the supermarket and can't imagine buying all of the one-time-use items that are supposed to make life so much easier. Everything is disposable now and it really makes me sick when I get started thinking about it. Not to mention the money drain those things would be!

*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?*

For most of my life I've been a very picky eater. That started to change when I was pregnant with my daughter and is still changing. So while I know how to cook from scratch my repertoire isn't that broad, shall I say? I'm enjoying trying my hand at making more stuff at home. So far I'm pretty regular with pasta, sauces (bbq, tomato, hot sauce etc), and bread (although i do often get bread from my mom). I've made cheese and yogurt. We're on our second full year with a CSA and I'm learning a lot about how to store, preserve, and use all of the different types of veggies we get.

I know how to knit, crochet, embroider and sew although I'm most into sewing right now. I've made a lot of clothes for my daughter (mostly pants and dresses, some soft shoes, slippers and hats too though) and a few simple skirts, aprons and purses for myself. I would like to try my hand at more intricate sewing patterns; maybe a fancier dress for my daughter or a tailored shirt for me. But, with limited time I tend to tackle small projects that can be completed quickly.

Oh, and the big thing that needs improvement is organization in a little house. We have a 900 sq ft house without a lot of storage space for all of my craft stuff. I have lots of spots where I put things just to get them out of sight until I can deal with them, but I just never seem to get to them.

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*

At the end of January I made my daughter a pair of jeans. I modified an overall pattern from the 1970s to make pants and added pockets. They are her only pair of jeans so she wears them a lot, maybe twice a week. When I see jeans on other toddlers they are often are sagging because the fabric is too stiff and thick and the waist band isn't form fitting enough. And the jeans always seem to be made with adult styling - like the traditional five pockets with the zipper and the button fly (Overall I don't understand a lot of the kids clothes that are sold these days...why make kids into mini adults?).
Watching my daughter play around in the jeans a made her...seeing her get days of fun in them...that is the joy. Okay, I'm six months pregnant so this may seem a little too emotionally gooey but I dress my daughter in my love. She is running around, kneeling in the dirt, sliding down the slide protected (since clothing is for protection, right?) with my love. You know? That is the joy. Sorry for the long example. More frequently making dinner and enjoying it with my husband and daughter is where the joy comes from.


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clemrose* 
I'm Barbara, 32, wife to the guy I fell for sophmore year of high school, SAHM to my twenty-seven month old daughter. I'm due with our second child in late September.

*
Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*

It is more or less the way I was raised, so it just seems right to me. My mom makes homemade bread, and has as long as I can remember. I used to complain that we never had any food because we just had ingredients, nothing packaged. We always used more "elbow grease" than anything when cleaning and reused our cleaning supplies (no disposable brushes, used rags instead of paper towels etc). While my mom knows how to knit, crochet and embroider she didn't do much of it while I was growing up. She sometimes made us pajamas at Christmas and the occasional special outfit.

In addition, "modern homemaking" seems so wasteful to me. I walk through the cleaning aisle at the supermarket and can't imagine buying all of the one-time-use items that are supposed to make life so much easier. Everything is disposable now and it really makes me sick when I get started thinking about it. Not to mention the money drain those things would be!

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*

At the end of January I made my daughter a pair of jeans. I modified an overall pattern from the 1970s to make pants and added pockets. They are her only pair of jeans so she wears them a lot, maybe twice a week. When I see jeans on other toddlers they are often are sagging because the fabric is too stiff and thick and the waist band isn't form fitting enough. And the jeans always seem to be made with adult styling - like the traditional five pockets with the zipper and the button fly (Overall I don't understand a lot of the kids clothes that are sold these days...why make kids into mini adults?).
Watching my daughter play around in the jeans a made her...seeing her get days of fun in them...that is the joy. Okay, I'm six months pregnant so this may seem a little too emotionally gooey but I dress my daughter in my love. She is running around, kneeling in the dirt, sliding down the slide protected (since clothing is for protection, right?) with my love. You know? That is the joy. Sorry for the long example. More frequently making dinner and enjoying it with my husband and daughter is where the joy comes from.

Oh, that's sweet. That's what I think homemaking is: caring for and protecting our families so that they can be healthy and happy.

I don't feel "homemaking" really exists anymore. At least you wouldn't think so by walking through the big box stores. Chemicals, disposables, and premade things done for you so you can get on with your real life. Well, my real life IS homemaking! And I'm not satisfied with what stores and companies spend billions of dollars trying to convince me I need.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Count me in too! I'm a SAHM/ working on being a WAHM with a wonderful husband, sweet baby girl, giant dog, two fat cats, and more chickens then I can count with even more on the way!









Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?

i was raised in the traditional martha stewart, hamburger helper, soap operas in the afternoon and oprah at four kind of homemaking house. nothing could be further from the life i've chosen. my house may not be the neatest or the nicest but i'm proud of the little accomplishments squeezed into a full day of nursing.







:

What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?

hoping to learn and grow as a homemaker in the homesteading tradition as i sit here as isolated as a frontier wife with a babe in her arms, the seeds in the ground and the livestock in the barn waiting for her husband to return from town.
we grow, forage, and preserve most of our own produce. the "blue book" has been a lifesaver. raising chickens for eggs and meat to eat and barter.







:
we make most of our own cleaning products using natural ingredients.







: occasionally i even use the cleaning products!








i knit, crochet, and sew. looking to start raising sheep, spinning wool and weaving rag rugs too.









How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?

looking out my window and seeing the flowers blooming in the garden and ignoring the ridiculously tall lawn.
seeing a project through to completion and putting it right to use.
finding ways to stretch our food budget to the limit but still eat delicious and healthy homecooked meals.
letting my husband take a break and enjoy some daddy time after working three jobs, he's not one of those gender role guys that won't pick up a mop and help out but it makes me feel good to make him feel appreciated too.








i love to learn how things used to be done through talking with elders and the foxfire books. there's a lot of depression era knowledge that could help us live better lives now with the current economy and ecological time we're in.
homesteading new momma







:














: green mountains
 













:














aspiring novelist and children's book author








***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm Holly. I'm a SAHM, my DH is military, and our first child is almost 7 months old. I was raised very poor. As a result, many times the only things we had to eat were venison and whatever we had canned. My mother made do and did things by scratch simply because she had to. Now that they have more money, that has fallen by the wayside. As a result, I have some traditional homemaking skills but I wouldn't say I grew up with that mindset. For the past year we have been living with my parents so that we could pay down some debt. Next week we are moving out and I cannot wait to begin running my own household again!!

*Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*
I don't like in gadgets, I appreciate simplicity and try do things as simply as possible. Also, we live in a really expensive area (rent is crazy here) so I need to be really strict with our budget. Traditional homemaking appeals to my inner cheapskate.









*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?*
I recently aquired a sewing machine (hooray for birthdays) and have been doing some dressmaking. I prefer to wear modest dress and long skirts so I've been going skirt crazy. It's nice to have more than one piece of clothing!! My grandmother is teaching me to quilt (machine piecing right now). When I'm done with this last skirt I am going to work on some things for our new apartment. And then I want to make diapers for DS, even though we're not CDing now, because we share a washer with 6 other people it is hard to find the time to do the wash.

I have been reading up on natural body care threads and I am going to try my hand at making laundry soap and line drying. Our new place doesn't allow outdoor lines but there is a sizable utility room IN the apartment (!) that I want to string some lines in. Any tips??

Also natural cleaners (baking soda, vinegar) are something that I've never used before, but I want to try.

I enjoy bread baking and cooking from scratch. My goal is to eliminate all our prepackaged foods and cook only fresh, in-season produce. My long-term goal is to do some canning, but first I will need to do either container gardening or buying from a local farm, so that is a bit down the road for us.

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*
I find joy in knowing that I am providing a happy, comfortable, clean home for my husband. I'm a SAHM, and my husband and I both see keeping the home as a job that my husband pays me for. I see this as my profession, and I enjoy many aspects of it.


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi-I'm Emma. I have 2 children. DS who is 3.5, and DD who is 8 months. Before DS was born, the idea of homemaking was interesting, but I never really thought I would get into it. As DS got older, I really started getting into Traditional Homemaking.

*Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*
I really enjoy keeping the house neat and clean (although many times it's neither(. When it is though, I feel fulfilled as a wife and mom. I also like that my children will grow up seeing that keeping house is a good thing, and not old-fashioned.

*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?*
We just started a garden for the first time this year. So far it's going well. I hope to continue to garden, and would love to add in some fruit plants next year.

I would also love to learn to sew. I have this great old machine my aunt gave me. It's just sitting up in the attic because I haven't had the motivation to learn how to use it yet.

I would love to learn to quilt, can, preserve, and start sewing clothes for my children.

I also cook almost everything from scratch. I love baking, making bread (got a free bread machine from Freecycle), and have become a pretty good cook.

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*
It gives me a simple content feeling. It leaves me feeling like I have provided for my family. I'm a WAHM, and my schedule varies. On the weeks I have deadlines, things fall by the wayside, but on the weeks when I don't have work to do, I truly enjoy taking care of my family by cooking, cleaning, and practicing many of the TH skills.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

So I'm assuming that everyone is either A) out practicing TH, B) ashamed to report back because they're not really achieving much on their to-do list, or C) not sure what to say after the introductions.









So am I right or wayy off base?







I'm just bored and would like to hear from some of you ladies, since you all sound so interesting! I could learn a lot from you.

Right now I am making a grocery list. (We lord willing move on Saturday, and I will try to shop on Monday.) It's hard to start from the ground-up again! I gave all my pantry/freezer to my parents when we moved in. Now I must begin again. Would any of you care to help? I like to shop for two weeks at a time, so the list is rather extensive. I based my protein / veg choices on my two week menu.

Things I already have:
-raw unfiltered local wildflower honey (one of the few things I'm picky about)
-2 small bags brown rice
-1 can coffee
-whole leaf tea (black and chamomile)

Things to buy:
ww flour, raw sugar, butter, milk, soy milk (I'm dairy sensitive), eggs, cheese, ground beef, chicken (whole and thighs), bacon, veggies (onions carrots celery lettuce garlic ginger potatos peppers broccoli cabbage swt potatos mushrooms tomatos), fruit (apples bananas seasonal berries) white beans (dry navy or great northern), black beans (dry), lentils, oats, dried fruits (raisins, apples), EVOO, sesame oil, ACV, white vinegar, quinioa, wheat germ, nuts (sale/cheapest), yeast, salt (kosher), pepper (whole), peanut butter, yoghurt, jam, pasta, mayo, baking powder, baking soda, soap (for laundry detergent), washing soda/soda ash/sodium carbonate, borax, herbs/spices (tumeric, rosemary, thyme, sage, basil, parsley, cumin, red curry, crushed red pepper nutmeg cinnemon),

Any ideas on staples that I am missing?


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi, I'm Nikki, I've been on the Simple Living journey for a good couple of years now (intentionally), but it's really been a lifelong one that has just been work in progress. I have learnt a lot of traditional skills but don't necessarily do them all regularly. I have a blog, but it hasn't really been so active in recent months www.satisfying-journey.blogspot.com

I have self taught myself to crochet and currently making a rag rug with a crochet hook. Haven't got too far yet, and the cutting of the fabric strips is the most time consuming part of it, but it works up really quickly.

We live in a population of 40,000 and have a 1/4 acre section so plenty of space to garden, have a herb garden, fruit trees, line dry the clothes etc.

I also sew, cook from scratch (due to my son's health issues initially), but it's just a way of life now.

Holly, your shopping list is almost identical to mine! LOL. How about cocoa, tea, dried split peas, lentils, nutmeg, cinnamon?


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, this past weekend, we went to our local farmer's market and purchased a dozen and a half farm fresh free range eggs for $2.50!! We also got tons of other produce from them including 1 gal of blueberries that we picked. I froze about 3/4. We've been eating blueberries nonstop! I recently picked up 2 cute adorable vintage pillowcases and want to try to sew a pillowcase dress for my dd (2.5).

Holly (nerdymom)~how about vinegar? for cooking and cleaning. Oh, I saw you have ACV, but I use white vinegar for cleaning.
or how about some in season berries?


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

ty both for the suggestions, I amended my list.

Nikki, my grandmother told me that they used to rip rags for the rugs. Is there any way you can tear the cloth instead of doing all that cutting?

marimara, that is my next thing to do! After we move, I need to find the closest farmers market or green grocer. For now I will be shopping on base, which is cheap but rather uninspiring.









now back to packing...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i would love to crochet rag rugs! i really like rectangular, rather than round, i guess that wouldn't be hard? do you have a pattern? what size hook do you use, how big are the rags? i grew up with finnish woven rag rugs, i adore them but don't have access to a loom.

i wish that i had access to a pottery studio in england, i did in canada, and my girls and i were making wonderful things. i just started making my own wonky cups and things, i would love to make some of our dishes.

*


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Well, it's been a funny week, I don't feel much like a traditional homemaker for some reason. We've been extra busy and on the go a lot, which doesn't combine well with TH









But it's my DS 2nd birthday this Saturday and I'm so excited. My mom made birthdays so special growing up and I am loving carrying on those traditions with DS. I have a banner I saved from last year that I designed and printed to put up and I just finished cutting up some printed "2"s to hang around the house. I have a cake (from scratch) design in mind (hopefully it will turn out how I want it too...that's the one thing I worry about. I'm a perfectionist and if it's not turning out I know I'm going to get really stressed out).

I'm still looking for special birthday traditions to start with him. Anybody have any ideas that they remember from childhood or that you use with your LOs to make birthdays special?

Holly, I don't have any suggestions for your list. I remember how overwhelming starting from scratch is! I remember how high our grocery bills were the first few times while we kept stocking up on things we normally had on hand. But your list sounds pretty complete so far. Good luck moving!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi! I'm Amanda, SAHM to two boys (almost 4 and almost 2) and #3 due in December. I also work from home 15-20 hrs/week. Traditional Homemaking is definitely more of an aspiration than a reality right now. These threads are so inspiring, and I really do try.

TH speaks to me because I feel really drawn to simplify. Although sometimes I feel the things I'm doing to simplify end up making more work for myself







I really want to run a clean, well organized home.

Currently I can sew, knit and crochet. I've done a little canning. I bake my own bread (most of the time, I admit I've been relying on store bought so far most of this pregnancy














I actually have a brand new sourdough starter that I'm going to try baking with tomorrow. I brew my own kombucha. I make yogurt. My mom was a terrific cook, and passed that love down to me. So I try to have dinner on the table shortly after DH gets home from work, and it's usually 100% home made. I have a very small garden, but it's kind of gotten away from me since I've been so sick with this baby. I'd love to do more growing, canning, and preserving. I also really need to work on keeping up with the day to day chores to keep my household running smoothly.

I find joy in all of the small accomplishments. The smell of a fresh baked loaf of bread. Seeing my toddler giddy happy because of a hat I made for him. Feeding my family wholesome nutritious food to help them grow.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry I am MIA! I have been lurking though. We are trying to get ready for a move.







:


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
Well, this past weekend, we went to our local farmer's market and purchased a dozen and a half farm fresh free range eggs for $2.50!!

Wow, I'm totally envious! The eggs at our local farmer's market are like $6/dz!!!!


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi all! I'm Malinda, 29 y/o SAHM (for more than 10 years) to 2 little ones, ages 8.5 and almost 10. My screen name means *S*tay-*A*t-*H*ome-*D*og-*S*itter because that's what I like to joke I am since the kids are both in school full-time and my days are spent with my yellow lab, Peyton. DH is a deputy and works graveyard so I have TONS of help with everything.

*Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*

Because it's about as polar opposite to the way I was raised and I think it's the best choice for my family. Plus, I have tons of time and I need to fill it somehow.

*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?*

I currently garden (organic), sew, cook/bake mostly from scratch (about 90%), I make/use natural cleaning products and use a lot of natural remedies for health. We recently got a clothesline and I'd love to start a compost bin. Knitting is on my list of things to learn as is trying to go a bit more "less-meat" (not meat-less).

I also *LOVE* to clean, organize and decorate my home.

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*

It makes me feel good. I like to spend my time on worthwhile things and enjoy the fruits of my labor. I love trying to reduce my carbon footprint and teaching my children the things I was never taught. Being a SAHM and wife is, literally, all I've ever wanted to do since the age of 6 or so.

I guess that's it. Right now I'm recovering from a crazy weekend (DS's baseball game, DD's fastpitch game, the town's maritime parade - we all walked in it for 3 hours, DD with girl scouts, DS with cub scouts - a sleepover for DD, a campout for DH and DS, a wedding (which DH was in) and a canoeing/swimming day with DD and the girl scouts) and getting ready for the kids vs. parents baseball game tomorrow night, a field trip on Thursday with DS's class which conflicts with my volunteering in DD's class as I usually do on Thursdays, DS's crossover to being a bear scout on Thursday night which conflicts with DD's fastpitch practice (my brother is taking her)... ugh. It's funny how my days are free and clear and my nights are MADNESS.

This weekend is a baseball game, fastpitch game, baseball party (I'm bringing antipasto pasta salad - delish) and something on Sunday... I don't remember... plus getting ready for vacation on the 19th!








:


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

Holly-that list sounds pretty complete to me.

Yesterday DH was home, so I spent a good portion of the day cleaning. Today I haven't done much of anything, other than wash diapers.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

wow, i just started a crochet rag rug this morning for the kitchen-great minds think alike! it's made from some old t shirts.
that shopping list is missing chocolate, it's a nessecity.
we're going to start buying groceries biweekly now because of budgeting, but i wish i knew about the plan last week when we were shopping. i can streach it though








i do wish i had some yeast to make pizza dough, they're good for dinners of leftover meats and veg. does anyone know how to make a sourdough starter without using a sourdough starter?

homesteading new momma







:














: green mountains














:














aspiring novelist and children's book author








***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

does anyone buy their meat in bulk from the farm? we got a lamb last fall and are down to just the more "exotic" pieces (liver, tongue) and i'm not sure how to make them appealing. DH ground the heart up and mixed into a meatloaf recipe but i had to be tricked into eating it-not bad though i'll admit.
we're looking into getting a 1/2 or 1/4 beef mid summer and another lamb early fall. the prices are much better that way.

homesteading new momma







:














: green mountains














:














aspiring novelist and children's book author








***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm 24, and a SAHM to DD, 22mo, and DS, 9mo. #3 is due in October. I am also a student and hope to finish my degree someday.
I'm on the path to simplicity and conscientious living. It would go so much easier if DH was on board. I think he truly wants it, but he is a hoarder and addicted to thinks like the TV. I admit that I spend too much time online and not enough time doing the things I want.
Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?
I think it is because I want to step back and think about things as I do them. I don't like rushing and mindlessly doing things. I also like to see more of the process involved in cleaning. I like seeing the stuff being made and then using it. I much prefer the taste of home cooked food over anything. I think it makes me a calmer and more mindful person overall.

What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently? I already sew, but would like to start making more of my own clothes. I want to learn to knit better. I'd like to take up gardening, beekeeping and soap making, but that will have to wait until we can move out of our tiny apartment.

How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?
I like taking pride in being able to say "I did this" or "I made that." I just prefer a simpler and calmer way of life.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Gremco - I have to LOL at your siggy. Baby of the year club, lol. That is funy how yours seem to be lining up!







congrats!

vtmama - There is a lot of info about sourdough starters in this thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=438763. As for "exotic" parts of the animal, I think the meatloaf is a great idea. I also love fried chicken livers, I bread and fry them like chicken nuggets, make some sweet potato fries, and yum yum! so good! You could do that with beef liver, just cut it in strips. or use it to make a nice thick gravy for potatos or a shepherds pie.

bstandlee - in DH's family they decorate with flag banners. I think it's a Dutch thing (DH's fam if from Holland). They hang a whole bunch of pennant banners all over the living room, and leave them up all week. It's a big deal, and they still do it for me and everything, it's kinda neat. They use plastic ones from Holland, but this lady on etsy makes them, they're cloth. Or you could make your own very easily. The PiL's have all sorts of colors, especially orange, and they use the same ones for each person.

I guess that's it for me...DS is in bed and I'm exhausted. Gonna take my shower now, yay.







:


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Holly, yeah I thought about tearing the strips, but i'm using old t-shirts some of which are quite thick so don't think they'd tear properly (also I just cut around in a circle but I don't think tearing would go past the seams). Anyway, if I move onto old sheets etc, I think that would be the way to go!

Artparent, I'd love to do a rectangle one next. Not sure what method I'd use though. I wonder if it'd need to be woven? for my round one I am using this
pattern but as you can see there is no real pattern. a lot of it is done by feel and look. So who knows if it will sit flat when finished! The hook size I am using is a 6 (not sure how that equates to US sizes though) but was just the biggest I had.

Malinda, LOL, I have always wondered what your username stands for whenever I see you post!

Vermontmama, how funny! What pattern are you using? I'm not really loving the colours I am using, so I think this will be my test rug and see how I go for making another. Are you doing a round? What diameter?

I have been trying to get back into Flylady to keep on top of the housework - I tend to just do the bare minimum (although am always decluttered) and it's felt good doing a few little "extra" type cleaning jobs a day. Today it was clearing off the pinboard in the kitchen, tidying up the front of the fridge, sorting the cupboard with all the plastic containers and wiping out the utensils drawer. Totally exciting lol! Rainy (it's winter here) and the kids were wanting me a bit more than usual so I feel like all my own hobbies will be slotted in some shape or form tonight (reading all my old magazines for home inspiration, read my novel, start on a non-fiction, do a few more rows on my rug).


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

I loved the old thread so I'm subbing this one too








I'm J, mother of a boisterous 3 year old girl and a divine 1 week old boy.
I'm a hopeless homemaker at the best of times and obviously with such a new babe, this is *not* the best of times. Still, I'm really drawn to all this stuff.
I've always been interested in craft (mainly knitting) and anything DIY and became interested in growing food about 12 years ago. I've moved so many times since then that vegie gardening has often been on the back-burner for years at a time. I had a great one going before DD was born but I found it really hard to continue with an attached bub (I didn't know about back carries then & only wore her on my front). Food growing and permaculture stayed an interest though and gradually my enthusiasm caught up with DH. We moved at the start of the year and we made some good progress on a vegie garden here before bub arrived, now DH is really enthusiastic about maintaining it until DS is old enough to let me get back out there







:







:







:
I've always wanted to make a rag rug, so maybe that'll be my next project


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathansmum* 

Malinda, LOL, I have always wondered what your username stands for whenever I see you post!

Yeah, I've been mistaken for a man quite a bit. I chose the name before I knew the "lingo".

Anyhoo, what are you ladies up to today?


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

nathansmum;13912186
Vermontmama said:


> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/winky.gif[/IMG]


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
vtmama - There is a lot of info about sourdough starters in this thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=438763. As for "exotic" parts of the animal, I think the meatloaf is a great idea. I also love fried chicken livers, I bread and fry them like chicken nuggets, make some sweet potato fries, and yum yum! so good! You could do that with beef liver, just cut it in strips. or use it to make a nice thick gravy for potatos or a shepherds pie.

I'll have to try that chicken liver trick this summer when the first batch of cornish giants are "done." Last year DH gave them to the dog!
I'll try doing some lamb liver strips later this week perhaps. Tonight I need to use some ground beef in something. Ideas? DH is working LATE tonight, a 12 hour shift so I want to have something nice ready. We've been eating pasta for many days now and I can't bear it another night.

homesteading new momma







:














: green mountains














:














aspiring novelist and children's book author








***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

good afternoon ladies! i really enjoyed reading the old thread, so i'm subbing to this one!

my name is vicki. i'm a 35 year old SAHM to 2.....dd is 12 and ds is almost 10. i currently own a small design business that i run part-time out of my home studio, and my background/education is in interior design. my dh works in IT/IS for a major healthcare network. we live in the middle of a large city in a historic district in town......so some aspects of traditional homemaking aren't possible for us.

*Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*

because of my background in the design field, i've always been attracted to the home arts (as i like to call them), and creating a home for my family has always been a part of who i am. it's a priority to me. we also lead a very simple life full of wonderful friends/family to share it with.

*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?*

hmmm, let's see......i currently have an organic garden (which dh and i work on together), i LOVE to cook/bake from scratch and do this 7 days a week, i enjoy working on my home....everything from organizing it to decorating it.

i'd like to learn how to knit and i'd love to improve on my sewing skills.

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*

honestly, i find joy in knowing that i'm present for my family....especially my kids as they grow. i love cooking together with them and hope to teach them some of the things that many of my generation were not taught by our own parents.

i just enjoy being home. in the past i've tried to take some outside work and my house (and family) always suffer......which is just not worth it to me. i know that my place is at home.....atleast in this stage of my life.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I really liked the old thread, so I'll be watching this one, too.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Ground beef recipe - tonight I made "too tasty for my bun burgers". My own little concoction. I used a mix of ground turkey and beef, but you can use straight gb, I just used what we had on hand. I saute'd a fine dice of onion, carrot and celery until they were soft. then i added medium chopped mushrooms and cookedc tol they were done. season lightly w salt. make very thin but large hamburger patties, sprinkle w cheese, add a small handful of veg, put another patty on top, seal it up, bake in the oven til beef is cooked. serve without a bun, with a salad or sweet potato fries or steamed veg or whatever you like.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay ladies, hit me with your *BEST* potluck _main dish_ (I always bring salads or desserts!).

Thanks.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I always do Bowtie Salad and it's ALWAYS a hit, and ALWAYS gone when I go to leave. The usual comments are along the lines of "that was delicious" "it's nice to have a pasta salad not smothered in mayo" etc.

Bowtie pasta
feta cheese
olives (black, pitted)
sliced and quartered cucumbers
tomatoes (any kind, cut bite size)
diced red onion
dressed in vinaigrette
(sometimes I put cold cuts of meat in there, though not for vegetarians)
=------------------------------------------------------------------

ok I just realized you asked for MAIN DISH, doh! hmm, well for vegetarians that could be a main dish!









Spinach Lasagna (always a hit too) (even with meat eaters)

I use Barilla lasagna no bake noodles (follow the recipe on the back) except instead of meat I use loose frozen spinach, I add fresh garlic and olive oil. You can prep the night before, put in fridge overnight, then bake right before event. Use an aluminum baking dish that is disposable for easy clean up (unless you are hosting event at home). Also if you use a glass casserole dish, you can't go directly from fridge to oven.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
I always do Bowtie Salad and it's ALWAYS a hit, and ALWAYS gone when I go to leave. The usual comments are along the lines of "that was delicious" "it's nice to have a pasta salad not smothered in mayo" etc.

Bowtie pasta
feta cheese
olives (black, pitted)
sliced and quartered cucumbers
tomatoes (any kind, cut bite size)
diced red onion
dressed in vinaigrette
(sometimes I put cold cuts of meat in there, though not for vegetarians)
=------------------------------------------------------------------

ok I just realized you asked for MAIN DISH, doh! hmm, well for vegetarians that could be a main dish!









Spinach Lasagna (always a hit too) (even with meat eaters)

I use Barilla lasagna no bake noodles (follow the recipe on the back) except instead of meat I use loose frozen spinach, I add fresh garlic and olive oil. You can prep the night before, put in fridge overnight, then bake right before event. Use an aluminum baking dish that is disposable for easy clean up (unless you are hosting event at home). Also if you use a glass casserole dish, you can't go directly from fridge to oven.


The pasta salad may not be a main dish but THANK YOU!!! I have an anniversary party for my Grandparents to go to this weekend,and I'm supposed to bring a cold pasta. I have all those things already on hand!


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Ugh, do you feel like a traditional homemaker failure sometimes?
For some reason having to use the dryer makes me feel like a failure. I needed the some clothes cleaned but it has been rainy and humid for 3 days in a row now. It is driving me crazy. In our tiny house we're not set up very well to hang inside. I guess I could figure something out.

We just bought a new deep freeze so I'm working on cooking up meals and such to have on hand. I have 6 loaves of bread in the freezer, along with 4dz homemade hamburger and hotdog buns in the freezer, along with bags of cooked beans for soups and mexican dishes.


----------



## momof2kiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello I am Megan mom of of K who is 4 and J who is 8. I am also married to my husband of 10 years. I am new to the simple life and working on impoving my homemaking/homsteading skills as a working mom. I am starting slow by cleaning out the clutter and learning to embrase our 900 sqf of rental with our 2 kids, 2 cats, 1 dog, 2 frogs and a few fish to boot. I am just starting to follow the digging in the earth thread as I have a small garden in the back yard (I think it is bigger the entire house) and I am working towards eatting at home more and making dinner from scratch which leads me into stocking up and cooking ahead because right now I have a typical 9 - 5 Job but that looks to be changing soon to being a preschool teach which is my passion. I hope to learn a lot from you all and also be able to share as I learn.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommathea* 
Ugh, do you feel like a traditional homemaker failure sometimes?
For some reason having to use the dryer makes me feel like a failure. I needed the some clothes cleaned but it has been rainy and humid for 3 days in a row now. It is driving me crazy. In our tiny house we're not set up very well to hang inside. I guess I could figure something out.

We just bought a new deep freeze so I'm working on cooking up meals and such to have on hand. I have 6 loaves of bread in the freezer, along with 4dz homemade hamburger and hotdog buns in the freezer, along with bags of cooked beans for soups and mexican dishes.









: I feel like a failure since we ate McD's tonight. Not to mention a weeks worth of laundry that will have to wait until after the move to get washed. And dried. in a dryer, because I don't have a line set up yet.







I hope that helps you put yourself in perspective mama. It sounds like you are doing a lot! Doesn't sound like a failure to me!


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't have a line set up right now either and it does irk me. I had to take it down because our house is up for sale and technically we aren't even allowed to have one in this neighborhood. (One of the many reasons we want to sell.) So, yeah I use the dryer and it uses more electricity than I want to. But what can I do, but hope the house sells soon!

Also, my garden tended to be a flop this year. It got so hot so fast that all my container plants kind of shriveled up. I didn't plant beds because I knew we were moving. I'm not baking bread anymore because it's so freakin hot and the oven heats up the house. I'm not actually doing a whole lot of anything TH lately since the house is up for sale. It takes all my effort just to keep it clean and presentable that I don't want to mess it up with a huge sewing project all over the house, yk? So, a lot of my TH stuff has to wait until we can move. I have been picking and preserving berries though, and cooking of course. I hemmed dh's jeans. A little here and little there. We all have our ebbs and flows, so don't beat yourself up about it, it'll get back to normal sooner or later


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Since we seem to be talking about clothes lines...I have to confess I, too, have stopped using mine.







: But I stopped using it because our clothes were all so stiff. Does anyone else have that problem? I mean, our clothes were basically unwearable without throwing them in the dryer to soften them up with a damp towel, but then I figured I might as well just dry them in there to begin with! We live in a pretty hot area, so maybe the clothes are just drying to quickly? Does anyone else get really hard clothes?


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bstandlee* 
Since we seem to be talking about clothes lines...I have to confess I, too, have stopped using mine.







: But I stopped using it because our clothes were all so stiff. Does anyone else have that problem? I mean, our clothes were basically unwearable without throwing them in the dryer to soften them up with a damp towel, but then I figured I might as well just dry them in there to begin with! We live in a pretty hot area, so maybe the clothes are just drying to quickly? Does anyone else get really hard clothes?

I use a downy ball half filled with vinegar in the rinse cycle and it softens them quite a bit. If they are still too stiff after being on the line, I would fluff them for about 10 minutes using dryer balls. It doesn't use as much electricity to fluff them for 10 min compared to running for 30-40 min on high heat to completely dry.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
I use a downy ball half filled with vinegar in the rinse cycle and it softens them quite a bit. If they are still too stiff after being on the line, I would fluff them for about 10 minutes using dryer balls. It doesn't use as much electricity to fluff them for 10 min compared to running for 30-40 min on high heat to completely dry.

That and - it seems that clothes get more crunchy if they dry fast, so don't streatch the clothes on the line but let them hang loose and closer together. That will make more bulk of the clothes and make them dry faster =softer clothing.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

i had to use the dryer today...but as soon as it finished the rain stopped! i have problems with these ant-sized black flies that are attracted to wet laundry in the spring and die on the clothes, i call them dankflies for lack of a real name. then later in the summer grasshopper poop stains everything and i have to rewash.

homesteading new momma







:














: green mountains














:














aspiring novelist and children's book author








***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommathea* 
That and - it seems that clothes get more crunchy if they dry fast, so don't streatch the clothes on the line but let them hang loose and closer together. That will make more bulk of the clothes and make them dry faster =softer clothing.

Good tip, I'll try that. I do use vinegar for fabric softener, but we must have pretty hard water. Maybe I should have DH put up a clothes line in the shade for the hot summer to help slow the drying time too.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh definitely, enjoy traditional homemaking, don't hurt yourself with it!! it is something great to do, but it isn't always practical. for example, i am in paris







and being entirely glamourous. traditional glamour, you know







patisseries, museums, gardens, window-shopping. why bake your own bread with a seriously gifted artisan boulanger next door?








i do look forward to a simpler life at home. i'm dying to get a line put up, i shall have to see if the owner might help me attach one outside a big window. i cannot wait to start making things again, i've almost finished a sweater i've been picking up and putting down for a couple of years now, and i'd love to make things for the house. i have a beautiful natural flax kitchen wash cloth, and i'd love to knit a few if i can get my hands on some flax yarn. i am plotting a rectangular rag rug now that i have an idea how to do it, thank you!! i love to be able to pick up colours in our home and repeat them.

and i need to figure out how to change the light bulb in our oven, as it was a crucial part of drying the beef jerky







we seem to be back eating yogurt again, so i may start making that once again, and possibly sourdough, too.

*


----------



## alison_in_oh (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi, all! I participated a bit in the old thread, so when I had a homemaking question I came straight here and was happy to find a new thread.









So many would find these questions ridiculous but perhaps I'm not the only one who contemplates the minutiae of housekeeping.







Tradition and superstition dictate that, when I move to a new house at the end of the month, I get a new broom. So, I ponder.

*What kind of broom do you prefer and why?*

I've always had corn straw brooms, and enjoyed the added benefit of pulling off a straw for testing baked goods. But my new house has pine floors and I wonder if a synthetic broom might be gentler on them. I do plan to dust mop most of the house, but the kitchen will probably need to be swept frequently.

*Where do you get a high-quality broom?*

I'd like to have this tool for quite a while, so "the cheapest at the grocery store" isn't quite what I'm going for. I'm just not sure if any place but a big box store will have a broom selection? I've seen some janitorial tools at my local hardware store here; is that typical? Should I check hardware stores at my new location, or just head to Walmart?

Thank you to anyone who indulges my ridiculous ponderings, LOL!

Oh, and I just had to mention...my new home is a dream come true. It's a refurbished 1911 farmhouse on nearly a half acre, with a huge kitchen, walk-in pantry, gorgeous laundry room, and the aforementioned wood floors. I am getting SO DARNED EXCITED to get in there and make that house a home!


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

I would like to ask the broom questions of mops


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I just picked up a mop and broom for wherever I happened to be when I needed one. I think most hardware stores have a cleaning section and you can get industrial cleaning tools there. I used to work for Home Depot and I'm biased towards them. I love their company policies and think they treat their employees good. I think it is the only place I have worked that insurance was offered and affordable at part-time. Anyway.....

I prefer outdoor brooms for indoor use. I'm hard on my brooms, but I've never had wood floors so I'm not sure what difference that would make. I like heavy duty sponge mops because it seems like it is the only thing that can scrape my baby's dried on goo left over from meals.

oh, just remembered, I was supposed to make bread and put together lunch for tomorrow tonight. I spent the whole time sewing a patchwork maternity skirt for myself. Oops.


----------



## alison_in_oh (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks, if it comes down to Home Depot vs. Walmart, I know who to choose!


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
I would like to ask the broom questions of mops









I've given up with mops. We have cheapy vinyl floors and they never ever look clean with a mop. Now I spray a mixture of vinegar, water and lavender Dr. Bronners directly on the floor and wipe it up with a microfiber rag. It's the only thing that seems to work.


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

I think I might try making a rag rug for the kitchen. The ones currently in the kitchen are looking pretty old.

Friday I baked some bread, made a tuna/pasta salad, picked lettuce from the garden for a salad, and baked banana muffins. I was taking a meal to a friend whose husband just had surgery. it felt so great knowing the meal was made by me and mostly made from scratch.

We bought a retractable clothesline at Home Depot about a month ago. I love it! We're not technically supposed to have one either, but it just makes drying so much easier. I was tired of buying drying racks and having them break a month later.

We're leaving for the beach today, so other than some cooking, I probably won't be doing much TH this week.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, we aren't supposed to hang clothes outside either- we're renters. It makes me really sad though (and angry), that we've gotten so far away from traditional homemaking that line drying is actually banned!







:

Today I am going to make some gluten free banana bread for Dd, and maybe some regular banana bread for Dh. I also just made a big pot of veggie stock, so now I need to find a really great soup recipe.
Tomorrow will be spent making new shorts for Dd, and maybe work on my quilt,,,if I get a chance. I have two quilts going at the moment- one for Dd and one for Project Linus. I've never made one before!


----------



## alison_in_oh (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
I've given up with mops. We have cheapy vinyl floors and they never ever look clean with a mop. Now I spray a mixture of vinegar, water and lavender Dr. Bronners directly on the floor and wipe it up with a microfiber rag. It's the only thing that seems to work.

Do you find that the vinegar causes curds to form in the soap? I always got chunky cleaning solutions when I tried any kind of acid/Dr. Bronner's blends.







:


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm, I've never noticed any chunks. But I did just replace a spray bottle because it wouldn't spray anymore, almost like it was clogged up. Maybe I'll have to replace the Dr. Bronners with just some Lavender e.o.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

mm, i cannot wait to learn to quilt! i realise i should have been saving all kinds of fabrics for years. oh dear! i am returning to my parental home in a few weeks and i will be looking at things in a different way, accumulating fabrics for quilts and for a pennant banner (bunting) that we want to make, and for rag rugging. i would also like to start putting patches of patterned fabrics onto different things, the aprons i am making for the girls, i have become very excited about pattern and i cannot wait to use it all around our house and in our clothing.

that is upsetting, not to be allowed to use a clothes line! i had a look at those retractable ones. our garden is a bit odd for trying to find a solution to use one, i'd really like one that turns on pulleys, but i'm not sure what will work. something about line-drying compared to on a rack is compelling. i bought old-fashioned clothes pins, i adore them.

*


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommathea* 
Ugh, do you feel like a traditional homemaker failure sometimes?
For some reason having to use the dryer makes me feel like a failure. I needed the some clothes cleaned but it has been rainy and humid for 3 days in a row now. It is driving me crazy. In our tiny house we're not set up very well to hang inside. I guess I could figure something out.

I almost always use the dryer. For things like towels and diapers that take a long time to dry, or sheets (I love line dried sheets!) I usually use the line, but only at certain times of year. We have limited locations in which to hang a line and, while it gets really hot here during the summer, the line is shaded by a tree that sprinkles sap constantly in the heat. Seriously, you can hear it "raining" from this tree. So that really limits my line usage.

For those of you who are dedicated line users, how much line do you actually have? I can fit one large load on my line and it is a big "V" shaped line that takes up half of our back yard. And I do double items up frequently. I can't imagine how much line it takes to keep up on the laundry!

----------------------------------------------------------

This past week was our first week of summer--my daughter and I went from having scheduled activities 4 mornings a week to none (so relaxing now! I can get so much more done!). So I made my self a weekly list that I really hope to keep up with. I managed pretty well this past week. I divided my list into "goals" and "chores" (for lack of better terms). Each day Mon-Thurs I have one goal and one chore to complete. The goals are things like bake bread and make pasta, while the chores are things I don't seem to get to on a regular basis like dusting and scrubbing the kitchen floor. It was really nice to have my week scheduled out like that.

In addition, I made a set of six "mini-napkins" (that's what I told my husband they were and he said, "what's the point of a mini-napkin?" -- they take less fabric than the full sized!) that are 10"x10" and of a fabric that I like but don't love enough to want to save for something else. They were really quick because I used my serger with a rolled hem to finish the edges, so no hemming!

I also started on a set of linen 16x16 napkins that I think are going to be our luxury napkins







. We have a ton of cloth napkins by they are all faded or stained and I've been meaning to make more for a long time. So far I've cut a few of these out and started embroidering one. I want to hem these for a nicer look, but that will make them substantially smaller, so I don't know.

So, that's me so far!


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't own a broom or a mop. I'm a hands-and-knees kind of gal.

clothesline.

*clemrose* - I love your mini-napkin idea. I think the regular sized napkins are HUGE. 10 x 10 is an ideal size for use. I may have to sew some up. Thanks!

Does anybody compost and want to share tips and tricks? I have a space on the side of my house that would be perfect but am looking for something that won't stink.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

I've been wanting to make a set of napkins and also thought the large size are really too large. What sort of fabric is best to use? I got completely stumped last time I was in a fabric shop trying to figure it out!

Re laundry. I don't own a clothes dryer so have always relied on drying racks. Just recently we put up a clothesline outside (had gotten rid of our previous one since it was in a terrible place for getting to when the kids were little and it lost it's sun really early as well). I'm just loving being able to hang outside again without bothering with the racks and I'd forgotten how fast clothes dry when not on a rack! The rack still gets used during winter for extended raining days (like now) so I can keep it under the porch outside sheltered from rain and then bring in in the evening for in front of the fire. Our outside clothes line is a fold down one (like a large square frame) with about 7-8 lines on it and it takes my entire washing machine load.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I've made 10x10 2 ply, turn and topstitched, flannel napkins before. They hold up well to repeated washings but aren't the most absorbant for cleaning up kitchen messes. I've used terry cloth and while very functional for kitchen wiping and dinner table toddler wiping they aren't that pretty. I actually want to make some more sometime soon. I'm thinking about a canvas cotton in a pretty print that will hide stains. Also, dh uses these in his lunch bag that he packs for work and I think it's so cute! His coworkers, or course, make fun of him but he doesn't care, it's all in jest. He's known as the "dirty hippie" because of me!







. He's military and his coworkers are always jealous that I "do" stuff at home, like sew or cook yummy meals, that he loves to show off at work.


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
I don't own a broom or a mop. I'm a hands-and-knees kind of gal.

clothesline.

*clemrose* - I love your mini-napkin idea. I think the regular sized napkins are HUGE. 10 x 10 is an ideal size for use. I may have to sew some up. Thanks!

Does anybody compost and want to share tips and tricks? I have a space on the side of my house that would be perfect but am looking for something that won't stink.









Thanks for the link...that clothes line is great! And I think I could squeeze it in under our patio overhang so the tree sap wouldn't rain on my clothes.

I have really been liking the mini-napkins in the few days we've been using them. And my 2 year old likes them too and is so cute--spreading one out on her lap. My husband says they are too small, but he would use a paper towel if I didn't give him a cloth napkin, and they're about the same size!

I don't compost currently but my mom always has and compost shouldn't stink. Here is a compost troubleshooting page I just found. So any compost bin you get should be stink free! Here is another good link.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathansmum* 
I've been wanting to make a set of napkins and also thought the large size are really too large. What sort of fabric is best to use? I got completely stumped last time I was in a fabric shop trying to figure it out!

I just used some regular quilting cotton I had on hand, so their is definitely a wrong and right side of the napkin. The other napkins I'm working on are linen and feel pretty nice. You can get cotton/linen blend fabrics that would probably work pretty well and might not wrinkle as much as plain linen. But a lot of my store-bought cloth napkins are plain cotton so I think whatever you like should be fine. I wouldn't go with anything synthetic because stains would be harder to get out and you would lose absorbency.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
I've made 10x10 2 ply, turn and topstitched, flannel napkins before. They hold up well to repeated washings but aren't the most absorbant for cleaning up kitchen messes. I've used terry cloth and while very functional for kitchen wiping and dinner table toddler wiping they aren't that pretty. I actually want to make some more sometime soon. I'm thinking about a canvas cotton in a pretty print that will hide stains. Also, dh uses these in his lunch bag that he packs for work and I think it's so cute! His coworkers, or course, make fun of him but he doesn't care, it's all in jest. He's known as the "dirty hippie" because of me!







. He's military and his coworkers are always jealous that I "do" stuff at home, like sew or cook yummy meals, that he loves to show off at work.

I saw these unpaper towels on etsy and just ordered some birdseye to make my own with so I'll have something other than washclothes to wipe grimy hands and peanut butter covered faces! And I've used birdseye before to make diapers and the absorbency is great!


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

i'd have to say stick with natural brooms, for some reason the synthetic ones get a clump of hair and dust at the end that clogs it up and is disgusting to work with. nothing gets cleaner.
on mops i'm interested in hearing feedback too. the sponge ones have always let me down on the rare occasions that i do mop the floor.

homesteading new momma







:














: green mountains














:














aspiring novelist and children's book author








***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***
.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i'm interested to hear more about how folks clean their wooden floors, too.

in the kitchen sink i'm very happy with a natural bristle brush with wooden handle that i oil now and then, and a loofah! the loofah is excellent, it stays very fresh, it crushes down when wet so i can easily clean tall glasses, and has just the right amount of texture to it to scrub things. it is also pretty









*


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
i'm interested to hear more about how folks clean their wooden floors, too.

in the kitchen sink i'm very happy with a natural bristle brush with wooden handle that i oil now and then, and a loofah! the loofah is excellent, it stays very fresh, it crushes down when wet so i can easily clean tall glasses, and has just the right amount of texture to it to scrub things. it is also pretty









*

for some reason i just love the smell of murphy's oil soap, don't know how environmentally friendly though. pine cleaner too. my dh works with it all day though so he gets sick of the smell.
the loofah idea sounds really interesting. i saw some seeds for different loofah squashes in the baker creek seed catalog and one said it used to be grown for dishcloths. i'd like to try growing some next year, appartently they're tasty.

homesteading new momma







:














: green mountains














:














aspiring novelist and children's book author








***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***


----------



## SakuraPhoenix (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm trying to be more traditional. To be completely honest, the main reason is that I want to save as much money as possible to get us out of debt and into a house of our own. That's why I coupon, cook mostly from scratch, make a lot of our Christmas gifts.

The things I do now:
-make our yogurt (saves about $10 a week, given how much yogurt we eat)
-bake our bread (though we really don't each much bread)
-buy only dried beans and rehydrate them myself
-coupon like crazy and keep grocery bill to $40
-use microfiber instead of sponges, paper towels, etc. Also use them for wiping little faces.
-crochet basic things like blankets, purses, tote bags, backpacks, and dishcloths.

Things I am working on:
-saving for deep freezer so I can make more breads/muffins since we like a variety and I usually make mega batches
-cleaning and organizing- I need a lot of work in this area!
-researching cloth diapering to find the best deal and the best fit for my family
-learning to sew- but this requires me to go back to the cleaning part since I need space to do it....
-dehydrating- DH bought me a dehydrator for MD, we'll pick it up at MIL's this week. I can't wait to play with it!
-gardening- I'm in an apartment, so we're container gardening. First time out for me, so I'm not expecting to yield much beyond "what not to do"


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks mamas for linking to down-to-earth, i've been reading copiously.

i had no idea about this. who knew!! i love solutions like this. i need to ask more questions about how food was stored traditionally!:

from down-to-earth:

You can use a cloth cover instead of plastic wrap to cover cheese that is stored in the fridge. If you do this, simply wet the cloth, wring it out well so that it's just slightly damp and cover your cheese with that. Moisten it again when it dries out. This is a very old way of covering cheese but it still works well.

!

*


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clemrose* 
For those of you who are dedicated line users, how much line do you actually have? I can fit one large load on my line and it is a big "V" shaped line that takes up half of our back yard. And I do double items up frequently. I can't imagine how much line it takes to keep up on the laundry!


I have an umbrella line that can handle about 3 loads. Yesterday I had a large load of diapers, and 3 sets of twin size bedding, a crib sheet, and 2 baby blankets - so it holds quite a bit.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

yesterday was a good day Traditional Homemaking wise. Made 6 loaves of bread, a batch of cookies to go with lunches, mowed the lawn for dh and washed all the kids bedding and hung them on the line to dry!

For moping hardwood floors, I use warn out prefolds safty pinned to a orange glow mop handle. I realy like the microfiber head that it came with, but it seemed to wear out pretty quickly. I may go and buy another mop head for it.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks *clemrose*, those links are great. I'll have to start up on that after we get home from vacation!









And those unpaper towels look GREAT. DH is still a paper-towel guy and I think that would be an easy transition for him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent*
i'm interested to hear more about how folks clean their wooden floors, too.

Here's my response from a previous thread:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS*
Finished or unfinished?

To clean wood floors - use vinegar and water - equal parts, keep mop/rag/old shirt only slightly damp, not wet. Throw in some EO if you want.

To polish finished wood floors - use oil and vinegar - equal parts, rub on a thin coat

To polish unfinished wood floors- flax seed oil (it will naturally seal your wood floor)

Works great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent*
You can use a cloth cover instead of plastic wrap to cover cheese that is stored in the fridge. If you do this, simply wet the cloth, wring it out well so that it's just slightly damp and cover your cheese with that. Moisten it again when it dries out. This is a very old way of covering cheese but it still works well.

Just like normal cheesecloth?

*mommathea* - Nice job!

Right now I'm waiting for the 2nd batch of chocolate chip cookies (best recipe *EVER*, if anyone wants it let me know) to get out of the oven so I can put in another batch. And another... Made the dip for the veggie platter and need to go to the market to grab some veggies. Cucumbers, celery, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, tomatoes, radishes. Anything else? Maybe peppers?

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.


----------



## mama2be11 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm subbing for later but I do have to say that you ladies are such an inspiration! I'm loving all of the resources in this thread too.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I AM IN!!! IN MY NEW APARTMENT! We moved last Sat, and we just installed internet today.







: So now I happily TH again.







I finally unpacked my cookbooks (after a year in storage, oh how I missed them!) and rediscovered the Moosewood Cookbook. After eating out of a can or packet fora year (at my parents house) I have been going fresh veg crazy. I think we've eaten meat three times since Sunday...







DH has been a sport.

On the subject of brooms, I have a synthetic from our old place, but it's not really fit for use inside anymore. It's a porch broom now. I will have to check home depot, since I have had a hard time finding ANY brooms, muchless a natural fiber one. I hate swiffers!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
I would like to ask the broom questions of mops









I'm a hands-and-knees girl, no mops here. I use old wornout clothes (esp. tshirts) as rags.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
I've made 10x10 2 ply, turn and topstitched, flannel napkins before. They hold up well to repeated washings but aren't the most absorbant for cleaning up kitchen messes. I've used terry cloth and while very functional for kitchen wiping and dinner table toddler wiping they aren't that pretty. I actually want to make some more sometime soon. I'm thinking about a canvas cotton in a pretty print that will hide stains. Also, dh uses these in his lunch bag that he packs for work and I think it's so cute! His coworkers, or course, make fun of him but he doesn't care, it's all in jest. *He's known as the "dirty hippie" because of me!







. He's military and his coworkers are always jealous that I "do" stuff at home, like sew or cook yummy meals, that he loves to show off at work*.

!! Same here. DH's coworkers wonder how on earth he can afford a SAHW, and he tells them the same about their WOHWs.







And they always get on his case about his lunches. Mainly because they eat out of the vending machines and they're jealous. But they don't complain when I send stuff to share!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
Right now I'm waiting for the 2nd batch of chocolate chip cookies (best recipe *EVER*, if anyone wants it let me know) to get out of the oven so I can put in another batch. And another... Made the dip for the veggie platter and need to go to the market to grab some veggies. Cucumbers, celery, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, tomatoes, radishes. Anything else? Maybe peppers?

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.

Please please hit me up with that recipe! My only impulse buy at the grocery store was choc. chips. And I have been waiting to bake them until I buy vanilla...so please recipe away!









Also, re. clothesline. I saw this article: http://="http://simple-green-frugal-...y-indoors.html And it inspired me to do something similar. I am in an apartment that has banned clotheslines. But I have a handy utility room that would be perfect for a setup like this. I will post pics when I get it put up. Now I have to go make supper, Moosewood pg 135, Spinach-Rice Casserole. Be back later ladies!


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

WELCOME TO EVERYONE!!







:

CONGRATS on the move Holly!!!

Quote:

Just like normal cheesecloth?
I think she means cloth in general (???) Either way thanks for the tip!!!

So we got moved into a new house from an apartment. First house we have been in (renting). I want to do so much but I am still on that gosh darn bedrest.

Women from church came and finished up the packing and cleaning at our old place and I was MORTIFIED!!! I had to sit there the whole time and watch them go through the filth. I have been on bedrest for 20+ weeks and things had REEEEALLY gotten bad. I am still so embarrassed. I NEVER want to go through that again! I think this is going to make me pretty anal about cleaning and organizing.








*
Can we talk about Home Management Binders, calendars/planners, and other on-paper ways you keep organized? What do you do and does it work for you?

Do you have a daily schedule? Why or why not? What does it look like if you do?

How do you get your kids involved?* I really want housekeeping/homemaking/whatever you want to call it! to be a part of our lives to the extent that my kids naturally learn with what I am doing and also view it as the norm if that makes any sense. I don't want them to grow up like me and be out on their own and have no idea how to clean a floor or cook a meal.

I am just full of questions today!!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i'm exciting to be on the verge of all my ingredients for homemade laundry soap, and i'm going to try to get a giant bottle of dr. bronners castile soap and water it down a little to make dish soap. i like that you can get lavender or rose - it will save me the cost of adding my own essential oils. very exciting to save a bit of money on this stuff while remaining ecologically sound.

oh yes, cheesecloth is what i meant, but i imagine any light cloth would work.

great about moving folks! always exciting to start fresh, we just did a few months ago.

i keep my children involved by giving them their own routines, i wrote them down again a few months ago once we'd settled in, printed off a few for different places in the house, and they follow them most of the time. i've begun adding a few more items to my older girl's responsibilities, but i don't force it. she's pretty good at participating and wants to learn to cook, loves old fashioned things, so if i engage her imagination she's right in there. i'd love to teach her more and (even though we're homeschooling!) i often forget to show her what i'm doing, i need to consciously approach it. she's a good little knitter and we have done a few small sewing projects, we're hoping to get started with a machine very soon. my girls are both involved with the garden and they are dying to 'harvest' some food from it. we just redesigned it and added a lot of good earth, so we're a little late with seeds and hoping to get something!

*


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi all!







I'm a WOHM, but the homemaking I tend to do is old fashioned (or is as old-fashioned as I can muster). I'm very into baking soda and vinegar cleaning (it would be all I need in the house if my DH would decide vinegar as a fabulous smell). I haven't made my own laundry soap yet, but perhaps one day. I've got my garden growing, though not the perfect gardener, I'm learning. I can make my own sauerkraut, pickles and other ferments. Someone earlier said that this appeals to the inner cheapskate and it's right on with me too!

Oh, I'm 33, gave birth to DD last year, been with DH 7 years, have 4 stepkids and one grandson.





















































Line drying laundry is my wierd passion.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clemrose* 
For those of you who are dedicated line users, how much line do you actually have? I can fit one large load on my line and it is a big "V" shaped line that takes up half of our back yard. And I do double items up frequently. I can't imagine how much line it takes to keep up on the laundry!

I think to keep up on laundry it takes good time management. I mostly use the line. I say mostly, because I'm not always home for the best weather to be caught. We have two lines in the basement (I wish I could say how long they are) and 3 smaller ones outside. will have to measure them and report back!







I check the weather and if it's all good (this time of year) I can do a load when I get home from work, stick it on the line and then take it down when I get home the next day.

On a good bright clear weekend day I can get four loads done and on the line. First is, I wake up about the same time I would for work (~5:30) and get sheets into the wash first. Those always take the shortest time to dry. Those go up on the outside line. Then I do some sort of clothing load. Those I will hang up inside. I frequently put them on hangers as it maximizes line space, and like someone else said they don't dry too quickly that way since they're not stretched tight. (That's provided I don't need them dry right away.) Depending on how the outside line is, I will probably do clothing load #2 and hang it in the basement much the same. After that, the next wash load goes onto the outside line after the sheets come down.

However, DH does not dig towels line dried, so those go into the dryer. I prefer to hang dry diapers, but if I'm not on my game, then those go into the dryer too. With diapers, when you need them, you _need_ them! Frequently, though, with weather watching, I'm able to do the wash in the evening and overnight dry for them.

Oh! I forgot to add - my winter hobby (to replace gardening) I want to take on is learning to handsew. I think I"m going to start with simple squares with hems for napkins.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

*
Can we talk about Home Management Binders, calendars/planners, and other on-paper ways you keep organized? What do you do and does it work for you?*

I have a notebook right now. The front is devoted to menus and shopping lists. I make a menu with notes on recipe sources and how to recycle dinners into lunches, write the shopping list on the next page as I make the menu and try to strictly follow my shopping list. I also have a dry-erase board in the kitchen where I write errands, staples that I run out of, honey-do's, and personal to-do lists.

*Do you have a daily schedule? Why or why not? What does it look like if you do?*

I try to keep on a schedule for DS's sake. I make adjustments and changes wherever I need/want to. On a typical day we're up by 8:30, I make breakfast for DS and I (and DH too if he's home), feed DS and then eat my breakfast while interneting. Then I tidy the kitchen, put in a load of laundry, and then do a chore or two. Then I play with DS, make lunches, put DS to nap by 1pm. Naptime is bread baking or sewing time. If dinner is going to be invloved I will do some prep during naptime. After nap (typically about 2 hours, sometimes more) it's playtime (with DS) for an hour or so. Then around 4 I start dinner. We like to eat aroun 5:30 or 6. Then I clean up after dinner, we want to start taking a family walk after dinner, then DS's bedtime routine at 7:30 (bath, massage, book, nurse) which takes about an hour. Then I pack DH's lunch and tidy the house. DH and I have coffee and cookie time. Then it's "me" time, reading or sewing or interneting, and I take my shower. I'm in bed by 10:30 most nights. I also internet while nursing, which is why I'm on hereso much.







I grocery shop on Mondays, and go to a babywearing group or a friends house once a week. Sundays are church and leftover days, so that I can have a little break too.









*How do you get your kids involved?*

Well, he's 7 months old, so mainly he sits and watches me. He follows me around the house. I let him chew on carrot sticks while I cook.


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

*
Can we talk about Home Management Binders, calendars/planners, and other on-paper ways you keep organized? What do you do and does it work for you?* I have a small binder that keeps my cleaning schedule for the week. I don't always follow it, but it helps just to have a reminder of the things i should be keeping on top of. I'm terrible at vacuuming. We only have carpet upstairs, and that tends to be the messiest part of the house. I went to fly lady, went through her ways to set up a binder, modified it to what works for me, and never went back to the site!

*Do you have a daily schedule? Why or why not? What does it look like if you do?* I have several mini-routines, but not necessarily a schedule. I like to be pretty flexible to accommodate anything that may come up. Mornings my son gets up at 6:30, always. I think he is into routines more than I am! I feed him, then unload the dishwasher. We play until Sister gets up anywhere from 7-8. I make breakfast for us, then clean up. I spend a few minutes checking e-mail and we just hang out and play until about 9:30 when DH gets up. Sometimes I start lunch in the mornings so all I have to do is heat it at lunch time. DH works evenings so lunch is our big meal. 11-noonish I serve lunch, and clean up. We do errands before lunch usually, if we have any. The babies usually go down for a nap around 2ish. Right now DD is taking about a 2-2.5 hour nap. DS is changing his nap schedule so I'm never sure if I will have free time. I try to get de-cluttering done when the babies are down. Little hands don't help as much as they are trying to! Dinner is usually around 5ish, DS eats his last meal before 7, and the babies go down at 8. I spend at least an hour cleaning up after they go down, and spend time to myself reading or wasting time on the internet. I try to be in bed by 10, but it is usually closer to 11. This sounds a lot more regimented than it really is, but it sounds like our typical day.

*How do you get your kids involved?* The farthest I've gotten is to get DD to put one book away before we read another! She loves to be read to.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't use binders or organise any household stuff.

*My daily routine* - well, I was thinking just a few days back that we have fallen into a nice winter routine. I get up at 8am when DH goes to work (he gets breakfast for the kids), check emails/mboards for 1/2-1hr.

Then I do what I think of as my daily chores - round up any dirty washing and pop into machine, clean up the breakfast dishes and load dishwasher and turn on depending on where it's at, open bedroom curtains and do a quick pick up of anything in the bedrooms, make beds.

then I have my shower and once out put the washing machine on.

It's about 10am by then so I have a cup of tea and make the kids a hot chocolate.

We unschool, so the kids just get on with what they are into and call on me as needed. Often we'll get outside (I feed and let the chickens out) and play, i'll hang up the washing (or put on racks on the porch if rainy) and hang out till lunchtime. Read books etc. If I'm wanting to do "home making" stuff that day, I'd generally do it in the morning (ie gardening, making ginger beer, preserving etc). If I'm doing a flylady zone, I'd usually do it in one of my mornings as well (only have a small house, so to do one zone only takes an hour or so since we're fairly decluttered and tidied up most of the time). If it's a nice day we'll often go for a walk for a few hours instead though since this is when we all have the best energy.

After lunch if we've got errands to run, or visiting friends we'll head out for a few hours. Otherwise just hang out as per the morning.

Usually home by 4pm to get dinner on, house tidied/vacummed if needed, fire lit, chickens fed and put away for the night etc.

*Kids helping out* - we're fairly relaxed, but I have been getting my 6yr old to unload the dishwasher in the afternoon if it needs to be done (rather than have dh do it). Kids are pretty good at helping pick up their toys or whatever is out. DS likes to set up the fire and light it. If I'm washing windows I'll get the kids to help. I'll involve them in gardening for as far as their interest lies (ie I encourage them to join me but don't expect it).

So we're really about just getting the kids immersed in household/family routines rather than having assigned chores for each. We approach it as a team effort and it seems to go down well with them (for now anyway!).


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

nerdymom, your son is so. stinkin'. cute. That pic of him is adorable!

I'm lurking on this thread. I'm very interested in traditional homemaking, but I suck at it. I'm cursed with a horrible case of Laziness that I hope I can cure sometime in the next few weeks. We've just moved into a beautiful townhome and I'd really like to keep it as chemical free as possible. DH is addicted to paper towels and Clorox wipes though, which makes it complicated.

I learned to knit last year and love it, but I don't feel like knitting as it's summer and hot out!! I am going to be sewing up a quilt pretty soon, I made DS a baby blanket a while ago and am going to use the same style but just for a queen size quilt. If you want to see my First Thing I Ever Sewed Ever, here's a pic: Toby's quilt

I'm really interested in cooking from scratch but we eat out all the time. I hate it and need to stop but I swear we're addicted to crap food.

We don't have a schedule. In theory our schedule should be that we get up at 8, drive DH to work, DS and i go to the gym for 2 hours. Come home, eat brunch, DS goes down for a nap and I clean/cook/play on my own. Pick up DH at 5:30, have dinner at home, DS goes down to bed at 8 and I should be in bed by 10. HA HA HA HA.

As you can probably tell, it ain't happenin.

I feel really guilty because my poor kid gets very little quality attention from me. I suck at handling babies/toddlers and can't wait till he's about 4-5, but right now I'm awful with him. I don't know what to do with him during the day so he plays with his blocks and babbles to himself while I watch him or read. It doesn't help that he hates being outside so we can't go to the park. I have signed up for swimming lessons but they only last for 2 weeks and only a half hour each day. What do I do with this kid?!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Aw, thanks Krisis!

Just had to post and let you all know that I still have "it".







I learned to knit shortly before we moved last year, and all my knitting stuff went into storage. I just opened the box and was able to pick up where I left off on my dishrag!







I didn't remember how to do it, I just picked up the needles and my fingers led the way.









PS - anyone else use knitted dishrags? I'm using 100% cotton yarn, and my old ones had developed an unpleasant smell. Any tips on how to get rid of the odor? ty!


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Holly- Have tou tried adding baking soda and vinegar to the wash?


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

ugh. i'm procrastinating picking up the house a bit more but really should crack down on it as we have a wedding to go to tonight and my father comes to visit dd tomorrow. now that he and mom split up after 30 years together i get twice the uncomfortable visits! i'd much rather be working in the yard but i suppose i've already gotten enough blackfly bites for today.

so far my main th accomplishment for today has been gathering eggs, running the dishwasher empty to clean the food gunk out, recovering the couch after washing slipcover, and vaccuuming the dog-he was less than thrilled but is much less shaggy looking now.

i would love to see that chocolate chip cookie recipe, i usually just make the one on the bag.

i found a really good brownie recipe that i will post at a later time when i can spare a moment.

homesteading new momma







:














: green mountains














:














aspiring novelist and children's book author








***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

No, I haven't used baking soda yet. I bought all the stuff to make my own detergent, but am waiting to empty the gallon of pre-bought we already have. Just baking soda for the wash, and vinegar in the rinse? Or both together?


----------



## SakuraPhoenix (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a small bucket I soak my dishrags in (I use mostly microfiber, but the terry face cloths end up in there too). When it is empty, I'll fill it halfway with hot tap water and dissolve some baking soda and borax in it, and squirt in some dishsoap for good measure. Then I'll soak all the dishcloths in it until its time to do a load of towels- and I'll pour the water into the toilet to clean that too while I'm at it.

You could also do the vinegar in the bucket- I haven't tried it myself, though.

I use an old cat litter bucket that MIL saved for me. Perfect size!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

today has been alright, i've been looking at the no-knead bread traditional foods, and need to research sourdough. i put out beer for the snails to have a party with that instead of with every seedling that manages to poke up a leaf







gardening is so heartbreaking for me. i painted our brickwork (nastily painted red a long time ago, peeling) round our patio with yogurt to encourage lichen and moss to age it into invisibility, my little girls started with paintbrushes but i've just finished by slapping it on with my hands. lots of fun







i got a hose connector so now i can get the hose from the kitchen, through the studio, and down the entire garden. i hung a load of laundry, and i had company over a couple of days ago so the place is at maintenance levels instead of catch-up, i find that so much easier. my planted out my tomatoes yesterday, i have an actual cucumber coming up, and i feel like i can begin to focus a bit more on getting some crafts done. i found a great tutorial for crocheting a rag rug here. she has tons of great craft projects. i'm 3 squares into my patchwork knitting project, a blanket for winter in our drafty victorian, but i'm not certain i like it!

i decided, based on down-to-earth blog and several other folks posting routines, to modify flylady zones to my week. i just don't get round to it when it is by month. now i have a day for each room in the house, and i've started to plan special projects, repairs, detailed cleaning, to choose from when i get to that day. saturday is free, and sunday is the garden. so yesterday was our studio, and i finally cut folders to fit a wooden wine crate, and filed a stack of papers into it! tomorrow i'm going to replant lettuce, kale, and spinach in the garden. hopefully something will come up and not immediately be eaten!

as for household binders, i'm a computer girl and have ical send me reminders, with my routines, and what day it is (in terms of zones) and anything else special happening. i may try, for the hundredth time, to put a meal plan into it. i'm also making a serious effort to do one load of laundry per weekday. i sorted laundry into big blue bags, in the closet, by darks, lights, colours. i long for wicker baskets, maybe i'll find some.









*


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Wow, you guys have all been really busy! I don't know whether I feel inspired or discouraged









I just finished harvesting a batch of lemon balm to dry for tea, and my garlic is still curing and not quite dry from last week's harvest.

I am having to replant, transplant, and pull out things in my garden as the soil I started with is not working out. Everything is stunted and diseased







: Apparently the place I bought the soil from last year is known to have horrible soil.







:







:







: Well, it's one more thing to learn from!

Besides that, my whole house needs cleaning (thank goodness it's 1/2 the size of our last one







) I am inspired to (once again) try scheduling a room for each day. I think that would work really well. It might help keep me from feeling so overwhelmed.







Happy homemaking everybody!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
today has been alright, i've been looking at the no-knead bread traditional foods, and need to research sourdough. i put out beer for the snails to have a party with that instead of with every seedling that manages to poke up a leaf







gardening is so heartbreaking for me. i painted our brickwork (nastily painted red a long time ago, peeling) round our patio with yogurt to encourage lichen and moss to age it into invisibility, my little girls started with paintbrushes but i've just finished by slapping it on with my hands. lots of fun







i got a hose connector so now i can get the hose from the kitchen, through the studio, and down the entire garden. i hung a load of laundry, and *i had company over a couple of days ago so the place is at maintenance levels instead of catch-up,* i find that so much easier. my planted out my tomatoes yesterday, i have an actual cucumber coming up, and i feel like i can begin to focus a bit more on getting some crafts done. i found a great tutorial for crocheting a rag rug here. she has tons of great craft projects. i'm 3 squares into my patchwork knitting project, a blanket for winter in our drafty victorian, but i'm not certain i like it!

i decided, based on down-to-earth blog and several other folks posting routines, to modify flylady zones to my week. i just don't get round to it when it is by month. now i have a day for each room in the house, and i've started to plan special projects, repairs, detailed cleaning, to choose from when i get to that day. saturday is free, and sunday is the garden. so yesterday was our studio, and i finally cut folders to fit a wooden wine crate, and filed a stack of papers into it! tomorrow i'm going to replant lettuce, kale, and spinach in the garden. hopefully something will come up and not immediately be eaten!

as for household binders, i'm a computer girl and have ical send me reminders, with my routines, and what day it is (in terms of zones) and anything else special happening. i may try, for the hundredth time, to put a meal plan into it. i'm also making a serious effort to do one load of laundry per weekday. i sorted laundry into big blue bags, in the closet, by darks, lights, colours. i long for wicker baskets, maybe i'll find some.









*

I have to LOL at that bolded bit. It is so true, my house gets like that too. It's just clutter and STUFF that collects on all horizontal surfaces. I blame DH but I contribute too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SakuraPhoenix* 
I have a small bucket I soak my dishrags in (I use mostly microfiber, but the terry face cloths end up in there too). When it is empty, I'll fill it halfway with hot tap water and dissolve some baking soda and borax in it, and squirt in some dishsoap for good measure. Then I'll soak all the dishcloths in it until its time to do a load of towels- and I'll pour the water into the toilet to clean that too while I'm at it.

You could also do the vinegar in the bucket- I haven't tried it myself, though.

I use an old cat litter bucket that MIL saved for me. Perfect size!

Thanks for the tip, I'd do it. Buuut I have a new crawler...I'd be afraid to have a bucket sitting about. I guess I could do an overnight soak in the sink the day before I wash them...hmmm ideas ideas...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bstandlee* 
Wow, you guys have all been really busy! I don't know whether I feel inspired or discouraged









I just finished harvesting a batch of lemon balm to dry for tea, and my garlic is still curing and not quite dry from last week's harvest.

I am having to replant, transplant, and pull out things in my garden as the soil I started with is not working out. Everything is stunted and diseased







: Apparently the place I bought the soil from last year is known to have horrible soil.







:







:







: Well, it's one more thing to learn from!

Besides that, my whole house needs cleaning (thank goodness it's 1/2 the size of our last one







) I am inspired to (once again) try scheduling a room for each day. I think that would work really well. It might help keep me from feeling so overwhelmed.







Happy homemaking everybody!









Well just thank the powers that be that you have a bit of earth to plant.


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
PS - anyone else use knitted dishrags? I'm using 100% cotton yarn, and my old ones had developed an unpleasant smell. Any tips on how to get rid of the odor? ty!

I only use 100% cotton hand-knit dishclothes and have beat the odor problem!

First of all, do they smell straight out of the wash or just once you've started using them? I used to get smell clothes once I had used them--that stink that gets on your hands and is just horrible!

I switched from using dawn type dishwashing liquids to using eco-friendly, biodegradable dw soap and it makes all of the difference (I know because I still have some dawn under the sink that I use when I've run out of the other) no nasty odor! I usually use seventh generation (the unscented one) but have tried planet and biokleen too (they don't make the bad smell, but they also don't seem to suds up!). My cousin uses trader joe's brand and still has the stink (or a stink, my sister uses the trader joe's without stink







). I think it must be some chemical or perfume that makes the smell.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Artparent, cool tute for the rectangle rag rug. Will need to give that one a go next (have stalled on the one i'm doing as I ran out of t-shirts as it is).

I'm now onto making a basic patchwork rug using old pillow slips. It will be a basic version where I will just attach the sewen together squares onto polarfleece on the backside so it can be a picnic mat.

Holly, I haven't actually done this with my cotton crochet cloths (but probably need to), but with my stinky microfibres (had a disgusting one the other week even after two washes in the machine that smelled of vomit and there was not a drop of vomit in sight!) was to soak it in really hot water with a decent amount of white vinegar in it for an hour or so. I scrubbed it around on itself and it came out fine.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I already use an enviro-friendly "free" soap. Its that terrible old water smell that gets everywhere though. I guess first thing Monday [no unessential chores on Sundays] I will be doing a hot water vinegar soak. Yum!









Another question, since we seem to enjoy them so much here...







*Erm, how do I clean my toilet?* I'm new to the cleaning with baking soda and vinegar club. And I hate toilet brushes...so dirty. I'd rather use my hands.

*Also, tell me how you recently repurposed something that you already had into something else.* I'm unpacking and simplifying, and I am finding new uses for lots of things. I've also freecycled quite a bit. The other day I found a stainless steel flour duster still in the box that my grandma had given me. I rescued it from the freecycle box this evening when I needed something to put the baking soda / salt scrubbing mixture.

Thanks ladies, you're the best.


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

Does anyone else notice that they actually like the smell of vinegar after using it for a while? It used to be almost too strong for me, but now I enjoy it because it smells clean! I feel like I've been lazy the past few days. My sewing machine needs to be oiled before I can use it again. I'm not keeping up with my chores like I should. I should just be happy I can at least keep the downstairs clean and am making progress on the upstairs.

I am excited because next week we are going to Arkansas to visit DH's grandmother. She lives up on a mountain and maintains a huge garden and does most things the old fashioned way. I'm hoping she will let me help out with the garden. We are looking at moving sometime soon, and I would love to plant a garden.

I recycled some maternity jeans I had that didn't fit right, and made a cute tiered patchwork skirt out of them. I am already trying to think of ways to make it wearable when I don't need it as a maternity skirt anymore. I need to get pictures of the finished product to post, but my husband has one of those fancy cameras that I don't know how to get the pictures off of!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I am wanting good cookie recipes. I am having a chocolate attack. I wonder if AF is around the corner?...hmmm, it has been 16 months, so I don't even remember what PMS feels like anymore.







Ds is still nursing every three hours around the clock, so I kinda doubt my cycle is restarting. But no matter, I need chocolates! And I promised myself that there would be no more packet desserts when we moved, so I'm going to make up doughballs and freeze them.


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

So, if you all want the best chocolate chip cookie recipe ever, try this one. It is from Cook's Illustrated and is easy and so yummy. I actually add a 1/4cupish each of wheat bran and wheat germ and use white whole wheat for half of the flour (makes me believe my cookie is actually a health food). Oh, and I always use semi-sweet chocolate chips so I can't vouch for the alternatives!

*Thick and Chewy Chocolate Chip Cookies*

These truly chewy chocolate chip cookies are delicious served warm from the oven or cooled. To ensure a chewy texture, leave the cookies on the cookie sheet to cool. You can substitute white, milk chocolate, or peanut butter chips for the semi- or bittersweet chips called for in the recipe. In addition to chips, you can flavor the dough with one cup of nuts, raisins, or shredded coconut.

Makes 1½ dozen 3-inch cookies

21/8 cups bleached all-purpose flour (about 10 1/2 ounces)
½ teaspoon table salt
½ teaspoon baking soda
12 tablespoons unsalted butter (1 1/2 sticks), melted and cooled slightly
1 cup brown sugar (light or dark), 7 ounces
½ cup granulated sugar (3 1/2 ounces)
1 large egg
1 large egg yolk
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 - 2 cups chocolate chips or chunks (semi or bittersweet)

1. Heat oven to 325 degrees. Adjust oven racks to upper- and lower-middle positions. Mix flour, salt, and baking soda together in medium bowl; set aside.

2. Either by hand or with electric mixer, mix butter and sugars until thoroughly blended. Mix in egg, yolk, and vanilla. Add dry ingredients; mix until just combined. Stir in chips.

3. Following illustrations next page, form scant 1/4 cup dough into ball. Holding dough ball using fingertips of both hands, pull into two equal halves. Rotate halves ninety degrees and, with jagged surfaces exposed, join halves together at their base, again forming a single cookie, being careful not to smooth dough's uneven surface. Place formed dough onto one of two parchment paper-lined 20-by-14-inch lipless cookie sheets, about nine dough balls per sheet. Smaller cookie sheets can be used, but fewer cookies can be baked at one time and baking time may need to be adjusted. (Dough can be refrigerated up to 2 days or frozen up to 1 month-shaped or not.)

4. Bake, reversing cookie sheets' positions halfway through baking, until cookies are light golden brown and outer edges start to harden yet centers are still soft and puffy, 15 to 18 minutes (start checking at 13 minutes). (Frozen dough requires an extra 1 to 2 minutes baking time.) Cool cookies on cookie sheets. Serve or store in airtight container.

STEP BY STEP: Shaping Thick Chocolate Chip Cookies (in the cookbook there are pictures for these steps, but I think they are explained well enough)

Creating a jagged surface on each dough ball gives the finished cookies an attractive appearance. Start by rolling a scant 1/4 cup of dough into a smooth ball.

Holding the dough ball in the fingertips of both hands, pull the dough apart into two equal halves.

Each half will have a jagged surface where it was ripped from the other. Rotate each piece 90 degrees so that the jagged edge faces up.

Jam the halves back together into one ball so that the top surface remains jagged.


----------



## SakuraPhoenix (Jun 17, 2009)

To clarify- the bucket I use is a lidded one (also stackable- good thing, because I've asked MIL and Mom for their square lidded bucket discards for a diaper pail.)

One thing I've repurposed recently: I have a TON of baby wipe containers from when I bought the premades (Most were free or pretty darn close after coupons and sales). I have one for DD's hair things, another for the kids' meds and associated paraphenilia, another for crayons, nail stuff, etc. I've taken the stack that I had in the pantry and started using them all over the place!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, like a kitty litter pail? That might be OK if it locks down good. I wonder who I know with cats... think think think









That cookie recipe looks to.die.for. yum! Thanks so much for posting it! I can't wait to try them. I think I will add the wheat germ like you suggested and use half whole wheat half unbleached white flour. I've been doing that for a lot of recipes and it seems like a good mix.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

I made my patchwork picnic mat today using old pillow cases. Am quite pleased with it.

Now I have more scraps to add to my rag rug. Different fabric types, but hopefully they work together ok?


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

I would be pleased too! It rocks!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Very pretty! I can't wait to see your rug.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

it does! very nice.

i got carried away today, my little girls and i painted a corkboard to blend in with our walls, to be their art gallery by our table, and then i went round the house touching things up. i've been wanting to do this for so many months, i ended up painting an entire window completely and have plans for lots more. hopefully that doesn't translate into the paint sitting in my kitchen for months.

i am very pleased to be getting some things done. with the solstice i have a 'seasonal clean' reminder pop up on my 'puter, and would love to get some outdoor things done like cleaning windows and painting a fresh coat here and there.

*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I am having a good TH day.







My kitchen is clean, I have bread rising, I'm gonna lay this baby down for a nap and go do some laundry.









Does anyone here have the Martha Stewart Homekeeping Handbook? Someone gave it to me at a bridal shower, and I've been flipping through it. She is a little nutty...but I am so envious of her laundry room(s)!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh, i wondered if that book was good! let us know.

i've had another very busy day. i'm pleased to be on top of my routines, and going through a very motivated period. i got a load of laundry in, and then painted the detailing in the kitchen! it has cleaned it right up, i'm very pleased. it was looking pretty scruffy. then i ran errands, i've spotted some linen yarn i'd like to knit into dischloths, it is very wirey like the cloth i bought for $$$, and i hope it will be just as sturdy, unstainable, and functional.

this evening i finally install the paper i bought to cover a section of our open shelving.









and pulled apart a skirt of my little one's, which never hung right, i'm looking for ribbon or fabric to make bias tape to edge the skirt.

*


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh, I'm so envious of you motivated mamas right now! I'm about 7 wks pregnant, and I can't seem to do ANYTHING. I got my act together to make dinner last night only to puke the whole thing up several hours later - kind of hard on my motivation.









My accomplishments for the day include one load of laundry. This too shall pass...


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Oh Keeta, I am so sorry you are sick!! Remembering morning sickness makes me glad i can't get pregnant again. When I was pregnant I couldn't even do laundry without throwing up. My sickness lasted for 7.5 months (right up till DS was born) too. Bummer.

I am feeling bored and lonely... DS and I are pet-sitting for my parents this week and I'm all alone and there's nothing good on TV. I really wanted to work on my quilt but DH stole my quilting mat so I can't cut the squares out. Bummer. I guess I will keep reading Gosselin gossip instead


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Chessa -







, hang in there! I feel like I'm making up for lost time, since about the only thing I did for the first four months was work and internet, because I was pooped (after sitting at a desk all day).







Just think about that awesome burst of energy right after the baby is born. I felt revived a few days after the birth (surgical) I felt lighter and freeer and like I could do anything in the world...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
I really wanted to work on my quilt but DH stole my quilting mat so I can't cut the squares out. Bummer. I guess I will keep reading Gosselin gossip instead









o.no.he.didn't. If he were _my_ dh, well he wouldn't do it 'cause he wouldn't want to deal with the wrath of his wife.









SO...yesterday I had a super-productive day. I made bread and rolls, unpacked eight boxes and organized their contents (books), babyproofed the computer area, and walked to the grocery store to buy oil. So we ended up having chicken salad for dinner becuase after that walk I was pooped.







I know it doesn't sound like much, but with DS the constant nurser it feels like a lot.







That evening I was feeling good and decided to try to seduce my husband after the baby went to sleep. I showered and shaved and put perfume on, wore one of the nice nightgowns from our honeymoon, lit candles and turned down the sheets...DH was gaming and it took some convincing but he decided to log off (which was annoying, why didn't he just JUMP outta his chair, I mean I haven't done this since before the baby)...then while I'm waiting for him to log off what do I hear? guess, just guess. I'm sure you can. The least sexy sound in the entire world. I mean less sexy than vomit. "mamamamamamamamamamamamamamamamamamamama"







: So that was the end of that.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeta* 
Oh, I'm so envious of you motivated mamas right now! I'm about 7 wks pregnant, and I can't seem to do ANYTHING. I got my act together to make dinner last night only to puke the whole thing up several hours later - kind of hard on my motivation.









My accomplishments for the day include one load of laundry. This too shall pass...

Honey, I'm 15 weeks pregnant, and only in the last week or so have I been good for anything at all. Those first few months are ROUGH! Take it easy, and cut yourself some slack. If you have a day (or a few hours) where you don't feel totally puky, try making up a big batch of plain chicken to keep in the fridge/freezer so your DH can toss some in a salad, or on a plate of pasta or in a sandwich when he gets home from work. That got my DH through the months where the thought of cooking dinner made me run for the bathroom.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

: Holly that sucks. DH has tried to convince me to 'keep going' when DS starts crying. YEAH RIGHT. SO not mood enhancing!!

And I really need to get DH his own quilting mat or something. He uses mine for his D&D games


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

yes, in a sad, sick little way it is funny. I can almost laugh now. It's almost like something you'd see ina sitcom.







: Oh, and the cutting mat for dnd? That's a ritzy game.







Sounds like somebody needs a posterboard or somthing... They have those trifold report thingys that are posterboard and pretty durable, but convenient to transport. And they're a whole lot cheaper than a rotary mat. He can even decorate it...make it look like a forrest, witha path and a town...might be a nice visual. Agh I am a nerd...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i think something i love about traditional homemaking is that creativity, being frugal, inventive, doing things yourself, and being environmentally sound, are all rolled into it.









does anyone have experience with sharpening tools like push-mowers?

i got less done today as i was walking my children to violin + dance classes in some pretty solid hot weather! i did finish painting the kitchen and a very stained old window sill. yesterday the owner of our place sent round folks to paint the metal bars, so things are looking fresh and clean. i'm dying to have some houseplants and i realised i can take cuttings from at least the jasmine! it is a start. we also have a design for a clothesline that will fit our garden + patio, which is split-level so a bit tricky.

my tomatoes are thriving and i have a few green things that might be popping up









i am seriously debating about whether to go back to eating bread and grains in general, we've been off them for a long candida diet, but it would be so yummy and so much cheaper to go back to them. i really like the 'no-knead bread' thread, it is inspiring, i may do it yet.

i think i'm going to look into a bulk-buying group for the autumn when we are home from our travels.

i'd love to look at ways to save electricity as well..anyone?

does anyone make their own candles?

i've just had a long talk with my eldest about traditional ways of living and ways to be frugal, and she's right on board with me! lovely. i think we are going to have some fun with sewing and knitting, learning to quilt, preserve food, reuse what we have in creative ways.

i'm really noticing that sticking with my routines is freeing up tons of energy and time that i really did not have at my disposable. off to do my evening routine and keep my groove!

*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

My dad used to sharpen blades of all kinds with a rasp. Use a good strong vice on a table about hip height (make sure the blade is in there firmly) and draw the rasp over the blade in the direction of the sharp edge. Repeat 5 gazillion times. Don't saw back and forth, don't go against the grain. And be careful! It's tough work but it can be done. HTH!

I am making leaps and bounds worth of progress in our bedroom. I am also getting boxes and boxes ready for a yard sale. Which I am still figuring out how to do in an apartment...I am so tempted to freecycle everything but I was planning on using the procedes of the sale for our Christmas. We're going to keep things simple, but still, it'd be nice to be able to buy some luxury items during that time.


----------



## meandk0610 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
i'm really noticing that sticking with my routines is freeing up tons of energy and time that i really did not have at my disposable. off to do my evening routine and keep my groove!

*

i'm new at this (hi!) and was wondering if anyone would care to post their routines? i feel like i'm spinning my wheels all day!


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind words, ladies! I'm feeling better nausea-wise, so now I'm just trying to convince myself that it's really ok to hang around the house a lot - if DS were really really asking to go anywhere I would take him, but ugh not much motivation here.









Made a biiiiig batch of vegan mac & cheese yesterday, so that was an accomplishment! Now I have food in the fridge already cooked. Now on to dealing with our CSA share....erg.

Tips on saving greens for later? I don't know for sure, but I'm wondering if they caused my tummy upset the other night (although DS & DH were fine, so I'm sure it's also baby related). We have a lb of mixed braising greens that are going to go bad soon, and I cannot stand the thought of eating them. Can you freeze them? Do I need to steam them first or....?


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

yes, I'd steam first then freeze. But I've never done so before, maybe someone with more experience will chime in...I'm glad you're feeling better. And if you want a "reason" to stay home, just tell yourself that you are saving money on transportation, shopping, entertainment, etc.


----------



## meandk0610 (Nov 8, 2005)

i think you have to blanch them first. i would chop them first.







:


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meandk0610* 
i'm new at this (hi!) and was wondering if anyone would care to post their routines? i feel like i'm spinning my wheels all day!









Ok, I've tried to find a post where I laid my schedule all out, but I've lost it.







I'll try to lay out the bare bones. This changes some depending upon what the baby does. Like right now he's getting up at 6.30, before he was getting up at 8, so the routine changes a little.

A day:
6.30am wake up, nurse J, change J, play with J, make much needed coffee. Check email.
7 - feed J a banana, eat my breakfast (granola or reheated egg casserole), clean kitchen, start laundry, get dressed, make bed
8 - clean, tidy, fold, nurse
9 - J naps. drink coffee. email. chores / tasks that can't be done with J awake (sewing, bread baking, etc)
10 - chores / tasks that can't be done with J awake (sewing, bread baking, etc)
11 - J wakes. change, nurse and internet, lunch (leftovers, sandwich or salad) , play with J
12pm - errands, walk, pool, etc
1 - errands, walk, pool, or chores
2 - play w J, or laundry
3 - J nap, chores / tasks that can't be done with J awake (sewing, bread baking, etc)
4 - start dinner
5 - J wakes, nurse, finish dinner
6 - eat. clean up kitchen
7 - visit w/ DH, play w/ J
8 - DH J bath, finish cleaning kitchen, tidy house, 8:30 nurse J to sleep (that's where I am now) and internet,
9 - J in bed. Me time. DH and I have coffee and a sweet treat like cake or cookies
10 - shower, 10.30 bed

Also, I think I'm going to start following M.S.'s chore calendar, to help make sure I get things done. I will post that later, with review of her book.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meandk0610* 
i'm new at this (hi!) and was wondering if anyone would care to post their routines? i feel like i'm spinning my wheels all day!









This is what our days look like, at least for summer.
7-9: Wake, breakfast, shower and get ready for day. I also do some laundry or dishes during this time.
10-12: Activity. Either playgroup or storytime.
1: Lunch
2: Housework
3: If dd naps, it will be during this time. I usually email, sew, or fold laundry.
4: Playtime
5: Start Dinner
6: Housework, usually cleaning the kitchen and sweeping.
7: Playtime and bath if needed.
8: Dd bedtime
9: Housework


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

*Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*

I just feel it is a healthier better lifestyle, and one I want to share with my children and family. I also like the aspects of knowing I can create things and make functional items with my own hands. It is a lot of pride and self esteem as well as something I feel adds substance and value to life.

*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?*

I want to get better at knitting- I'd like to make some longies for the baby we're expecting. I'd also like to get technically better at sewing. I'm decent, but could use skill development. And I'd like to garden more successfully.

How do you find joy in traditional homemaking? [/B]

I think I answered this in #1!

*My shortfall with Homemaking*

Right now I'm really struggling with doing much of anything, and we're seriously contemplating getting a maid







With me working so much and being SOOOO sick (pregnancy is NOT easy for me) I just can't do it all, and my hubby works and goes to school, so he can't either. It is more valuable for me to use my time sewing then washing windows, kwim?

Right now we're not doing anything. I sit on the couch with a puke bowl most of the time I'm not working TBH. So our garden is browning and the floors are dusty.







Hoping within a few weeks I'll be feeling better!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

welcome rebirth!

Man I feel kinda like a stalker, I post in this thread way too much! But DS nurses a lot and the computer is one of the few things I can do while nursing. Don't know why, but he gets too distracted if I'm reading a book or knitting or something like that. But he doesn't mind the internet. And I have mastered the typing one-handed...ahh let's face it I'm an internet addict.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

it is tough to manage pregnancy and everything else, sometimes. i'm entering a new phase, my youngest is 3.5 and things are changing in terms of what i can get done. i am very excited about this!

nerdy, don't worry about it! just post! i posted a lot when i was nursing.

here's my morning routine:

* chart cycle
* make the bed
* day/yoga/running clothes
* pick up bedroom
* put away clothes

* drain tray
* make breakfast
* eat + take remedies

* morning pages
* yoga/running

* clean teeth
* hair + face
* dry brushing
* shiny + tidy

* dishes done
* tidy + clean
* plan dinner

* load laundry in

* look at day plan
* practice

here's my evening routine:

* finish dishes
* shine sink
* tidy kitchen
* wipe surfaces
* plan meals
* food preparation
* sweep floor

* put away toys
* tidy livingroom
* tidy studio
* check laundry

* drinking water
* evening remedies

* clean teeth
* clean face
* dry brushing
* tidy bathroom

* nightclothes
* clothes laid out
* tidy bedroom

* plan tomorrow
* quiet time

i'd like to say that i do it all every day, but i don't









oo, we finally got our corkboard painted and mounted on the wall, and now we have an artboard for the major production that happens around here.

thanks for sharpening ideas. i may talk to my landlord about it.

*


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi gals! We were on vaca last week, then I had two deadlines this week, so I'm finally getting back to this thread.

I made the most delicious zucchini brownies on Sunday for Father's Day. I had never made brownies from scratch before. They were yummy, but oh so unhealthy. I generally try and change a recipe to make it healthier, but just made them straight this last time. Yummy, but watch out!

Our garden is blooming, despite the fact that I stink at keeping plants alive! We've had tons of zucchini, have lots of tomatoes growing, the rosemary, mint, and basil are doing well too. We'll see how the peppers and cucumbers do.

This week since I had the deadlines, I haven't gotten much done except grocery shopping and dinners, plus daily maintenance. I have a TON of laundry to put away and more to wash. I wish I had more clothesline space outside, but I'll take what I can get.

Next week I want to bake some muffins and breads, and plan some meals around the meat in the freezer. I think I might also make some more zucchini patties to freeze.

We've also statred discussing Christmas. I would love to make something for eahc of the kids this year. If I could learn how, I'd love to sew their PJs we give them every year. Not sure how complicated that owuld be though.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

subbing!








:


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emski4379* 
*snip*I made the most delicious zucchini brownies on Sunday for Father's Day. I had never made brownies from scratch before. They were yummy, but oh so unhealthy. I generally try and change a recipe to make it healthier, but just made them straight this last time. Yummy, but watch out! *snip*

uhh, did you say *zucchini*? Last time I checked that was green, and adding it to anything automatically makes it healthy.










Quote:

We've also statred discussing Christmas. I would love to make something for eahc of the kids this year. If I could learn how, I'd love to sew their PJs we give them every year. Not sure how complicated that owuld be though.
jammies should be pretty easy, have you ever used the Petchey 10 minute trousers tutorial? See it here: http://madebypetchy.blogspot.com/2008/06/tutorial-10-minute-trousers.html It very basic, VERY easy. You could easily make them out of fleece or what have-you, plus a Tshirt (prob. cheaper to purchase than sew) that you applique or paint, and that's a cheap, fun set of jammies, and very easy to do.

tonight I made mushroom and eggplant risotto, since I didn't have tahini to make my baba ganouj doh







. It was sooo yummy scrummy. Lot's of veggies, and we didn't miss the meat at all. We've been in veg overload eversince we moved out, it's been so nice to eat fresh veg and not listen to anyone complain, or worse, have someone get up from the table and make themselves mac'n'cheese.







: Risotto is such a nice comfort food, and you can throw practically anything into it and have it taste nice. The only problem is I need DH at some, since it requires constant stirring for the last stage, and DS inevitably needs me by that time...









Oh, almost forgot, DS took three naps today, and is totally freaking me out with his clingyness and sleeping. I am in fear of teeth...my boobs have been through enough already!!


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

The zucchini was the only healthy thing in the brownies! Way too much sugar and chocolate, but yum-o.

I'll have to look into that tutorial. Doesn't sound too hard.

DD is way clingier than DS was, and he was clingy. She gets sooooo upset if I leave the room for literally 2 seconds. She always wants to be right on me. At least now, she's happy to be crawling around in the same room as me. We need to baby proof though so it's safe for her to pull up on stuff.

If it is teething, you could try a frozen bagel.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Hello ladies. May I join you? I love this thread. I am all about traditional homemaking skills. I am a sahm to 4 young and amazing kids. I try to fill our days with as much of a simple, traditional lifestyle as I can.

Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?

I have always been drawn to traditional homemaking, even as a young child. I think perhaps it speaks to me so strongly bc I did not have this at all growing up. My parents were divorced and my mom was much more focused on things other than homemaking. I have always felt a strong need to bring this into my life. Even as a child I was sewing, baking & hanging clothes on the line.

What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?

I have always wanted to learn to knit, and with my youngest now 3 years old I have finally begun learning - and I'm loving it!! I have made a poncho, some felted bags & couple sweaters so far.

How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?

I love doing this for my family. I feel so good having a clean house for them, a nice yard with flowers & a vegetable garden, homecooked meals w/healthy food. It really makes me feel like I am giving my family the best that I can.

Now a question for all of you (forgive me if it has already been addressed), do you know many people IRL who practice traditional homemaking skills and how do those who do not respond to your lifestyle? I'm not sure I know anyone personally who does. Most people around where I live are very focused on material things, ultrascheduling their lives, etc. In fact, one of my very trendy friends actually laughed when I told her I was learning to knit & jokingly called me an old lady. We also live very simply and debt free (other than a small mortgage). Most of the people we know have fancy houses, accompanied by lots of debt & financial stress. Sometimes, OK lots of times, I feel intimidated by their impressive houses. But then I just have to look at the important things in our lives and know we have all we need.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i know almost none in london - i might ask the homeschoolers i know here, they might. i know a few in vancouver, canada, but not very many!! i know lots who knit and bake bread, but they don't usually take it as far as i do! as it is i am an anomaly in that i'm home with my children (though freelancing occasionally) and homelearning. my grandmothers were a lot more traditional, and my mother kept quite a bit of it but left things behind as she got older. she used to sew a lot of our clothes, i'd really like to learn from her now.

*


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Most of the moms I know around here are not into TH. In fact, when I told my neighbor I knew how to sew she said "Well, good for you" in a cute but sort of sarcastic way. They probably think we're poor or I'm homely, neither of which is the case.

In fact, most don't know the extent to my TH. They don't know I don't use paper towels. DH had 2 coworkers over for lunch the other day and I made them sandwiches and fruit and handed them a cloth napkin to wipe their hands and they looked at me like I had 2 heads. I said, "go ahead, we use them every day!". They didn't use them, I caught them out of the corner of my eye, wiping their hands on their pants







I guess they were afraid to get them dirty! I do keep extra restaurant paper napkins in a drawer for nasty jobs like bugs (!) though.

But alot of the dads I know, who also work out of the home, are into homey stuff though. They like to do projects like building or yardwork. The wives don't get involved with that though. When they see me doing stuff, like pulling weeds, or hear about a sewing mishap or something, they seem super impressed and usually say something like "see honey, she does it" and the wives sort of roll their eyes.







: what can I say?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

marimara, that's an interesting point. i do know a lot of dads who feel pretty incompetent next to their able fathers/fathers-in-law, they tend to be really skilled in communications but not in hands-on things..but hands-on does still seem to be something that men are encouraged to do, whereas there seems to be this idea that learning traditional homemaking skills associated with women's work is somehow sexist, or classist...i'm not sure. more and more i can see the aristocracy had a lot of bad ideas







get someone else to do the work, even birth and breastfeeding! however i deeply value that there is some possibility for women to become engineers, electricians, builders, etc, i also would love to live in a world where i can learn from other people how to do things myself. i definitely need to get my own parents to teach me more







they built a house around us!

*


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

Lots of people I know here are into many aspects of TH. There are quite a few crunchy fols around, and the 2 seem to go hand-in-hand.

We often get strange looks about the cloth napkins too, especially from DH friends, or when out of towners come to visit.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
Most of the moms I know around here are not into TH. In fact, when I told my neighbor I knew how to sew she said "Well, good for you" in a cute but sort of sarcastic way. They probably think we're poor or I'm homely, neither of which is the case.

In fact, most don't know the extent to my TH. They don't know I don't use paper towels. DH had 2 coworkers over for lunch the other day and I made them sandwiches and fruit and handed them a cloth napkin to wipe their hands and they looked at me like I had 2 heads. I said, "go ahead, we use them every day!". They didn't use them, I *caught them out of the corner of my eye, wiping their hands on their pants*







I guess they were afraid to get them dirty! I do keep extra restaurant paper napkins in a drawer for nasty jobs like bugs (!) though.

But alot of the dads I know, who also work out of the home, are into homey stuff though. They like to do projects like building or yardwork. The wives don't get involved with that though. When they see me doing stuff, like pulling weeds, or hear about a sewing mishap or something, they seem super impressed and usually say something like "see honey, she does it" and the wives sort of roll their eyes.







: what can I say?









: ! that is hilarious! I grew up with some TH things, (like cloth napkins and towels, simple homemade food) but my mother did them merely becuase we had no money. As soon as she was able, she stopped. She never went quite as far as line drying and bread baking, because that was too much effort.









Max are you my neighbor? I live in the capital of ticky tacky houses. I drove through an old neighborhood the other day, with the original ticky tacky houses...seriously there was a red one, a blue one, a green one and a yellow one, but they were all just the same...with the same cars parked outside, the same furniture on the patios, same joggers wearing knee braces and iPods...







:

I don't really know any TH'ers my age. I do know some women through my church that are very traditional, but I think I am on the fringes with my radical bread baking and cloth napkining...


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm the only one I know that is my age that is TH, my mom does to an extent. There are a few older ladies in the church that live in the country, put up all their own meat from either chickens, or deer and such. But beyond that......

Yesterday I made a new clothes pin bag from a blown out pair of dh's jeans.
Took 1 leg and cut off the lengh I wanted keeping hem in mind.
turned wrong side out and sew'd a line across the bottom.
Then I cut along the two sides 5inches,
folded one side down to where the 5inch slit stopped, hem'd the short end
Then on the back side took an old wire hanger - (children's side) and sewed it into the back seem.
Then twised the hook of the hanger to the back.

Does that make sense? I want to take the back pocket off the jeans and stitch it to the front of the bag for decoration.
I used it last night when I took the clothes off the line. I loved it.


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emski4379* 
Next week I want to bake some muffins and breads, and plan some meals around the meat in the freezer. I think I might also make some more zucchini patties to freeze.

I have this great muffin recipe for Apple, Carrot, Zucchini Muffins which I usually make with half whole wheat flour and only half of the sugar called for. I usually add some wheat bran and germ and other veggies. The last time I made them (I actually made loaves instead of muffins) I added beets & chard (after chopping them in my food processor). There are also nuts and raisins int the recipe. My daughter loves them and I feel good about her eating them for breakfast knowing she's getting so many veggies. I'll type up the recipe and post it if anyone is interested.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emski4379* 
We've also statred discussing Christmas. I would love to make something for eahc of the kids this year. If I could learn how, I'd love to sew their PJs we give them every year. Not sure how complicated that owuld be though.

I made these for my daughter for Christmas it is a pretty simple pattern and has a wide range of sizes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~* 
Now a question for all of you (forgive me if it has already been addressed), do you know many people IRL who practice traditional homemaking skills and how do those who do not respond to your lifestyle?

I'm fortunate in that my mom bakes bread, sews, knits (a little, she now asks me questions!), etc. (all while getting her phd!) so I have a great model. I also have several friends who do many things traditionally...it's nice to have people to talk to IRL.

*******
I just discovered a great thing about TH. When you are sick with a summer cold in your 28th week of pregnancy and can pull a jar of homemade chicken vegetable soup out of the fridge rather than eating a can of supermarket stuff. While I'm not enjoying the being sick part, the soup was really good!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clemrose* 
I have this great muffin recipe for Apple, Carrot, Zucchini Muffins which I usually make with half whole wheat flour and only half of the sugar called for. I usually add some wheat bran and germ and other veggies. The last time I made them (I actually made loaves instead of muffins) I added beets & chard (after chopping them in my food processor). There are also nuts and raisins int the recipe. My daughter loves them and I feel good about her eating them for breakfast knowing she's getting so many veggies. I'll type up the recipe and post it if anyone is interested.

Please do share!

I'd like to share two really neat things that happend this week. There were two things that I have been wanting for our new place. 1 - plants for our balcony, and 2 - a bedside table with a drawer in it. On Tuesday I took a walk to the store and was given eight geraniums that were starved for water but otherwise healthy. Today I walked outside and saw a white table sitting next to the dumster, I walked over, it was a nightstand with a drawer, in mint condition. Talk about providence! It was nice to recieve two little things that weren't essentials but will make life a little pleasanter.









Also, I went to a party today for a friend's childs 6 month birthday







:, and ugh...it was your typical bbq fair, sugar in everything (including the burgers I found out) and the only veggies were in a coleslaw.







I grew up eating that stuff, but lately I've been craving veg so much, and after a while of not eating that way, it really loses it's appeal. I wish I'd been asked to bring something, I offered but was turned down.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

isn't it wonderful when you wish for something and it comes true?







clothespin bag sounds good. i have old-fashioned dolly clothespins, and i am dying to have a line to clip them to









i've been reading lots of sewing blogs, thanks for inspiration. i started knitting squares for a throw, but i wasn't very happy with how haphazard it was becoming...so i took four squares and made two little bags for my two little girls, just sewed one square loosely up to an inch off the second square, with the bottom corners sewn on a rounded angle, and we managed to find a couple of cute flower-shaped buttons that were rejected by a certain choosey three-year-old, so now they have cute little purses! i like how they are cream-coloured, but a different pattern of knitting on each side. i'm making an i-cord for one, and a flat strap for the other.









my tall girl was playing in a pair of trousers with a hole in them, its been there for months, and i got her to give them to me with my needle + thread and sewed it right up. wow! i never mend things, how great!

i love my shirt-dress and my partner always has too many shirts, so i'm plotting to make off with one of them and see if i can cut it up so that some of the width of it becomes the length.

does anyone have experience with sewing knits - t-shirts? mine always shrink to be too short, i prefer hip-length garments. i was thinking about cruising the thrift shops to find a coordinating t-shirt and chop to add on to the old t, to lengthen it. however, though i love hand-made things, i prefer not to look liked i'm wearing something cobbled together...i'd love it to look good! any advice?

*


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm feeling a tiny bit better, and I'm starting some overnight postpartum care for a client this week- so the plan for today is to cook some things that are healthy and easy to eat while I'm working. I'm thinking about a muffin recipe, and something with sweet potatoes as well.

I think I am also going to order a dehyrator, to start making my own dried fruits, jerkeys and fruit leathers.

As for my husband- he is very into traditional male trades.... he has pretty good carpentry skills and does so much to our home. He is removing wallpaper and then painting as I type. :inlove: He has also been weeding our lawn and organically allowing the grass to grow, he has built a bar for our pool area with 90% recycled/repurposed materials, and he has just done so many things to our home. So nice to have a man like that!


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

My DH enjoys the TH stuff I do, but he is not very handy himself. Which is a shame since FIL used to be a carpenter. I wish he had learned more from him. He tries his best outside, and does little things here and there, but he does not enjoy them.

I've been feeling super tired the last few days. No one has been sleeping well, which makes for a very tired mama. So we've mostly been eating sliced up fruits/veggies and leftovers.


----------



## brooklyn_warbler (Nov 26, 2006)

hi all,

i've been meaning to post to this thread since it began, and i just kept falling further and further behind!! so i'm going to introduce myself now - i hope i can still join!

so my name is robina, i've been with my DH for 9 years, and i have a nineteen month old DD wren. we live in brooklyn, nyc -- which is where i was raised (DH was raised in maine as a farm boy!). i'm a phd student writing my dissertation so for all intents and purposes i'm a WAHM although i'm out of the house 6-8 hours a week for a fellowship. my husband is also a phd student and a full coparent: he teaches outside of the house but one of us is home 100% of the time and both of us are home about 75% of the time. it's a lovely little life and i'll be bummed when we have to move on to the next stage!

why does traditional homemaking speak to you?
for many reasons, both environmental and emotional. like a lot of us (so i'm learning) i did not grow up this way at all. the eighties were not a time of traditional homemaking! and yet i also grew up partially in lahore, pakistan where many of these skills are still encouraged -- so i have an interesting perspective. i also grew up in the same house as a large extended family so many of my values stem from that.

i had been moving in this direction for a long time, perhaps mostly fueled by my longstanding loves of cooking/baking and gardening, but since wren's birth (at home!) i repeatedly have been asking what i want her to remember most from her childhood and that has just pushed me farther down this path. i am also an academic, and a writer, so i'm a researcher by heart...i think my research, in a funny way, has pushed me down this path as well.

What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?
as it is, i cook almost everything from scratch. i LOVE to cook and bake (although i do not bake my own bread regularly since we have a local bakery i love supporting). we have a firm commitment to local and organic products. however, this is the first year where we are upping the ante and i am freezing/canning/preserving in preparation for the winter, when we do not anticipate buying any out-of-season produce. i really want to eat more according to the seasons. we will "cheat" on things like dried fruit but other than that i want to see how long i can last without buying fruit from abroad & california. it will be an interesting winter for sure! i already bought 10 qts of strawberries this season! they are mostly all frozen at this point.









i also learned how to knit this winter. i am learning how to sew this summer. i garden, we compost. i make my own herbal remedies. i'm trying to think of what else...i'm sure there is more, but i'm already writing a tome!

How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?
i find a lot of joy in the things (for example, preparing herbal remedies) that are linked to a long, often oppressed, female history. this has a lot to do with my academic work as well. i find "reclaiming" such skills very empowering. also, because i spend so much time "in my mind," hands-on activities are sorely needed...just for my sanity!

okay, i need to do the grocery list now (which i have been putting off for the last hour, although i did plan all our dinners!) but i will look forward to participating more in this thread!


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 

does anyone have experience with sewing knits - t-shirts? mine always shrink to be too short, i prefer hip-length garments. i was thinking about cruising the thrift shops to find a coordinating t-shirt and chop to add on to the old t, to lengthen it. however, though i love hand-made things, i prefer not to look liked i'm wearing something cobbled together...i'd love it to look good! any advice?

*

When sewing knits (or any other stretchy material) make sure you use a ball point needle--it makes a huge difference! There is actually a book about repurposing T-shirts. It might be worth a look (I've only heard of it, so I'm not sure what is in it). Also, craftster has a forum for reconstructed clothing, you might get some ideas/tutorials there!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks!

*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I've absolutely nothing this past two days except run run run, and DH was off so we visited his parents all day yesterday, then we finished clearing out the storage unit today...yeck. We were getting near the end of the boxes, and bam, now our living area is full of junk again.







Well tomorrow I will get back onthe TH horse. Hope you all had a nice weekend!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i've been doing paperwork like mad, and the house shows it...but not as badly as in the past when i neglect it.

i tried soaking oats overnight + cooking oatmeal in the morning, it was good







we haven't been eating grains for a long time, but i'm trying to stretch a dollar a little further, so i'm moving from a candida diet to traditional foods diet, it is going okay. i can see that i'm going to need to look at buying bulk again, i'm not sure i'm ready for it!

i'm also thinking about making yogurt, to reduce the costs and also reduce the number of plastic containers going into the recycling







we do eat a lot of it! however i would need to replace the bulb in my oven, which i don't seem able to do!!

i may have a look at yard sales around here to get some more fabric for quilting + sewing. i think we're going to start family cloth! just the pee kind









*


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 

Things I already have:
-raw unfiltered local wildflower honey (one of the few things I'm picky about)
-2 small bags brown rice
-1 can coffee
-whole leaf tea (black and chamomile)

Things to buy:
ww flour, raw sugar, butter, milk, soy milk (I'm dairy sensitive), eggs, cheese, ground beef, chicken (whole and thighs), bacon, veggies (onions carrots celery lettuce garlic ginger potatos peppers broccoli cabbage swt potatos mushrooms tomatos), fruit (apples bananas seasonal berries) white beans (dry navy or great northern), black beans (dry), lentils, oats, dried fruits (raisins, apples), EVOO, sesame oil, ACV, white vinegar, quinioa, wheat germ, nuts (sale/cheapest), yeast, salt (kosher), pepper (whole), peanut butter, yoghurt, jam, pasta, mayo, baking powder, baking soda, soap (for laundry detergent), washing soda/soda ash/sodium carbonate, borax, herbs/spices (tumeric, rosemary, thyme, sage, basil, parsley, cumin, red curry, crushed red pepper nutmeg cinnemon),

Any ideas on staples that I am missing?

Sounds like a pretty good list! Do you ever supplement with canned tomatoes from the store? I can/freeze a bushel every year, which is a lot of work as there's a lot of other stuff to be preserved at the same time, but it never lasts all year so we buy some canned whole, crushed and diced tomatoes. Worcestershire sauce, balsamic vinegar, sundried tomatoes, artichoke hearts.... ? Not sure what kind of stuff you use but I was just looking over my "master grocery list" for non-perishable items and those were the things you were missing.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks granola mom! I do use canned tomatos and tomato paste. It is so hard to start from scratch again!







And I have to readjust my cookinghabits. I was cooking for 6, now I'm back to cooking for 2 (and a half) and it's so weird. And I do stupid stuff, like cook 25 pancakes in the morning, or buy way too many green beans. *sigh* I hate green beans, DH loves them, and so whenever he goes shopping with me he wants them. yeck I say, yeck! But I eat them. I hate them because one year we had a huge garden, but the only things they planted were green beans and tomatos. We canned all of it. And that winter we ate spaghetti and green beans, and not a whole lot else. Some deer meat from a doe my dad shot and some ground beef was all the meat we had. So my mom would make a huge stockpot full of tomato sauce with a tiny bit of ground beef in it, and she'd make fresh noodles every day. Green beans on the side. Or to change it up, 'Bambi-Q' and green beans. Or venison steak and green beans. PB&J and green beans. you get the picture. Looking back I appreciate how well we ate considering how poor we were. It's not easy to feed four kids and a man who works manual labor all day on almost nothing. But geez ma, next time, can we plant some peas or something?


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

I plan to start making my own yogurt as well. I found a crockpot recipe that looks much easer than the other I've seen.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Ahh, and today I am back on track.







I did some cleaning and damage control from the weekend, ran out to the store, cooked cauliflower cheese pie for dinner, and started knitting a carrot for DS. I've never knit inthe round before, it's interesting and a lot more fun than dishcloths!


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

holly, if you ever end up with masses of green beans again, you could make a green bean dip. Very tasty!

we've been away for 3 days for a mid-winter holiday/wedding anniversary. Was fun and the kids had a great time too. Got to wear my crochet wrist warmers since it was pretty cold. Seem to have misplaced one though, but hopefully it turns up again.









I finally finished the ragrug. I stopped it much smaller than I originally anticipated, but it looks quite neat in dd's room with all the bright colours.

It's raining like mad over the last week or so so I haven't done any garden stuff but guess I need to begin making plans for what I will do as spring gets closer. I grew heaps of tomatoes last year (20 plants) and cooked them up and froze in "can" size portions for pulling out and turning into a tomato sauce for using on pizzas/pasta/meatballs etc. Such a yum recipe I can't bare to modify it even occasionally lol. I'm all through them now though so not sure how many plants I'd need to do to keep us in tomatoes all year round? I can't imagine I'd have the room to plant them all anyway!!


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I took my house off the market and want to put my umbrella style clothesline back up but I can't find the hole/post!! The part in the ground, it is a pipe in concrete underground with a tiny green (off all colors!) cap slightly recessed in the lawn. The grass obviously grew over it. I really don't want to dig a whole new hole w/concrete and all. Should I wait till winter and then it will be easier to see? I have a general idea where it is but darn, for the life of me I can't find it!!!! Argggghh!


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

my big achievement this week was cutting out some diaper covers to sew. But I didn't actually sew them!

I can't wait to feel better and get things done!!!!!!!! I'm 14 weeks, and so sick of being sick. At least I have a job, so I'm making money and not being 100% useless.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

does anyone know of good books or sites for making your own patterns? i'd like to make myself and my girls dresses, nightgowns, pajama bottoms, dressing gowns, tunics, that kind of thing.

or, is there a site you love for free patterns?

i re-constructed a frumpy looking denim skirt for my littles...it was done in kind of balloon shape, coming in at the bottom, and never looked good..i pulled out the hem and sewed it up again so it flares out nicely. 15 minutes.









i have lettuce and spinach up, and the slugs haven't gotten to it yet









i'm having trouble finding meat that isn't packaged in plastic here. any suggestions for what i might do? that is the majority of our garbage. i've tried asking for a weekly order from someone, wrapped in paper for me, but they wouldn't do it









*


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 

i'm having trouble finding meat that isn't packaged in plastic here. any suggestions for what i might do? that is the majority of our garbage. i've tried asking for a weekly order from someone, wrapped in paper for me, but they wouldn't do it









*

At the meat counter where I shop (local grocery chain) they just do the butcher paper wrap.

What drives me nuts is teh styrophome(sp?) plates that EVERYTHING is packaged on. Where I buy produce they are on the plates. Drives me insaign.


----------



## brooklyn_warbler (Nov 26, 2006)

hey ladies! my dh is buying me a sewing machine for my (thirtieth! eep!) bday. any tips on a good model for a beginner or what i should be looking for?? thanks!

eta: i was just looking through old threads on the sewing forum here and a couple of other places, was feeling overwhelmed, and tweeted that i was looking for a machine and did anyone have any tips etc -- then my friend tweeted back to say i could just have his girlfriend's! yes! sometimes the internet really rules. lol.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

nice!

and what are you eeping







save your eeping for your 70's









ahh, i borrowed some tools from a friend and got a lot of pruning done














i've started a new round of seeds, which is unbelievably late, but i just need some kind of satisfaction in my garden! i do still have seeds coming up, at least. they may be weeds, but they're so slow i figure they aren't









we went to an old fashioned steam fair in london today, delightful.

i am on the verge, my little one hasn't nursed in a week







and we are retiring the stroller














so i can feel lots of possibilities coming on.








kind of day, as you can see.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh! oh! and the pruning tools were great for cutting up our bamboo and allium spears into short hollow pieces, and bundling them up to make bug + bee houses







of course my little one wants me to make one that looks like a proper house, with a roof etc.







i need more tools.

*


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

brooklyn warbler -
My Grandmother has been a seamstress for MANY years and she says that you can't go wrong with a basic Kenmore sewing machine if your just doing basic clothes sewing. She said that when you go machine shoping take a piece of denim material with you, and see how many layers of denim the machine can handle. She said that you should be able to get at least 4-5 layers sewn through without the machine acting like it is an old woman. (her words







)
Anyways I got mine off of craigslist, it is an older model but works great for me.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I love my Singer Confidence Quilter (Bday gift - the whole fam pitched in for it). That being said, my grandmother has an 45 year old Viking that is a BEAST. I mean this sucker will sew through anything, and she's sewn all her kids clothes on it through the years. It's heavy though! If you're looking to not have a designated sewing area, look for a lightweight machine, so you don't have to huff a metal monster around! (btdt, can you tell?







)

I hope you all had a nice holiday weekend! I finally faced my fears and wrote out a complete list of what I need to do to finish off "moving in". Yuck. My whiteboard is full full full! Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's off to work I go...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i got back to work on a major, and very neglected project







: my own work...it feels great, but the house is utterly neglected









at least the children were out with my sitter for most of it so the house wasn't doubly trashed.

then i taught them how to iron, and we prepared some fabric/apron reconstruction made of very wrinkled linen, so we can start cutting. i'm doing the 'towel apron' though it isn't from a towel







i think it will be very cute. i'm always pleased when my girls can learn some of these things. they helped to cut out the fabric too.









*


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

that is super cute!!! My 5yo has been begging to learn to sew..I will have to save this as a good project to do with him one day in the future!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
i got back to work on a major, and very neglected project







: my own work...it feels great, but the house is utterly neglected









at least the children were out with my sitter for most of it so the house wasn't doubly trashed.

then i taught them how to iron, and we prepared some fabric/apron reconstruction made of very wrinkled linen, so we can start cutting. i'm doing the 'towel apron' though it isn't from a towel







i think it will be very cute. i'm always pleased when my girls can learn some of these things. they helped to cut out the fabric too.









*


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2008)

I also have a Viking sewing machine that I love. It might be a bit newer than the one nerdymom is talking about, because it isn't that huge.. but it is a very sturdy, reliable machine. I was heartbroken when I moved away from my mom and couldn't use hers anymore, and she bought me one just like it (from ebay)!


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a Pfaff that I love, most of the time. It is a quilting machine, and I am a costumer. It just doesn't want to stand up when I am making heavy clothing such as corsets. It did sew my patchwork denim skirt just fine, so I think it might actually be a problem with the thread I was using.

I realized today that I am almost out of canned veggies, so it looks like I am off to try my hand at canning sooner than I thought. The local farmer's market is going on so I'll have some nice fresh veggies to preserve.


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have an old (like 30 years old) Singer that was my great-aunt's. I need to get it set up.

I have been harvesting some veggies from out garden. Plus I am in organization mode right now. I want to purge and declutter and find a home for everything. I plan to donate tons of stuff. I'm tired of waiting for DH to set up a yard sale, and I can't hold one myself with the 2 kids.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

emski I have an old Singer too. It was my grandmother's. It's set up but I'm not very good at using it


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i have my grandmother's singer too, back in canada. i love it, its gorgeous. i need to get it cleaned, though, it stopped working after a major project, probably just linty inside. there's another one, my other grandmother's, which is a singer as well, the kind you push with your foot or your knee, i think! it is a table unto itself. here i have a brown singer, i haven't quite got it set up though i'm dying to start sewing. i must get on that!!

*


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Do any of you mamas dye and spin wool? Is it hard? What supplies are needed? I have always wanted to get into spinning. Since I am now living near a ton of sheep and alpaca farms I would love to give it a whirl.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

hi, started following this thread and you now have me hooked.

I embraced my more traditional self a few years ago when we moved into our current house. Our house was built in 1910 but it really has a 30's, 40's feel.

I am reading about rag rugs so once I finish making my girls some dresses I will get to rugs. Makes me all happy to know I can do these things. I know my sewing skills aren't as good as others but I am learning and improving everyday.

I have been putting up food for winter. So far I have black raspberry jam, swiss chard and peas frozen. Plus soup fixins, which means odds and ends in a bag with onion, garlic and parsley.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

this reminds me I need to make some black raspberry syrup before I forget! hopefully the deer didn't get the last of the berries! we did have a hug pea crop this year too.. so we froze a bunch.









what kind of rugs will you make?

I would love to make a penny rug. (a big one!) I also would love to crochet a rug with recycled fabric. Has anyone done this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aeress* 
hi, started following this thread and you now have me hooked.

I embraced my more traditional self a few years ago when we moved into our current house. Our house was built in 1910 but it really has a 30's, 40's feel.

I am reading about rag rugs so once I finish making my girls some dresses I will get to rugs. Makes me all happy to know I can do these things. I know my sewing skills aren't as good as others but I am learning and improving everyday.

I have been putting up food for winter. So far I have black raspberry jam, swiss chard and peas frozen. Plus soup fixins, which means odds and ends in a bag with onion, garlic and parsley.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
i have my grandmother's singer too, back in canada. i love it, its gorgeous. i need to get it cleaned, though, it stopped working after a major project, probably just linty inside. there's another one, my other grandmother's, which is a singer as well, the kind you push with your foot or your knee, i think! it is a table unto itself. here i have a brown singer, i haven't quite got it set up though i'm dying to start sewing. i must get on that!!

*

Ooh, a treadle machine, where they are built into the table? Nice. My grandmother has one, but it is not in working order. If you can get yours up and running you will have to let me know how you like it. I hear it is supposed to be very soothing and zen-like once you get into the rhythm of working the treadle.

I unpacked my knitting needles finally! And now I am knitting DS a sweater.







I'm just making it out of some Sugar'n'Cream cotton yarn. I'd love to make it out of a nice soft cotton or wool, but don't have any yarn money atm, so I am using what I have on hand.







This will be my first sweater, indeed the first knitting I've done from a pattern. I'm making it size 2T so that it' sure to fit him. I figure if he's wearing 18 months this summer, he'll be close to 2T by fall.

Today I make bread. And I'm going to try and "catch" a yeast so I can do my own sourdoughs.


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
there's another one, my other grandmother's, which is a singer as well, the kind you push with your foot or your knee, i think! it is a table unto itself. here i have a brown singer, i haven't quite got it set up though i'm dying to start sewing. i must get on that!!

that's the kind i have, too.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Do any of you mamas dye and spin wool? Is it hard? What supplies are needed? I have always wanted to get into spinning. Since I am now living near a ton of sheep and alpaca farms I would love to give it a whirl.

i picked up a nice drop spindle on etsy a few monthes before dd was born but still havent had a chance to start working with it seriously. apparantly it's easy, i know someone who can't even knit or crochet but likes to spin wool for others to use.

homesteading new momma green mountains aspiring novelist and children's book author
***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm very interested. I'm subbing, and I'll be back later with an intro when I don't have to run.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I've been sewing. The house is a disaster, but I've got a nice little stack of newborn sized fitted diapers awaiting the final aplix application! I love tiny diapers


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

well done!

i sold my old singer and i'm getting an older one







it is a black singer 201, which i have back in canada. i cannot wait! we've got lots of projects in mind.

i'm also looking at learning how to spin fibres with a drop spindle







how exciting would that be! while i'm in canada i'm hoping to get at least a single felting needle, and learn how/teach my girls to do some needle felting. we already do lots of water felting, we love it...i should go scout out some wool sweaters at our charity shops, in preparation. i'm still dying to make a pennant garland/bunting for our garden, but haven't yet found fabrics i adore.

we have a very small, very sweet loom back in canada and i would really love to bring it back to the uk with me, if i can fit it...somewhere! along with our set of little house on the prairie, and study all kinds of things that they did!

do any of you folks who live in cold winter climates freeze-dry your clothes on the line? that was one of those things in little house books that just bowls me over. they what!? freeze-dried their clothing?!

my girls like to sing 'peas porridge hot' from reading that as well, it makes us long for a proper stove where you could leave beans on the back, slow-cooking, or milk to *clabber*.

oh yes, i have yogurt going! i haven't made any in this oven before, it will cost 1/4 of the price, and i may search out raw milk if it works.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oo, somehow i miss part of the thread. i just watched a simple video on drop-spindle-spinning, it doesn't look too hard, i imagine you get the hang of it. i would love to do this. next i will be dying things on the stove and my house will reek of koolaid. or something from the garden.

i love knitting, i want to make rag rugs, i plan to knit one as i prefer the look to crochet, but must get big needles first. i will use old fabrics as i get them, cut up into strips and looped/knotted together. exciting! i am actually looking forward to winter because my little one will be 4 and so much more interested in all of the things my tall girl and i want to make!

i need to make a friend with a big loom, and a friend with a pottery studio too









of course today i spent most of my time learning a computer animation program









oh excuse me








*


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought you ladies might enjoy this link. It's from a blog that I just discovered, yet heartily enjoy. The Frugal Home


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone have suggestions on good books/videos, etc. that can teach me to knit?


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I picked up a book designed to teach children to knit. The pictures and instructions were so much easier to follow. I easily went from simple things to more difficult instruction because I had a solid base.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Put up more food today- my freezer is getting full.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
oo, somehow i miss part of the thread. i just watched a simple video on drop-spindle-spinning, it doesn't look too hard, i imagine you get the hang of it. i would love to do this. next i will be dying things on the stove and my house will reek of koolaid. or something from the garden.

i love knitting, i want to make rag rugs, i plan to knit one as i prefer the look to crochet, but must get big needles first. i will use old fabrics as i get them, cut up into strips and looped/knotted together. exciting! i am actually looking forward to winter because my little one will be 4 and so much more interested in all of the things my tall girl and i want to make!

i need to make a friend with a big loom, and a friend with a pottery studio too









of course today i spent most of my time learning a computer animation program









oh excuse me








*

I wish I'd had you for a mother. I LOVE the little house books. My old battered and falling apart copies are sitting on a low shelf, waiting for my kiddos to read them. Then I'll be a cool mom like you and do stuff that they talk about. Like 'sugar-on-snow' candy. I always wanted to do that...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
I thought you ladies might enjoy this link. It's from a blog that I just discovered, yet heartily enjoy. The Frugal Home

I love that one too! Her setup for inside line drying is great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emski4379* 
Anyone have suggestions on good books/videos, etc. that can teach me to knit?

YouTube. Just find a tutorial that works for you. Any time I need to learn a new technique, I go there.

My grandma went to the local butcher and filled my freezer!







: Seriously, 5 lbs of ground beef, 5 lbs pork chops, a medium beef roast, 2 lbs amish butter (the nice sweet cream butter that comes in rolls), 2 doz farm eggs, plus some bacon, sausage, and fish. Then she went through her cabinets and gave me all the duplicate spices she had (a lot). And a Costco-size box of Ghiradeli (sp?) dark chocolate brownies, homemade strawberry preserves, and other random bits from her pantry. All because I'd mentioned that I didn't have cinnamon to make the oatmeal-raisin cookies I'd been craving.







That's enough locally pastured and butchered meat to last us several months, and my tiny apartment freezer is stuffed! I am so spoiled, but I love it.









Anyone here do sourdoughs? I have a question about mine. I started it yesterday, and already this morning it was really frothy throughout, and I stirred, dumped, fed, and left it alone today and came home to a stinking mess all over my counter.







Is this normal? I thought it took several days to "catch" a yeast, but it seems like there is already one in there.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
do any of you folks who live in cold winter climates freeze-dry your clothes on the line? that was one of those things in little house books that just bowls me over. they what!? freeze-dried their clothing?!

When I lived in Tasmania (nowhere near as cold as some northern hemisphere places but closest Aussie point to Antarctica) we froze our jeans by accident when we left them on the line overnight. I can't think why you'd do it on purpose?

nerdy - dh makes the sourdough here so I'm not the expert. Is it hot where you are? Ours always grows faster when it's hotter.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

shucks!







you have to keep in mind that *most* of the time we're not doing cool projects, it is just that i don't report back to folks with excitement that my children watched looney toons + scooby doo for two hours this morning









my yogurt turned out GORGEOUSLY!! i have been trying to make really thick, greekstyle yogurt for years and years. i'm not sure if it was the culture i used, which was very, very thick greek yogurt, or the recipe i followed. i'm sad to say i have no idea where i got the recipe, i've been reading in so many places, so i cannot credit anyone, but if you'd like a great recipe do let me know and i can pm you. there's just something very specific about how to mix the culture in, and a way to leave it cooling a bit before you refrigerate...i think in the past i always mixed the culture in too suddenly and shocked it, and shook it and broke it open too early. this time it finally worked







now i can save us so much money! we eat an absurd amount of organic yogurt.

i want to know all about sourdough, where can i find out?

knitting - definitely youtube! you can try knittinghelp.com, but have a look round, some folks show things one way, some another. the other thing i would highly recommend is to find some other mamas and start a knitting group. we learned so much from each other.

what i meant to say in one of my books







above is that i am knitting with heavy linen, it really feels almost like the flax plant in my hands, like natural twine, making a mat for our front door









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oh, they freeze it on purpose because it is so dry there (on the american prairies) that it takes all the moisture out - very quickly too - and they would just take the frozen clothes down, bring them inside, and they were all dry. nutty! not like here - if you froze clothing here, you'd bring them in and then they'd drip dry.







not that i *want* to live where it goes to -50!

nerdymom, there's a book my friend has about doing all the things laura did...i think it is either this or this.

also, a great counterpoint to it is a book (and problematic representations!!) which i have now forgotten the title, i'm going to look for it, it is similar to little house but from the perspective of a first nations child or family.







i love learning about the traditional homemaking of first nations folk. my friend takes us hiking and shows us different foods in our neighbourhood in canada that we can wildcraft







i've just missed the salmonberries and huckleberries.

*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

OK, anyone here thinking Christmas? I was inspired by this thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=583443 and I'm so happy to have found so many DIY toy ideas. DH and I agreed to do a low-key, DIY holiday this year for two reasons. 1) money and 2) we both have bad memories of stressful, unhappy childhood holidays. We'd like to reverse the trend in our families and make it more about time together and less about impressing other people with stuff. So we have to set an example, right?

Jack is going to be getting a Waldorf doll from me for his birthday in November. My grandma and I are going to make one together. I'm going to knit DS and the doll matching sweaters.







For Christmas I want to do some felt food, clothes, and maybe a playmat for his room. I am going to keep my eyes open for a painters canvas drop cloth to make the playmat with.

Anyone have ideas for the adults in my life?


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am always thinking about Christmas. It's my favorite holiday! This year, we are really tight on money, so we will be doing more homemade gifts.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i can't bear to think of it until it is mid-november, then i can think of nothing else, and the day after i cannot bear it again









however i love to have knitting projects going and i'd love to plan to make various things in advance this year









*


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
I wish I'd had you for a mother. I LOVE the little house books. My old battered and falling apart copies are sitting on a low shelf, waiting for my kiddos to read them. Then I'll be a cool mom like you and do stuff that they talk about. Like 'sugar-on-snow' candy. I always wanted to do that...

I love that one too! Her setup for inside line drying is great.

YouTube. Just find a tutorial that works for you. Any time I need to learn a new technique, I go there.

My grandma went to the local butcher and filled my freezer!







: Seriously, 5 lbs of ground beef, 5 lbs pork chops, a medium beef roast, 2 lbs amish butter (the nice sweet cream butter that comes in rolls), 2 doz farm eggs, plus some bacon, sausage, and fish. Then she went through her cabinets and gave me all the duplicate spices she had (a lot). And a Costco-size box of Ghiradeli (sp?) dark chocolate brownies, homemade strawberry preserves, and other random bits from her pantry. All because I'd mentioned that I didn't have cinnamon to make the oatmeal-raisin cookies I'd been craving.







That's enough locally pastured and butchered meat to last us several months, and my tiny apartment freezer is stuffed! I am so spoiled, but I love it.









Anyone here do sourdoughs? I have a question about mine. I started it yesterday, and already this morning it was really frothy throughout, and I stirred, dumped, fed, and left it alone today and came home to a stinking mess all over my counter.







Is this normal? I thought it took several days to "catch" a yeast, but it seems like there is already one in there.

my mom just brought up my little house books for dd, missing in the big woods though-my favorite and i just saw it at a yard sale and didn't buy because i thought i still had it.









lucky score on the food! i just put our food stamp allowance to good use and filled our little freezer with local sausages and such, we should get our lamb for the big freezer next week









i had a similar adventure in sourdough a few years back, it exploded out of the mason jar and all over the pantry shelf quickly drying into a sourdough cement. we didn't get the deposit back on that apartment.

recntly i made a batch that made 1 good loaf much quicker then it should of then turned rancid and foul the next day. i just got a 1847 starter from a website called friends of carl, all you do is send a sase and they'll mail you some for free. i haven't baked with it but am excited.







:


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah my sourdough was pretty grotesque this morning, so I dumped it, and it's still soaking to get rid of that cement ya gross. I will try again next week. I think the house was too hot and it just got too funky while I was baking.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

I haven't properly read this thread for a week. Sounds like you're all getting into some fun things.

I loved reading Little House in the Big Woods. Never read these as a child (only watched the TV series lol).

Yay for your grandma Holly!

I've put some seeds in trays this morning in preparation for my spring plantings. I enjoy winter, but love the anticipation of spring. I've never freeze-dried my washing (it's not that cold where I live in New Zealand - nor any snow - but I always line dry or rack dry depending on the weather, don't own a clothes dryer). Have only been caught out a few times this winter where clothes haven't been able to dry within 2 days. I try not to bring my wet washing into house otherwise I find it makes our home a bit harder to dry out and heat up again (we rely on a woodburner for all our heating).

Sewing machines - heh, mine is a Bernina and must be at least 30 yrs old. It's an awesome old metal workhorse though. Very basic in it's functions, but has done me fine for all that I need. I bought it 2nd hand almost 20yrs ago when I left home and couldn't use my mum's anymore.


----------



## ChickyMama (Dec 15, 2005)

Subbing! Hopefully I can come back later and read through this thread!









Diana, Loving Wife to DH







, Mama to my two sweethearts, DD







: born 7/05, DS







: born 10/07


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Nathansmum, it's nice to have another Southern Hemisphere mama on here







All this talk of line-drying always seems so strange to me (I mean it's commendable but it's just so um, *normal* here).
Not much happening here atm apart feeding the baby







but I did make chicken stock yesterday & that feels like a big acheivement right now.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

a friend came by with her little sewing machine and my girls tried it out, we had a great time







we are very excited that our is coming this week!







:

*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I kicked off my week right, with a quick early morning grocery shop, a half dozen loads of laundry, a deep clean of the bathroom, and a lot of decluttering/organizing. The PiLs are moving, they are downsizing from a house (rented) to an apartment (rented). DH went to help them move and ended up bringing home half a dozen boxes. Just as I was nearly done unpacking the ones here!







Well, *two* of the boxes were wooden blocks from John's childhood. It turns out, about half of them were HIS father's.







I gave them a good wipe and now we can have as many children as we want, and they will all have blocks to play with. At my baby shower I was given a huge set of wooden shape blocks, and a large set of colorful alphabet/number blocks. We have now half filled a 35 gallon rubbermaid container with wooden blocks! :doh:


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

I did a bunch of organizing this weekend. I also made a pizza crust and some home made pizza, plus 5-6 loads of laundry, cleaned, baked some cookies, and finally got DH to bring down the sewing machine! He needs to screw the machine into the table, then I'm good to go! I'm so excited.

Today I'm heading to the farmers market to see what they have for fruit. I'm hoping to pick some up to make jam (never made any before), and also to freeze and can.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

I spent the weekend making and canning jam, and the rest of the house went all to heck! So today I'm catching up on laundry, and I cleaned the kitchen, dining room and living room. The boys decided to be helpful and we organized the whole toy corner, it looks great now. All the like toys are together in their containers, and 3 baskets got rotated to the basement. I also threw away some crappy cheap dollar store toys they had accumulated while they were busy sorting. We still have too much stuff for the very small space that we live in, but it looks better now. Today I also need to start some yogurt, bake some bread, and maybe tortillas. I haven't made those in a while, and they're nice for easy lunches for the boys. Oh, yesterday I started my first real batch of Kombucha from a brand new scoby I started from scratch. Been working on that little guy for months now, and I'm really looking forward to some 'bucha to drink!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

wow, great work!
i've mostly been working at home today, but i did transplant some flowers and i'm ready to plant out my second go at a few plants that got eaten







the great news for me is that the slugs + snails seem to have let up.

i covered another container with beautiful paper (this from a free catalogue at a museum) to hold some loose tea, and scrubbed a few glass bottles free of labels. one will be a decanter for water, and i might try putting some herbs into olive oil in the others. should i use dry herbs? or does it matter?

*


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey there! I am still down for the count with this pregnancy but I figured I'd say hey, change the thread title to summer 09 instead of June so it could be kept going, and tell y'all that I am enjoying reading your posts!!








:


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
change the thread title to summer 09 instead of June so it could be kept going

Wahhhhh!!! It ain't summer for all of us....







:


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
Well, I kicked off my week right, with a quick early morning grocery shop, a half dozen loads of laundry, a deep clean of the bathroom, and a lot of decluttering/organizing. The PiLs are moving, they are downsizing from a house (rented) to an apartment (rented). DH went to help them move and ended up bringing home half a dozen boxes. Just as I was nearly done unpacking the ones here!







Well, *two* of the boxes were wooden blocks from John's childhood. It turns out, about half of them were HIS father's.







I gave them a good wipe and now we can have as many children as we want, and they will all have blocks to play with. At my baby shower I was given a huge set of wooden shape blocks, and a large set of colorful alphabet/number blocks. We have now half filled a 35 gallon rubbermaid container with wooden blocks! :doh:

That is awesome! My kids LOVE their wooden blocks. We just have 2 small sets to go between the 4 of them, but they are the toys that they play with the most.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Ah crap. you southern hemisphere-ers always trip me up!







But hey do me a favor and bring that chill on over to Southern California. It wasn't very nice of the good Lord to have me pregnant with twins in July.


----------



## sofysmommy (Feb 15, 2005)

subbing to join later


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I need my motivation back..... I had been doing a no grain diet, then in 1 meal at some and now for 2 days I've been miserable, crampy ect. But along with that went my motivation for doing anything but what absolutely HAS to be done.
I haven't even hung out the laundry this week, and the weather has been fabulous. I haven't made bread at all this week, have thrown out garden produce that I didn't do anythign with in time.
I know I should beat myself up for it









But, here goes a new start right?!?!?!?!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i hope you feel better. grains do a number on me too, and my energy really fails. it isn't easy to do much when you're feeling bad, don't make yourself feel worse! definitely just pick up where you are. sometimes i need to set a timer and tell myself i'll just take 5 minutes...usually i am seriously overestimating how much energy and time things will take...and how much energy i will get from having done them!

*


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, I've been on my own now for a week, dh is out of town. He did come home for the weekend though but now he's gone again. I spent all morning sewing covers for the cushions of our new patio set. We got a super end of summer clearance wicker resin set for our sunroom/breakfast area. The cushions that came with it are pretty but non complementary to the rest of the house so I dug out a pretty floral sheet from the closet (an unmatching PB one) and made all the seat cushions as well as the throw pillows with that. Then I used a complementary striped sheet to cover the seatback cushions. So, it's floral and stripes. So shabby chic! I hung a valance over the window in matching colors and it looks so cute. We had recently painted the walls yellow in there and it makes it so cheery and bright. Oh, and I sewed the covers using the envelope method (like a pillow sham in the back). Super easy. I'm not the best seamstress so some stitches are a little crooked but it works.

I hadn't been all that productive on any other TH stuff yet this month. I will be painting an old shelf one of these nights and I plan on starting my sprouts this week again.

That's my update.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

i actually finished the rag rug! yea! it a little lumpier then planned but i can learn from this one for the next one in the future. the lumps are good for foot massage while washing dishes.








i also got 2 diapers made from the infant sized prefolds and some flannel swaddles. one is small but fits for now, the other looks a little too big.
this week i'm going to order a case of peaches from my favorite farmstand for canning. i wait all year for these peaches, they're heavenly!
the meat birds are getting bigger everyday and it's getting time to think about slaughter day. last year i was always at work when it happened so as a former vegetarian i'm nervous. i may have to hide inside all day.

what are your favorite chicken recipes?


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Vermontmomma, I'd love to see a pic of your ragrug?!

I've been busy preparing my spring garden. We made a bed for strawberries yesterday and got 20 plants in. DH is now constructing a frame to put some grapevines against. Also getting an apple tree in today. Have put a few seed trays up too.

Haven't been doing any inside TH aside from from the flylady zone cleaning (I don't follow her other schedules).

I really want to take up some study in a herbal medicine course, but having trouble finding one I want to do.


----------



## hippie_mommy (Jun 23, 2007)

Shwew! I made it through this thread, LOL. It only took me two days of on-and-off reading 

*Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*
My mom does a lot of traditional homemaking things, so it just feels right to me. I also think I've always been drawn to things with roots, and I love how traditional homemaking makes me feel like I'm connected to so many who have gone before me.

*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?
*
I was lucky to learn a lot of traditional homemaking skills as a child, even though I also felt that education and a career were important to my family. I garden, bake, knit, sew, crochet, line dry, etc. Right now I am working on improving my sewing. I was very good as a child, and even sewed the outfits for my entire cheerleading squad, but I am out of practice now. I am making aprons (hopefully tonight) for a birthday party that we're attending on Tuesday. I was working on some knitted bags ( http://www.jujubeandlolo.com/patterns/buddybags.php ), but I decided to hold onto the bags for later, because I think it may be just a bit... I don't know... juvenile for one of the little girls.

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*
I really find joy in the rhythm that I feel in traditional homemaking. I also feel joy when I accomplish things with my own hands. My mom and I were talking about this earlier this week. We both just feel so grounded when we work on things with our hands. Its just great for our minds.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathansmum* 
Vermontmomma, I'd love to see a pic of your ragrug?!

I've been busy preparing my spring garden. We made a bed for strawberries yesterday and got 20 plants in. DH is now constructing a frame to put some grapevines against. Also getting an apple tree in today. Have put a few seed trays up too.

Haven't been doing any inside TH aside from from the flylady zone cleaning (I don't follow her other schedules).

I really want to take up some study in a herbal medicine course, but having trouble finding one I want to do.

i can't seem to figure out photo links just yet but will keep trying.

have you looked at clayton college? i took their family herbalist certification online before and it is very intensive. i don't know if i will continue my training with them due to cost or but i can take care of our family and am thinking about business ideas. your local herb shop may have weekend courses too, those can be great for plant identification and learning to make tinctures and salves.







:


----------



## hippie_mommy (Jun 23, 2007)

I've heard great things about this one - http://www.vintageremedies.com/vr/in...mily-herbalist

I'd also love to take Aviva Romm's course, just because I love her books


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

well, i'm making lots of yogurt, i got a rainbarrel, and a clothesline today - retractable, double,







! i'm going to try to install them so my partner can use them. we're getting ready to leave him to his own devices all summer, and go home to canada. you won't notice








, i'll still be online







i'm hoping to get some practice with canning, with friends, so i can do it on my own when i'm back in england. i'd love to do some berry picking + foraging. we'll see how serious we get about it. i'm looking forward to doing some sewing









is there some kind of traditional homemaking you do, or have read about, that you wish you did? any solutions for things you'd love to know how to do?

*


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

i'm interested in what t.h.ers do for really icky messes when not using paper towels.
i've been fine for a week or two using kitchen cloths but then today had a diaper explosion while







al over lap and floor. within a couple minutes of dealing with that the cat decided to puke while looking out the window screen, i tried to grab her and bring to the kitchen so it would be easier to clean but she wouldn't let go of the couch. i tried to clean the couch and trail of cat vomit heading towards the kitchen with some colorful napkins left over from the baby shower so i now have a big pink stain problem.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
i'm interested in what t.h.ers do for really icky messes when not using paper towels.
i've been fine for a week or two using kitchen cloths but then today had a diaper explosion while







al over lap and floor. within a couple minutes of dealing with that the cat decided to puke while looking out the window screen, i tried to grab her and bring to the kitchen so it would be easier to clean but she wouldn't let go of the couch. i tried to clean the couch and trail of cat vomit heading towards the kitchen with some colorful napkins left over from the baby shower so i now have a big pink stain problem.

I save napkins from eating out for these kinds of things. Also, I have a set of nasty birdseye cloths that I use for dirty jobs.


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
i'm interested in what t.h.ers do for really icky messes when not using paper towels.


After working in a lab for a sewage plant, I am convinced there is NOTHING that cannot be sanitized. Don't be afraid to use cloth on nasty messes. If it makes you feel better save some for the particularly nasty stuff. UV light, aka sunlight or 10% bleach solution kills all the nasties.

I've just moved so I've been lax about traditional housekeeping. I do feel better as I left so much stuff behind and don't have the clutter I used to. Tonight I hope to finish up another round of cloth diapers. I'm about halfway through them, I just need the time to sit down and finish.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Vermontmomma - for pic links all you need to do is set up a free photo sharing account (like flikr or I use photobucket), upload the pics to the site, and then post the html link in your thread post.







Also, for the ickies, I have a rag stash. Anything can go in the rag stash, from holey socks to ripped tshirts. I am currently rebuilding the ragbag because I lost it in the move...







But if something is just gross I either use a rag and then rinse it good in the toilet, sometimes is it's a really manky rag I'll trash it, or I'll use a shop towel from the roll my gma gave us. I keep them up high on a shelf in the utility room so that they are not temptation though.









Hippie mommie, I am most impressed that you read the whole thread. I mean, I did it too but that was a few pages ago, and it did take a few marathon nursing sessions to finish.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
well, i'm making lots of yogurt, i got a rainbarrel, and a clothesline today - retractable, double,







! i'm going to try to install them so my partner can use them. we're getting ready to leave him to his own devices all summer, and go home to canada. you won't notice







, i'll still be online







i'm hoping to get some practice with canning, with friends, so i can do it on my own when i'm back in england. i'd love to do some berry picking + foraging. we'll see how serious we get about it. i'm looking forward to doing some sewing









*is there some kind of traditional homemaking you do, or have read about, that you wish you did? any solutions for things you'd love to know how to do?*

*

I hope you enjoy your time in Canada! It sounds like you have a nice set up at home.







As for your question, I would love to learn to spin wool and do weaving. I have a friend who has a spindle and loom, and I'm sure she'd teach me. But right now there is just no money for starting new hobbies.







Plus I have enough old hobbies already going...

So this week I have done some very hardcore TH things, like cooking over an open fire and hauling washing water from the...bathhouse.







We went camping, we stayed close to home in case it didn't go well. But it went really well. And it was my first camping-in-the-rain that didn't end in disaster! And it was DH's first time camping ever.







I still can't believe that one! I did all our cooking on the grill, and it went fairly well. My biggest success was the pancakes with chopped nectarine, and biggest failure was the very very burned but otherwise very tasty cornbread.







All in all I'm quite proud. And tired!







We got home today and made sushi tonight and wow, it was also a big success. So I am very happy. What an anniversary, eh? Two years and he's got me workin' harder and harder every year.









Tomorrow I am going to do some casserole baking for a friend who had a baby six weeks ago. Her son is coping with some health problems (including leg braces and reflux.







) This is her first and she is understandably overwhelmed.







Any ideas for something I can do to cheer her up?


----------



## hippie_mommy (Jun 23, 2007)

So here's my latest traditional thing that I'm doing around the house:
Retained heat cooking
I can cook beans without making my house hot, hooray! Chances are that you already have everything that you need to make a retained heat cooker







The youtube videos on the bottom of the linked page are pretty helpful for describing it. I made mine with a cardboard box, old blankets, a trivet, and a cast iron pot. The lady in the video uses a laundry hamper instead of a box. Its super easy, and the beans turn out fantastic! I've done rice too, and it was great


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i'll have a look at that, the stories go that my grandmother would make a kind of porridge which would go into the bed - no one can agree, did it go in at night and get eaten in the morning? or go in in the morning and get eaten at night? - the duvet would keep the heat in. sound like making yogurt, really.

but maybe this is different, will follow your link shortly!

nerdymom, i'd also like to spin, i forgot







i'm going to see if my father will make me a drop spindle. i'm not sure i would end up making much of my own, but you never know!

i was thinking last night as i washed my hair that folks with wonky hair like mine must have done *something* low-tech to control it as it dried, or when sleeping on it...i was thinking maybe hairnet







which i don't have, but i have my newly felted wool toque, and so i went to bed with that on. ta-da!







it looks like i already flat-ironed my hair









i'm not sure i've said, or how traditional it is, i dry eggshells, grind them with my mortar + pestle, squeeze in lemon, let it foam and sit for 6 hours, and take that with my store bought magnesium supplement. much cheaper and very effective. now if i could make my own magnesium!! we use nutritional yeast instead of b-supplements, and also make bone broths for the calc-mag..in the winter, i just don't like roasting whole chickens in the summer.

i'd like to be more self-sufficient in terms of fixing things, not just mending fabrics but mending things my father always took care of. i can still ask him questions, but we don't live in the same country any more so i no longer have him around to rely on unless i persuade him to visit. my partner is brilliant at fixing anything to do with a computer, but hasn't had much experience otherwise.

i'm hoping to keep the heat wayy down this winter, so i'm hoping to be well-prepared for it, everyone with warm things for their feet, robes for when they want to stay in pajamas, and one or two more throws, possibly also a rug for the floor where the children play. i'd like to bake more, my grandmother used to make the house warm that way, though sadly the room that gets really cold is *below* the kitchen, and we spend the most time there. i'm going to pick up some plastic to insulate one of the windows on the glass, but i wonder what folks would do to block cracks around? the draught last year was very bad. maybe stuff some wool felt in? i was also thinking perhaps if i could get my hands on some heavy wool blanketing i could layer behind our curtains to keep some cold out at night. any ideas, websites? its victorian, and very chilly in the winter.

*


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 

i'm not sure i've said, or how traditional it is, i dry eggshells, grind them with my mortar + pestle, squeeze in lemon, let it foam and sit for 6 hours, and take that with my store bought magnesium supplement. much cheaper and very effective. now if i could make my own magnesium!! we use nutritional yeast instead of b-supplements, and also make bone broths for the calc-mag..in the winter, i just don't like roasting whole chickens in the summer.

*

That is awesome! I googled it after I read what you wrote and found this . Is that how you did it? And did you just eat it by the spoonful like they said? Was it nasty? I really like learning stuff like this because you never know when you might need that kind of information! Plus I currently am NOT composting, though I wish I was and could really find another use for the eggshells. I don't know why I procrastinate but I want to, I just need something covered because we have a colony of feral/wild cats here and they get into everything (including my blubird house nest







) I can get free range, organic eggs from a local farmer for very cheap weekly. I sometimes crush the eggshells and place in the gardens to keep out slugs. Sometimes I also grind them in the grinder and feed it to my dog but I didn't know about adding lemon. BIG thanks for posting this!


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

nerdymom-Maybe you could put together a pampering basket for you friend? Creams, candles, etc? Also, maybe bring her a couple of freezer meals?

I have been wanting to learn to knit and sew. I have actually taken stepd this week to learn both. DH FINALLY set up the machine in our bedroom. Now I just need some fabric and a simple pattern. As for knitting, I picked up a couple of kids books at the library to learn how to knit. Once a get my client to pay me, I plan to take some of that money and go buy some supplies.

This week I've made peach marmelade, Honeywheat bread (need to make more) and zucchini/carrot muffins. Haven't had energy for too much else since DD has been waking up a LOT.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

you're welcome! i learned about it through a healing diet. you need the lemon to make it bioavailable..and you need to have magnesium with it, at least 1:1, and increase the amount of magnesium if you have cramping of any kind, or restlessness. i add stevia to make it palatable for my kids, and we swig it down...crunching it is unpleasant, although at least you expect it to be crunchy!

exciting, emski. i love sewing and now that i've been thinking about it i have a million projects in my head!

*


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emski4379* 
nerdymom-Maybe you could put together a pampering basket for you friend? Creams, candles, etc? Also, maybe bring her a couple of freezer meals?

I have been wanting to learn to knit and sew. I have actually taken stepd this week to learn both. DH FINALLY set up the machine in our bedroom. Now I just need some fabric and a simple pattern. As for knitting, I picked up a couple of kids books at the library to learn how to knit. Once a get my client to pay me, I plan to take some of that money and go buy some supplies.

This week I've made peach marmelade, Honeywheat bread (need to make more) and zucchini/carrot muffins. Haven't had energy for too much else since DD has been waking up a LOT.

peach marmalade sounds heavenly, are you canning it? we're getting a case of peaches soon and i'm looking for good ways to can them, last year we did some in light syrup, some in ginger infused syrup.

i'm off to clean kitchen, again, make banana bread, and then reclean kitchen.


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

vermontmomma-I _want_ to can it. However I need to learn how. LOL


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Making squash,zuchinni pasta bake for a picnic tonight plus strawberry tea.

I am continuing to put away food- green beans, peas, etc

I feel so connected to the earth as a garden, bake and preserve.







:


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

what is strawberry tea? yum!

that all sounds delightful. my garden is a bit slow this year as i get used to a new home, continent, and try to amend the soil. still, it looks like i may get something out of it this year and next may be plentiful, even! i hope that i can learn how to preserve foods really well over the next year.

*


----------



## 50sHousewife (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi there, I'm a SAHM to 6 yo DD, 2 1/2 yo DS and a new bun in the oven! Married to my soul mate for 9 years...

I grew up in the Navy, now I live in NC. I have one younger sister. Mom and Dad are happily married in SC. Met my DH in college. After living in NYC for about 5 years we moved south. DH just finished Med School this spring at began his residency this summer. I've been taking graduate level history courses at a local university and was hoping to enroll in the graduate program this winter, but... we should be welcoming baby #3 in March/April, so not sure if that will now be delayed...

I have a cute little 1950's house and recently finished decorating my 50's pink kitchen!!! I love all things vintage! And my inability to sit still has led to 2 online shops at Etsy.

Once upon a time I was a costume designer in NYC and I can sew, so I might be able to help any new sewing mamas out there....

Found this thread today. I am VERY new to MDC. Here is my stab at the original questions...

*Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*
Well, being home with my kids feels right to me. As for the homemaking part I'm still working on it. I love to sew and decorate and get things organized. I'm very crafty and love to garden. I definately need help with decluttering! Oh I love to make pies from scratch! The Joy of Cooking is the one wedding gift that I use the MOST.

*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?*
I need to make some sort of schedule for cleaning and chores. I just can't seem to get and stay in a groove.

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*
I feel most at peace in a tidy house/ room. I love creating, whether in the kitchen, or craft room. I love taking care of my family and creating a warm environment for them to unwind and be themselves. I find joy in creating joy.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome! yes please, lots of sewing advice please!

i find my best routines have come out of a combination of flylady and 'getting things done', which is a great book. i'm still enjoying have a room allocated each day of the week, rather than monthly zones, it helps me to think about special projects there, or if i'm not energetic, at least doing a quick tidy in that room.

i staked our tomatoes and trellised our cucumbers, and repotted some flower seedlings that have decided to come up, very late.

i just installed our new double retractable clothesline! in the garden. now i can hang out sheets to dry, and not bother carting around the drying rack, hurrah! and i can put away the lines when i'm done, so don't have to look at them. i have old-fashioned dolly pegs and i wish the weather would hold long enough to use them









next up, installing the rainbarrel. i have to saw a pipe







i may put that one off for a bit, as much as having a source of water in the garden will be exciting!

and i got some wonderful news, the owner is going to refinish our wooden floors, hurrah! they are in a state. i'm hoping i will get to come home to beautiful floors. she's also going to pay for painting the grotty hallway, so i am very excited















*
*


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

that's great about the floors and hallway artparent, i'm hoping to recoat the bathroom asap.








:dh got me a hummingbird feeder as an early b-day/you're a great wife and mom present.







i already have a pair coming to feed outside the window!







: dh just might have to get some bacon in his breakfast sandwich tomorrow.









i don't know why it's been so hard for me to do but i actually made an effort to try and get my artwork hung up in town today. it always seems easier to market dh's stuff because if they say no then i wont be hurt personally. i get so nervous about my own though somehow, even though my writing is out in the public all the time. dh was really happy that i did and it would be great to get some sales to boost the wahm income.







sorry if a little off topic for t.h.

i am having a ridiculously hard time finding more 1/4" elastic for sewing cloth diapers! i wanted to pick up more today as i'm getting towards the end of what i have and the only fabric store nearby is out and will not be restocking it again despite my pleas for help. their velcro supply was woefully low too, i got some ugly beige because they're only diapers afterall.

sewing moms-do you have any good leads for online supplies? i'd have to wait until i need enough to make the shipping worthwhile but would like some options to think about.

plan for tonight-touch up kitchen, diaper laundry, clean bathroom drains (ick), feed and water all the chickens, start up a sourdough starter i've been meaning to awaken, phone survey for a college student ($20!), start some more cloth diapers, "so you think you can dance"-evan better make it through, sleep, nurse, sleep, nurse, sleep.

off to quit procrastinating!


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

I haven't posted to this thread in forever! I'm glad to see it so active though.
I've been baking and cooking all day long today. I have a friend who is about to have her third baby, so I'm trying to get chicken enchiladas, muffins, soup and cinnamon rolls ready for her. I'm also making a few gluten free breads/muffins for my family to eat this week.
My sewing projects are coming along, although slowly. I have two quilts I'm working on (both small sizes), a couple of tag teethers for my friends baby and three toddler skirts. I've really started too many projects!!
My house is an absolute mess and I really, really need to get it togther. that will be taking up the majority of my weekend.
Take care all!







:


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm late, but want to join!!!

ETA - I neglected to introduce myself. I'm Kari and mama to Zach (male 17), Molly Anne (female 4), and Meghan (female 15 months). I'm wife/partner to Paul and we've been married 10 years now.









*Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?*
I don't honestly know why, but it does. Every since I was a little girl I enjoyed homemaking - especially creating things (sewing, etc) and cooking/baking.

*What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?*
Some things on my to-do list are:
knitting
crocheting
weaving

*How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*
I love keeping/creating a home. I love being home and being with my family in my home. It's work where I can see tangible results right away (in creating) yet also have areas like raising our children where the results are less tangible.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Crazy links I've saved lately I thought you TH ladies might want to have. I haven't tried any of them _yet_.

Make your own butter

Make your own cottage cheese

Make your own buttermilk


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

YUM! thank you!! i made butter as a wee schoolkid, the shaking kind...usually i would make it with my food processor, which i no longer have. i am so pleased, you've helped me make a decision...i wasn't sure whether to get raw milk when i'm back in canada, because i can only tolerate the cream, and i prefer to use it whole to make yogurt...so there's a lot of plain old milk left...so now! now i shall make paneer/cottage cheese with the milk, save the whey for fermenting bread and other grains overnight, and use the cream to make butter sometimes! yum!!

does anyone know how to make cheese? creme fraiche? i may have to try getting cheese-making stuff. mmm.

i made a huge pot of yogurt a couple of days ago, and there's SO much whey in it, i've kept it in the fridge with a ladle in it, and when i serve up some yogurt i also scoop out some whey. goodness, why so much? i did let the yogurt sit for quite a few more hours this time, which made is much more tart, not quite as nice i think. i used the whey last night, i scooped some oats into a pot with it and left it all night, and cooked it this morning with cinnamon, sea salt, stevia, coconut oil and butter, and stirred in a couple of eggs at the end. it was gorgeous!

my next plan is to help my poor children with their teeth (there's a cavity on one and a lot of tartar on the other) by making some xylitol candies, i found a recipe online i shall try when i am back home with my candy thermometer. it feels bizarre to *make* candy after avoiding sugar for the last 8 years!! it sounds like they may turn out like gummy bears









*


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Artparent and any others knowledgeable,

So, I'm trying to get this straight since I've haven't made my foray into butter/cheese making. I don't even know if raw milk is available to me here yet. But if it is
If I have *unhomogenized milk* I can make:
butter from the skimmed off fat, and paneer/cottage cheese from the leftover milk (which I also read is 'buttermilk' and can be used in making ice cream )
and then used the leftover whey for soaking oats and such. Right?

If I only have *homegenized milk* I can make cottage cheese and buttermilk, right?

Then I would have to buy '*cream*' separately to make butter, do I have this right?

Thanks, this is exciting new territory for me. I've made yogurt cheese before and it's yummy! mmm







:


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
Artparent and any others knowledgeable,

So, I'm trying to get this straight since I've haven't made my foray into butter/cheese making. I don't even know if raw milk is available to me here yet. But if it is
If I have *unhomogenized milk* I can make:
butter from the skimmed off fat, and paneer/cottage cheese from the leftover milk (which I also read is 'buttermilk' and can be used in making ice cream )
and then used the leftover whey for soaking oats and such. Right?

If I only have *homegenized milk* I can make cottage cheese and buttermilk, right?

Then I would have to buy '*cream*' separately to make butter, do I have this right?

Thanks, this is exciting new territory for me. I've made yogurt cheese before and it's yummy! mmm







:

ja that sounds right to me. You need cream to make butter, and homogenization is a process which makes the milk and fat stick together instead of separate as they naturally would. Does anyone get _why_ milk was ever homogenized? I for one have found that I tolerate milk much better if I can get my hands on non-homogenized. Which I don't even like to say, because like 'uncircumcised', it implies that circumcision or in this case homogenization is normative and the natural state of the penis / milk is deviant.









Or maybe I'm just a little loopy. After all I've only finished one cup this morning!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

you're right marimara. have fun with that!

and you're right too, nerdy, the language doesn't support. milk was homogenised to keep it from separating, poorly weak-armed folk who cannot shake their milk? i was always surprised how long it took for milk to separate when i'd carried it home and jiggled it a bit, i wanted them to be separated and was quite annoyed two days later! maybe that's just jersey milk? i also took some cream (not raw) with me on a train, and my in-laws accused me of serving them butter in their tea!









whey is also very high protein, so good to add to smoothies instead of, er, whey protein. the denatured powdered stuff!

so i had a look online for homemade conditioner, i'm really disappointed with the stuff i bought a while ago, and the stuff i DO like is really expensive. i'm not sure i can get my head around putting eggs, avocados, or beer in my hair. baking soda, vinegar, okay. bananas, not so much. coconut oil, olive oil, certainly. what i'd really like is to be able to make up something lovely, put it in a bottle, and let everyone use it longterm. we don't wash our hair very often, maybe once ever week or two..i'd love to make something really close to store-bought, maybe with lavender infused into distilled water, coconut oil, is glycerine a bad idea? i know it isn't great on teeth...yes, i have done baking soda + vinegar, but it makes my hair incredibly unruly, and i think i need something rich. does anyone have resources?

*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

for the shampoo I have no clue, but if you come across something let me know. I have stopped no 'pooing because I was getting sores on my scalp! Ouch. But then, I like to wash my hair atleast every two days, since even with the nopoo it gets hella oily. I do love using the ocm (oil cleansing method) for my face though, my skin has never been softer and nicer! And I only have to clean my face every 2-4 days, in between I just rinse it with water.

Today I am doing more cooking for people in my church. Wednesday I made a bunch of food (3 dinners, 1 breakfast, dessert) for a new mom whose baby has some health problems and she is struggling with the day-to-day stuff. Today I am making fried chicken and green beans for a family who recently lost a loved one. Since the person who died lives in africa, they cannot go to the funeral. So they are having all of their east-coast family who can't afford to fly home out to their house for a memorial. So the church is helping them feed everyone.









And at some point I have to catch up on ten days worth of laundry, and a dozen other chores that have been neglected during DH's vacation.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

I am knitting a vest for dd's second birthday (oct) and washcloths for spa gifts.

Been humid and rainy- part of me wants to knit and part of me wants to sit in front of fan with iced tea.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

I just wanted to report that I sewed up a skirt this morning for DD1!







:

I just love days like today. DD1 was talking to me and telling me how much she enjoys wearing skirts (she selected her one skirt to wear today) and I asked her if she wanted more skirts. She said yes and we began to search through my stash of patterns and yardage.

She selected a novelty print featuring frogs on a pink background. It's just a simple circle skirt with an elastic waistband, but she loves it.

I put pictures up in my FB album:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/al...2845461&ref=mf


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
you're right marimara. have fun with that!

and you're right too, nerdy, the language doesn't support. milk was homogenised to keep it from separating, poorly weak-armed folk who cannot shake their milk? i was always surprised how long it took for milk to separate when i'd carried it home and jiggled it a bit, i wanted them to be separated and was quite annoyed two days later! maybe that's just jersey milk? i also took some cream (not raw) with me on a train, and my in-laws accused me of serving them butter in their tea!










whey is also very high protein, so good to add to smoothies instead of, er, whey protein. the denatured powdered stuff!

so i had a look online for homemade conditioner, i'm really disappointed with the stuff i bought a while ago, and the stuff i DO like is really expensive. i'm not sure i can get my head around putting eggs, avocados, or beer in my hair. baking soda, vinegar, okay. bananas, not so much. coconut oil, olive oil, certainly. what i'd really like is to be able to make up something lovely, put it in a bottle, and let everyone use it longterm. we don't wash our hair very often, maybe once ever week or two..i'd love to make something really close to store-bought, maybe with lavender infused into distilled water, coconut oil, is glycerine a bad idea? i know it isn't great on teeth...yes, i have done baking soda + vinegar, but it makes my hair incredibly unruly, and i think i need something rich. does anyone have resources?

*

rosemary gladstar has some great recipes for conditioners, i don't know if they're online so i'll dig out my book in a bit.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone helping their dd or ds to weave, knit, sew or crochet?

Bella is 7 and learning to weave potholders on a small loom.
I had a loom when I was a kid- it was so much fun.
She also wants to knit- she can cast on- but won't let me help her with the rest. I think I will sign her up for lessons this fall.

I would like to start making my own soap- but part of me prefers to support our local economy. Are there a few things you prefer to buy over make?


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aeress* 
I would like to start making my own soap- but part of me prefers to support our local economy. Are there a few things you prefer to buy over make?

If I had all of the time and motivation and energy in the world, I would do it all myself. I love all of the crafty things, and as it is I sew, knit, croceht, cross stitch, a little quilting, a little jewelry making, cooking, baking, canning, etc. As of yet I do not make soap, although I am very interested in trying, and I do not dye fibers. If I want hand painted yarn, I have several friends who do a beautiful dye job that I would love to support.

But the soap making still calls to me...

**Please note, I do not do all of these things all of the time







but they are all things I have done at some time


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Are you all very busy?









We've had a pretty lazy week here so far.

Today I baked a loaf of bread and we walked to the library for some play (they have a great play area with a toddler play structure, puzzles, etc) and to pick up some new books.

I've started harvesting from our garden - blueberries, raspberries, romaine lettuce, a few bell peppers, and the first few heads of broccoli.

What's up in your lives?


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aeress* 
Anyone helping their dd or ds to weave, knit, sew or crochet?

Bella is 7 and learning to weave potholders on a small loom.
I had a loom when I was a kid- it was so much fun.
She also wants to knit- she can cast on- but won't let me help her with the rest. I think I will sign her up for lessons this fall.

I would like to start making my own soap- but part of me prefers to support our local economy. Are there a few things you prefer to buy over make?

where do you find the potholder supplies? or are you just using yarn? for some reason I am thinking of these kits we did at camp.







I want to do this with DS and looked for supplies recently online but didn't know what they were called.! I had a loom but moved recently and it got purged! Any suggestions on a sturdy child's/beginner one? I guesss we could just make one, I remember making them out of cardboard.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

It has been crazy busy here. On vacation on the West Coast for a week. My brother's wedding was in Oregon. I am so super jealous of those of you who live on the west coast - well not the heat wave your having right now though. But all the berries everywhere. Blueberries, cherries, raspberries, blackberries. - all along the side of the road at tourist stops, and rest stops. MMMMM!!!!!

The garden is finaly starting to get to the point of putting things up. I've been slicing and freezing banana peppers for soups and such this winter. Going to put up pickled jalopinoes this afternoon. Fermented pickles tonight after DH picks me up some garlic (something I want to plant for next year) The chickens are finaly laying well, and didn't seem to suffer with us being gone for a week and not beeing able to free range.

One of my goals for the next 2 weeks is to start re-building the freezer stock with ready to eat meals. So handy when busy and not able to fix a full meal.
Some of the things I freeze is
Egg casserole
Meatloaf
cooked rice/ mashed potoatoes
Chili
Pizza Dogs - ground meat - speghetti sacue - saute'ed veggies - cheese - take out thaw and stuff into hommade hotdog buns - in oven at 350 until heated though
Sloppy joes
grilled chicken sliced

Anyone else have favorite quick go to meals that you freeze for in a pinch meals?


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

We don't freeze meals - but only because we need the freezer space for meat. We bought a 1/4 steer, 20 free range chickens, and have a hog on order for the fall.

What we do instead is can up meat so I can make quick meals. I can chicken and then use it to make quick soups, stews, burritos, and casseroles.

We also can ground meat and sausage - easy to use in any recipe that calls for either.

I tend to primarily cook meals that can be ready in 30 minutes or less when the kids are little. It just simplifies our life immensely!

On another note -

I'm proud to announce that I just sewed up my very first pocket diaper! I used the Rita's Rump Pocket pattern and repurposed a thrift store pink flannel sheet. I also used thrift store elastic. I like how it turned out and my DD2 is wearing it now as she naps. We'll see when she wakes up how well it worked.







We stuffed it with an outgrown green edged infant CPF.

So far what I'd like to do with the next one is extend the length a bit for her and add in snaps. Then I won't need to use a Snappi or pins with it.

I'm also toying with the idea of sewing up a few with fleece on the outer layer to make an AIO sort of pocket diaper that she can wear without a cover.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone made diaper stuffing out of old terrycloth towels? The towels have a lot of life left in them, but we don't need nearly as many as we were given. we'll keep a few for the pool, but I'm at a loss for what to do with the rest.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
anyone made diaper stuffing out of old terrycloth towels? The towels have a lot of life left in them, but we don't need nearly as many as we were given. we'll keep a few for the pool, but I'm at a loss for what to do with the rest.

I bet that would work great. I use old terry as internal soakers when I sew up my nb fitteds and it's always been perfect!


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KariM* 
We don't freeze meals - but only because we need the freezer space for meat. We bought a 1/4 steer, 20 free range chickens, and have a hog on order for the fall.

What we do instead is can up meat so I can make quick meals. I can chicken and then use it to make quick soups, stews, burritos, and casseroles.

We also can ground meat and sausage - easy to use in any recipe that calls for either.

I tend to primarily cook meals that can be ready in 30 minutes or less when the kids are little. It just simplifies our life immensely!

.

I have been wanting to learn how to freeze meat. I'd love to buy a side of beef, a hog, and grow out our own chickens for meat. We just started getting eggs from our own chickens.

Do you season the meat before you can it, or can as is? I'd love to learn more about how you preserve your meat.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

:

Just lurkin'. Enjoying the info.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

abandoned traditional homemaking for the beach









*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWarrior* 
I bet that would work great. I use old terry as internal soakers when I sew up my nb fitteds and it's always been perfect!

ty! I don't know if I'll get any diapers sewn for this babe, right now I'm busy just meeting our basic needs, and the laundry is currently filed under "only essential if I have <2 pair clean panties"







: DH's birthday is tomorrow, we're having a bunch of family over, oh, and we still don't have any living room furniture. Which means most people are going to be sitting on the floor. *sigh* I like to reread a section from _Mothering your nursing toddler_ about meeting one another's personal needs. I'll quote it for you:

Quote:

The family is a grouping of people which is ideally suited to meeting the kinds of needs that human being have. [...] Family is not, we are learning at last, a gathering of people around a mother who takes care of them all, or a father who takes care of them all. Families are groups of people who take care of each other.

[..] When we turn away from a crying child in order to clean a carpet--or to buy a new one--we can be sure that our values are backwards. It should not be surprising how little pleasure there is in the spotless carpet when someone in the household is unhappy. We are learning at last that what we have to do in life is help each other fulfill our needs. Everything else is extra--fine, but only if we have resources to spare above the human needs around us.
I hope that DS will outgrow his current high-needs phase and I will be able to get back on track, I've been really knocked for a loop the past few weeks!


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
ty! I don't know if I'll get any diapers sewn for this babe, right now I'm busy just meeting our basic needs, and the laundry is currently filed under "only essential if I have <2 pair clean panties"







: DH's birthday is tomorrow, we're having a bunch of family over, oh, and we still don't have any living room furniture. Which means most people are going to be sitting on the floor. *sigh* I like to reread a section from _Mothering your nursing toddler_ about meeting one another's personal needs. I'll quote it for you:

I hope that DS will outgrow his current high-needs phase and I will be able to get back on track, I've been really knocked for a loop the past few weeks!

this quote (that isn't appearing here) really hit me. today i was making pasta and as soon as my hands were super gooey dd started crying in her seat. i felt terrible but tried to keep making pasta while rocking her with a foot and singing, no luck. i washed up and put her in the sling so i could hold her and nurse while i finished with the dough but that didn't help either. i felt like the worst mom ever.







she's teething so times are especially fussy and sometimes i just don't know how to help.
on a happier note the house looks particularly good, or at least it did before mom brought a *ton* of clothing that wont fit dd for many years and noisy plastic toys. i'm going to have to put my foot down because we have no room and who knows if it will even be the right season for these clothes when they do fit? there's a big difference between july and january up here.
i'm going to have to reclean for another, much more stressful parental visit tomorrow. blech.







:
canning chicken? i'm intriegued. we just freeze them. the deep freeze is filling quick and there are about 30 birds left to do in though and a whole lamb on order and due to arrive soon.
i'm preparing to make my first batch of soap!!!







i've got the lye and a big jug of cheap olive oil to work with. i just need to wait for dh to have a day off so he can take care of dd far, far away.

tips i'm seeking:














hat to make with all this chicken?!?! and good recipes for 100% olive oil soap.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

My question is what can't you do with chicken? I can get it for $0.70/lb so we eat it a lot.







If you're bored with your recipes, check out allrecipes.com, I can always find interesting ideas there.

As for the quote, it's rung especially true for me recently. I find myself in the middle of something, and DS needs me again, so I'm constantly either interrupted, or frustrated b/c DS is crying. Which means I can't even ENJOY what I just worked so hard to do/make. Then I picked up that book to reread and it really hit me. Oh, maybe housecleaning needn't be a priority for me right now. When we're all happy, then I have time for that. So I think I'm going to be doing a lot of waiting until DH is home to run the vacuum (since DS is scared of it and wails the minute I turn it on) and just letting things go. Hopefully this phase will pass...







Until then I'm much happier knowing that everyone here is happy, even while living in a pigstie.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Hang in there mommas. It does get better. My 5 and 4yr olds are in a kick right now where they don't want me to play with them, read to them, ect. They are in a little pack of their own and testing their independence. sniff, sniff. I'm greatful for the quick hugs I get when they sail past me on their way to the back yard for their next adventure.
My 2yr old is happy just to be standing near me wherever I am working, and the 10mo old is so independent that he is happy for hrs playing on the floor at my feet, only needing the occasional love.
But isn't it true, that when you have your hands the most full is when your children need you the most. But their needyness passes so quickly. I almost cry every time I'm not needed and they can do something new themselves.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

still at the beach









but i've been reading a 1974 book on quilting, and plotting and planning. i want to start making things when i'm back in rainy england for the autumn, but i hope to prepare a lot and study up.

i am knitting fingerless gloves for my dp, altering the greenaway pattern on purl bee.

and my children have lived without media for nearly a week, and it is delightful









*


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Potholder Loom- I found both of mine at a yard sale. No help with supplies. Sorry.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aeress* 
Potholder Loom- I found both of mine at a yard sale. No help with supplies. Sorry.

do you use regular yarn for the potholders? I'm really thnking this could be a great craft for my girls ....


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

oops, sorry about that- I totally forgot about the material to go in it.

I have the fabric loops, they are either cotton or a cotton/poly blend. No help on where to get them- I have seen them at JoAnnes- but that was a long time ago.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

brief google search turned up this:

http://www.blisstree.com/hankeringfo...tholder-looms/

looks promising!

I was at Michaels and they had loom kits for $1 ... I bought them, but I am inclined to only use yarn instead of getting the kids started with loops. still thinking.

--janis


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

today i'm finally making some bread with the carl griffin sourdough starter!
i've been getting up early to make dh's breakfast lately. he really appreciates having something tasty that he can eat in the car and doesn't have time to make it himself usually. i've been making breakfast rollups because their fast and portable. does anyone have any other quick breakfast solutions?







:
also, do you wear an apron? i used to wear one while working in restaurants but never think to at home. i saw some cute ones in a store that i could duplicate pretty easily.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
today i'm finally making some bread with the carl griffin sourdough starter!
i've been getting up early to make dh's breakfast lately. he really appreciates having something tasty that he can eat in the car and doesn't have time to make it himself usually. i've been making breakfast rollups because their fast and portable. does anyone have any other quick breakfast solutions?







:
also, do you wear an apron? i used to wear one while working in restaurants but never think to at home. i saw some cute ones in a store that i could duplicate pretty easily.

My H wakes up hours and hours before me, so I usually make him breakfast sandwiches or roll-ups that he can heat up and eat in his truck on the way to work. I also do little egg "muffins", eggs, meat, cheese, whatever, all mixed together and baked in a muffin pan. Portable little egg cups for the road!

I wear aprons at home a lot of the time...protects the clothes and gives me something to wipe my hands on!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i love wearing aprons, but i want to sew one i actually like







still working on that one.

*


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

My favorite aprons are ones I made using a vintage apron pattern that one of the big 3 pattern companies published. I made them for myself out of scrap material. It was material I had wanted to make dresses for DD out of, but I get so many clothes from MIL and SIL that she doesn't wear half of what she has anyway.

Before I had babies and both my husband and I worked, I would make up a huge batch of breakfast burritos and freeze them. I think for every dozen tortillas I would use 18 eggs and a pound of either bacon or sausage. I grated cheese on top and rolled them up, wrapped them in tinfoil, placed them in freezer bags. I could pop one in the microwave easily. I never tried including potato, onion or peppers, but I would if I ever made them again. Hmm, want breakfast burritos now...

I recently moved in with my parents, so I've been slacking on the traditional cooking. I am starting to delve into traditional Japanese cooking, though. It is my pregnancy craving this time. I am keeping this house cleaner than I was before. It is my thank you for letting me stay here, and there is so much less clutter here that I can keep on top of it.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

ooh! i had a thought for potholder loom materials, what if you cut the calf part of old socks into little loops?


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

OK, I feel like a complete goon, because I'm a huge proponent of breakfast casseroles, and also semi-obsessed lover of muffins, and never thought to make egg casserole MUFFINS! Brilliant, ingenious, amazing!

Oh I love my apartment, but sometimes I lose perspective and start cursing my teeny tiny freezer!

In about an hour I'll be driving off to buy a folding banquet table from some guy on craigslist, so that FINALLY I can set up a real sewing area.







: For the first time ever, a dedicated crafting space all my own!







: Then I can get working on DS's winter clothes!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

that is inspiring, nerdy! i think when i get back to england i'm going to convert a little corner in our bedroom into my craft corner. it has a built in desk, a light (which i want to convert to something warm + bright, from fluorescent death-ray) and three shelves above it. at the moment i keep my extra blankets + pillows, but they will have to move along







i would rather gaze at beautifully folded fabrics, and yarn stash, and pretty antique sewing machine instead







i'm sure my girls will love it too









vermont, is that a starter you ordered? how do you like it? i still want to know all about sourdough, i could save us a mint on spelt bread. i want to use the new york times no-knead recipe...long slow rise.

*


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

the sourdough starter is free with a sase from the friends of carl foundation. i found it by googling "carl griffith, sourdough" it's a powerful starter with a ton of rising power. somehow i messed up the recipe and i still got two loaves of pretty good bread.
i'm dying for a place of my own to work in! lucky! i had to give up my studio for dd's room and dh's studio is impossible for me to work, painters and fiber artists are just not compatable in an enclosed space.







:i have to use the kitchen counter anytime i want to sew anything.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks! i'll look into it.

yes, lucky lucky me! i usually sewed at the kitchen table, and i haven't been sewing in so long so my knitting is usually in a basket by my chair, or something like that. this should be fun.







but anyway you can manage is good. sometimes dedicating an area is just an excuse to make a bigger mess









*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

All this talk of sourdoughs makes me want to try mine again!

I'm coming out of the blog closet, and letting you know I posted pics here: http://hollyelliott.blogspot.com/. If you have any feedback on the blog itself, I'm open to it.







I set up my sewing area and sewed pj pants for Jack. MiL gave me a ton of fabric she had, and I looked through it. Unfortunately none of it is really to my taste, and most of it is very pink, very floral, and very early '90s. :yuck: I'm not sure what I'll do with it all, I might just pass it on to someone else. Right now I have a whole box of it, and I guess I'll wait and see if I have a girl someday?

I detest uber "girly" and "manly" clothing on children. I was given a trashbag of clothes for DS and it is full of trucks and camouflage and sports themed stuff.







But other than that they are all nice, high-end clothes. I am going to see what I can salvage by appliqueing over some of the smaller logos, and then I'll probably consign the rest. I just can't put him in some of that stuff, not if I have the ability to make him clothes I like for almost nothing. The only thing I should really have to buy are notions, shoes, socks and a coat. The rest I'll make out of repurposed material. And I know there are some grandmas in my life that don't have time to sew but want to buy me fabric...


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

if the shades are alright, you could slice them up and roll them for weaving or rag rugs, or salvage parts for quilting...or just give them whole to someone who does like gendered clothing.

we pulled out all the 4 year old size hand-me-downs, very exciting to go shopping in your own house. i have found a lot of great links for making things, but all i did was bookmark them and then hem a skirt i redesigned for my little one. i've also finished reading the quilting book and will either take it with me, or scan a bunch of stuff...i want to make a simple nine-patch first, and this old book has an amazing kaleidoscope pattern i'd love to try next...then i'd love to try whitework, basically quilting like embroidery, white on white - you draw the image on the back first, i love it! i can draw + sew at once, no kidding







why does it take me so long to figure these things out?

here's a link for covering little girl clips with fabric.

another quilt i'd love to make.

a tutorial for folding fabric, because i love to just gaze at stacks of neatly folded fabric.

refashioning of a men's button shirt into a peasant blouse.

and a very cute hat. i think you might find it in english on there, i'm not sure! i'll be asking my mother to translate, otherwise.

let me know if you get to any of this before i do!

*


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
OK, I feel like a complete goon, because I'm a huge proponent of breakfast casseroles, and also semi-obsessed lover of muffins, and never thought to make egg casserole MUFFINS! Brilliant, ingenious, amazing!

Oh I love my apartment, but sometimes I lose perspective and start cursing my teeny tiny freezer!

In about an hour I'll be driving off to buy a folding banquet table from some guy on craigslist, so that FINALLY I can set up a real sewing area.







: For the first time ever, a dedicated crafting space all my own!







: Then I can get working on DS's winter clothes!

They are tasty little things!

Yay! I love having a dedicated crafting space. We decided to convert the dining room into a craft room, we're in the process of getting it set up now. For soapmaking, sewing, etc. Fun!


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

trying again because my last reply disappeared








thanks for the great







links. circles in a quilt, i'm impressed! the nine square is more in my skill level at this point and looks like a lot of fun.
i finished my first quilt last winter, a square shaped "around the world" stuffed with wool batting. i say "finished' but really i need to pull it out of the winter bedding and quilt the front and back together before it's time to use it again. i got impatient last year and just put it on the bed. i'd like to start thinking about a next one for after that.
that shirt looks wicked cute and easy, dh's side of the closet may get raided soon.
today i made soap! i've always wanted to try it out. it's an olive oil soap with lavender buds and essential oil in it. i really wish i had one of those handheld blenders as the stirring took forever.
in the spirit of fun links here's two to check out:
backpack snacks-easy and good for back to school, if they make it out the door!
the olive oil soap recipe i used today


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

I am taking the girls to a Laura Ingalls Wilder Day, so to get in the spirit, I whipped them up some outfits. I used some thrift store finds as templates, some left over material and a few (new) notions. If the girls let me put them on them later I will take a pic. I handsew since my machine stinks, and I am actually almost faster at handsewing.

I found a free nightstand that I am making into my knitting area.







It is a pretty worn piece but has a neat patina. Pic to come.

I don't sew stuff for me, so no outfit for Mom but the girls will look cute. All in all, a very busy weekend.

Anyone have a nice recipe for using up some black raspberries? I have already made jam and bars. Now what?


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aeress* 
Anyone have a nice recipe for using up some black raspberries? I have already made jam and bars. Now what?

pie
crisp
pancakes
muffins
raspberry viniAGRETTE: CRUsh raspberries, heat a little water and honey till melted, mix with oil and balsamic or red wine vinegar, whisk everything together and make sure it tastes good. Adjust with more of whatever until just right. Well, I used red raspberries, but I've enjoyed blueberry and multiberry viniagrette, so I'm sure it would be fine.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

i replied to an ad on craigslist for free patterns and got a huge trashbag full of patterns and now have no idea what to do with them all! they're really 80's, the "dynasty collection," parachute pants, big shoulders.







literally hundreds of them!
i can't bear to throw away perfectly good patterns so somehow i've got to figure something out here. ideas?

we freeze our wild blackberries and use them in recipes through out the year. blackberry lemon bread is good. i might food mill some down and use the juices to make a tangy reduction sauce of some kind to go over lamb chops. i bet it would be good over chicken or pork too.
this reminds me i should probibly go check the patch today, it's in an area i don't usually go to so it's probibly ready to go. blackberry day is a prickly scratchy day, i'm not looking forward to picking with a grabby baby. dh will have to get the hard to reach berries.
it's a remote spot in the yard so i always get scared i'll run into a bear (i never have though).


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
i replied to an ad on craigslist for free patterns and got a huge trashbag full of patterns and now have no idea what to do with them all! they're really 80's, the "dynasty collection," parachute pants, big shoulders.







literally hundreds of them!
i can't bear to throw away perfectly good patterns so somehow i've got to figure something out here. ideas?


I'm not a fan of 80's fashions (even though I graduated from HS in 1985 and WORE most of them). I'd probably donate them to a local charity thrift store.

We had a fun week this past week.

We went to a friend's house and picked cherries - canned up 6 quarts of them and gifted two back to our friends.

I sewed another skirt for DD1. This time I used the fabric from a duvet cover I bought at the local Salvation Army Thrift store - only $1.45 and I have lots of fabric left from it.

Still working on sewing up pocket dipes for DD2. I think I've gotten 12 done now!









This week we'll be busy blanching and freezing broccoli and green beans from our garden. I might have to can up some of the green beans if we run low on freezer space. I need to save room for the hog that's coming in November.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
i replied to an ad on craigslist for free patterns and got a huge trashbag full of patterns and now have no idea what to do with them all! they're really 80's, the "dynasty collection," parachute pants, big shoulders.







literally hundreds of them!
i can't bear to throw away perfectly good patterns so somehow i've got to figure something out here. ideas?

we freeze our wild blackberries and use them in recipes through out the year. blackberry lemon bread is good. i might food mill some down and use the juices to make a tangy reduction sauce of some kind to go over lamb chops. i bet it would be good over chicken or pork too.
this reminds me i should probibly go check the patch today, it's in an area i don't usually go to so it's probibly ready to go. blackberry day is a prickly scratchy day, i'm not looking forward to picking with a grabby baby. dh will have to get the hard to reach berries.
it's a remote spot in the yard so i always get scared i'll run into a bear (i never have though).

kindling? paper mache? If they are not cut out could you use a different colored marker and use the paper to make your own patterns?


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
i replied to an ad on craigslist for free patterns and got a huge trashbag full of patterns and now have no idea what to do with them all! they're really 80's, the "dynasty collection," parachute pants, big shoulders.







literally hundreds of them!
i can't bear to throw away perfectly good patterns so somehow i've got to figure something out here. ideas?

Hey, aren't '80s clothes back in style?







Maybe you wardrobe needs some massive shoulder pads!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm slightly envious of all you ladies preserving food.







I wish I could have a garden and do some canning. I definitely don't have the freezer space to save anything in there. In the spring John and I would like to start a container garden on our balcony.









Friday I went shopping in my grandmother's fabric stash and came away with several lengths of corduroy, some really great multi-colored stripes, yellow, and green, and a nice dark purple, plus flannels and cottons and some stretch poplin. Enough to make most of Jack's clothing for the fall, and some nice pieces for my own wardrobe. Some of the fabric, including some of the corduroy, are things she bought and made up for me when I was little! She gave me 4 sets of overall buckles and buttons (also leftovers from my childhood) and a snap press!









Anyone make their own mama cloth? I just started my menses for the first time pp, and I'd like to try cloth. I have 100% cotton flannel, and terrycloth for stuffing (maybe too bulky except for nighttime?) or some 100% cotton quilt batting, would that work?


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

question for multitasking crafting/baking/sewing mamas ... seems like I never get to do what I want to do because I'm always making dinner, teaching or entertaining someone, doing laundry, or running errands ... do you set aside a "time" or a "day" to do your projects?

I'm a bit of a scatterbrain with zero common sense when it comes to budgeting or scheduling my time (hence unschooling tendency). I like to sew, knit, and all manner of crafts. I like to make my house pretty. I like to do crafts & projects with my daughters. I want to work in the garden ... but there is never enough time to do anything start to finish, and inertia usually sets in, so nothing gets done!

Do you recommend having a "sewing" day, a "baking" day, etc, and allow yourself the freedom to focus on on thing? because I sure would love to be able to sew for an hour a day, but something always manages to get in the way. Like today, all I managed to accomplish was grocery shopping, making smoothies, half hour with older dd's while baby napped, diapers in washer and making dinner - I really wanted to sew today. I only sit at the computer when baby needs nursing or one-on-one time.

Oh - and I can't "do" things at night after they go to bed because depression knocks me flat if I don't get enough sleep.

--janis (3 girls, 9, 5, 7 months)


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a baking day, but that's it. I'm really bad at the day-to-day running of the house (read: cooking every day). I need serious help with that.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

tra la laa! i spent the afternoon fitting one of my partner's shirts, i removed the sleeves, slit open the sides, and my mother showed me how to replicate the darts from a shirt-dress that i love.







soon i'll sew up the darts, and then she said she can help me fit the sleeves - i'm leaving the cuff but slipping it up to be three-quarter sleeves. i would love to put some tucks (gathers?) at the shoulder but i think that i'll try that with the next one. it fits long, like a tunic. lovely









i also lent out my tv, dvd player, cable box







: (we have these in london anyway and only come here for a holiday. i've been seriously enjoying making our home more like a well-stocked cabin. i am also loving how much playing and reading goes on around here without movies







i would have sold them but i'm not sure if we'll be returning to live here full-time again at some point.) there's lots of room now and the girls promptly sat down in the space and drew pictures for an hour.









rabbit, i found that pretty challenging til my girls were older. i think i've posted before what i do, so the rest of you can skip this







what i do is have a morning routine and an evening routine written down (my computer calendar emails them to me each day) for myself and for the children. if i actually do them







my house runs really well. then i assign a room of the house to each week day, and the garden to the weekend, and i try to do something needed in those...a detailed clean, a project, or just deal with whatever has snowballed. then i have one weekly cleaning hour, where i dust, mop, wipe, vacuum, and do the garbage + recycling. i also have a day to do paperwork, but







i tend to ignore it. all in good time! i would say, keep it simple, and see if you can see a time when your girls are willing to let you get into something. mine are pretty self-sufficient much of the time, so i just make sure they've had a snack and get to it. or involve them if they want to participate somehow. if you had something like this happening, you could just apply something into it..maybe your kitchen day is the one when you start sourdough. association is good. some things i just assume i will do every day - yoga, laundry, etc...so that i can do a little reguarly. i've consistently been surprised how much i can accomplish when i give myself permission to begin!

*


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

nerdymom, a mama cloth link. You could probably use one layer of terrycloth in each, more for overnights. It really grinds through the sewing machine, though, so be careful. I wouldn't use the batting, but that's just me. It's not terribly absorbent. Flannel, though, feels yummy on the girly bits.









I say, go for it, find a pattern you like, and modify it so that you LOVE it.

Oh, and vermont. Keep a couple you like for costumes or for basics - blouses, skirts, dresses you can easily bring up-to-date by leaving the frills and shoulder pads out, etc, and freecycle/craigslist the rest. Or send them to me, I'll pick out what I want, and then I'LL freecycle/craigslist the rest.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Th Ladies,

I've been AWOL from this thread for a while, hadn't been feeling very crafty. DD is potty learning at night now and waking up to pee in the middle of the night and it's been leaving me very drained and mysteriously with back pain for the last 3 weeks or so.

But I've been cooking, mostly grain free and learning all kinds of new ideas.

Today I'm feeling the spark though







I'm going to the craft store to get some felt and supplies to make my dd felt play food for Xmas.

I don't have a specific day to do anything, to address pp. I just do it whenever it strikes my fancy or when I have time. I have to be _inspired_.

Been reading what you're all typing though! Or as dh says "I'm smelling what your cooking!", or even better "I'm smoking what your rolling!"







I'm in a very weird mood this morning


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi Traditional Homemakers!









I have not had a chance to read the whole thread yet, but I want to try and follow. I am transitioning from PT WOHM to FT SAHM/homesteaderish type, and I lack so many skills--specifically, anything involving needles (except livestock injections







). This is my last week of work in the office. I am







: and







over it.

I raise sheep and would love to learn how to make stuff from the wool. I also raise goats...in spring I hope to milk them, and I love the thought of our own goat milk soap, covered in our own felted wool. I also have bees and we'll harvest honey this weekend, and next weekend we're putting about 60 chickens in the freezer. We split a beef steer with friends, and that will be in the freezer this weekend, too. I pickle, but don't yet pressure can, and we have a couple of large gardens, and I have frozen chard, green beans, beets, peas, broccoli and zucchini.

I love the thrift store and we take a lot of hand-me-downs from family (and return/forward them when mine are done, so that their cousins can then wear them, and on and on until the clothes are worn out).

I plan to come back and read through the thread to find instructive resources and links. I also plan to check our local UW Extension for info and look at classes at the tech to learn how to sew, knit, etc.

So, nice to meet you, just wanted you to know I'm here reading along and learning from you.


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

Lately I feel like the only TH stuff I've been doing is all the cleaning. I haven't even been using my homemade cleaners. I just moved back in with my parents for the time being. I have a huge project list that I need to work on.

*knit Christmas stocking for new baby.
*more cloth diapers. I don't think I'll ever have enough.
*Mama cloth for PP and after
*Wardrobe for PP. I honestly don't have many clothes that fit when I'm not pregnant. I guess being pregnant for three years straight will
do that to you.

I love the idea of felt play food. My daughter just turned two, and recently discovered the wonders of her play kitchen. She plays with it all the time now, and even baby brother likes to help. Does anyone have any more links to more tutorials?


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gremco* 
Lately I feel like the only TH stuff I've been doing is all the cleaning. I haven't even been using my homemade cleaners. I just moved back in with my parents for the time being. I have a huge project list that I need to work on.

*knit Christmas stocking for new baby.
*more cloth diapers. I don't think I'll ever have enough.
*Mama cloth for PP and after
*Wardrobe for PP. I honestly don't have many clothes that fit when I'm not pregnant. I guess being pregnant for three years straight will
do that to you.

I love the idea of felt play food. My daughter just turned two, and recently discovered the wonders of her play kitchen. She plays with it all the time now, and even baby brother likes to help. Does anyone have any more links to more tutorials?


This lady on youtube has a few tutorials in video! (perfect for visual me)


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

1jooj, welcome, what a life! i would love to do all that, but it doesn't fit in with my life just yet. perhaps someday.

i'd love to learn to preserve food, i feel jealous when i hear about it too! and a bit intimidated. i need to figure out how to make it happen now.

i'm very excited, i've found a pattern on knitty i love for cabled wooly socks, i want to make myself several long, loose, thick pairs to wear around the house. i want something like this, but not *quite* so long. i'm going to start with this pattern, as i've never cabled before, nor made a successful pair of socks.









aeress, the costumes sound great! re the 80's patterns, i was only just looking at a family collection of these, and i can see a lot of things are just almost stylish now, but i haven't yet got the skills to know what i would adjust to bring it up to date. wrap dresses, kaftans..i'll be revisiting them









*


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 

Anyone make their own mama cloth? I just started my menses for the first time pp, and I'd like to try cloth. I have 100% cotton flannel, and terrycloth for stuffing (maybe too bulky except for nighttime?) or some 100% cotton quilt batting, would that work?

I made my own. Not the prettiest things to look at.







They are what I started teaching myself to sew on. But they work great. I used old flannel recieving blankets, worn out washcloths, and for a few overnight extra-heavy pads I used a water-proof crib pad that was in realy bad shape.
I like the ones that you stuff in an outside envelope stye cover.
There are a ton of paterns on the web. I just googled moma cloth and experimented on what I saw. I wish I had made the wings a little longer, but other than that they are great.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

My mom gave me a bunch of jeans that she doens't wear anymore. I don't think I'd ever wear them. mom jeans with tapered legs. I like the straight leg jeans, and midrise pants. I hate to throw them out. I'm wondering if they would make a good quilt. I've never attemted it before, but I can't throw them out, and their in great shape. I'm thinking a crib sized quilt for ds, I'd love to make a twin size quilt but I doubt I'll have enough material even with filler. I wonder if it would work.

Today is bread baking day for me. I usualy try to make 8-1lb loaves a week. I made up a HUGE batch of waffles this morning and we'll use them for breakfasts another morning this week.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
question for multitasking crafting/baking/sewing mamas ... seems like I never get to do what I want to do because I'm always making dinner, teaching or entertaining someone, doing laundry, or running errands ... do you set aside a "time" or a "day" to do your projects?
[...]
--janis (3 girls, 9, 5, 7 months)

Ideally, I like to have "days": baking, sewing, cleaning, laundry, errands. Buuut, I have a 9 month old. It's just not happening for me right now.







And by nighttime I am only up for something I can do in front of the computer (we are watching our way through Lost), like cutting out patterns, laying out a pattern, or knitting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
tra la laa! i spent the afternoon fitting one of my partner's shirts, i removed the sleeves, slit open the sides, and my mother showed me how to replicate the darts from a shirt-dress that i love.







soon i'll sew up the darts, and then she said she can help me fit the sleeves - i'm leaving the cuff but slipping it up to be three-quarter sleeves. i would love to put some tucks (gathers?) at the shoulder but i think that i'll try that with the next one. it fits long, like a tunic. lovely









[..]*

Oh, I wish you'd come over here and help me fit this tunic that is a DISASTER.







and the fabric is so pretty...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
nerdymom, a mama cloth link. You could probably use one layer of terrycloth in each, more for overnights. It really grinds through the sewing machine, though, so be careful. I wouldn't use the batting, but that's just me. It's not terribly absorbent. Flannel, though, feels yummy on the girly bits.








[...]

Well, I cut some out last night, so I guess I'll have to see what works. I have a really heavy flow and I'm afraid just flannel isn't going to be absorbent enough. Do you use a layer of PUL in yours?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
Hey Th Ladies,

I've been AWOL from this thread for a while, hadn't been feeling very crafty. DD is potty learning at night now and waking up to pee in the middle of the night and it's been leaving me very drained and mysteriously with back pain for the last 3 weeks or so.

But I've been cooking, mostly grain free and learning all kinds of new ideas.

Today I'm feeling the spark though







I'm going to the craft store to get some felt and supplies to make my dd felt play food for Xmas.

I don't have a specific day to do anything, to address pp. I just do it whenever it strikes my fancy or when I have time. I have to be _inspired_.

Been reading what you're all typing though! Or as dh says "I'm smelling what your cooking!", or even better "I'm smoking what your rolling!"







I'm in a very weird mood this morning









Good to hear from you again! Would you post pics of your felt food? I am collecting ideas for DS's Christmas.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
Hi Traditional Homemakers!









I have not had a chance to read the whole thread yet, but I want to try and follow. I am transitioning from PT WOHM to FT SAHM/homesteaderish type, and I lack so many skills--specifically, anything involving needles (except livestock injections







). This is my last week of work in the office. I am







: and







over it.

I raise sheep and would love to learn how to make stuff from the wool. I also raise goats...in spring I hope to milk them, and I love the thought of our own goat milk soap, covered in our own felted wool. I also have bees and we'll harvest honey this weekend, and next weekend we're putting about 60 chickens in the freezer. We split a beef steer with friends, and that will be in the freezer this weekend, too. I pickle, but don't yet pressure can, and we have a couple of large gardens, and I have frozen chard, green beans, beets, peas, broccoli and zucchini.

I love the thrift store and we take a lot of hand-me-downs from family (and return/forward them when mine are done, so that their cousins can then wear them, and on and on until the clothes are worn out).

I plan to come back and read through the thread to find instructive resources and links. I also plan to check our local UW Extension for info and look at classes at the tech to learn how to sew, knit, etc.

So, nice to meet you, just wanted you to know I'm here reading along and learning from you.









If you're looking for tutorials, especially knitting, YouTube is chock full of them! I just google the technique I want to learn and watch a couple videos. I learned increasing, decreasing, and how to use the magic loop that way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gremco* 
Lately I feel like the only TH stuff I've been doing is all the cleaning. I haven't even been using my homemade cleaners. I just moved back in with my parents for the time being. I have a huge project list that I need to work on.

*knit Christmas stocking for new baby.
*more cloth diapers. I don't think I'll ever have enough.
*Mama cloth for PP and after
*Wardrobe for PP. I honestly don't have many clothes that fit when I'm not pregnant. I guess being pregnant for three years straight will
do that to you.

I love the idea of felt play food. My daughter just turned two, and recently discovered the wonders of her play kitchen. She plays with it all the time now, and even baby brother likes to help. Does anyone have any more links to more tutorials?

Felt food, scroll up More felt food They aren't tutorials, but there are lots of pix for inspiration. And they look pretty easy to make.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommathea* 
I made my own. Not the prettiest things to look at.







They are what I started teaching myself to sew on. But they work great. I used old flannel recieving blankets, worn out washcloths, and for a few overnight extra-heavy pads I used a water-proof crib pad that was in realy bad shape.
I like the ones that you stuff in an outside envelope stye cover.
There are a ton of paterns on the web. I just googled moma cloth and experimented on what I saw. I wish I had made the wings a little longer, but other than that they are great.

Oh, I like the idea of stuffing them. They'd dry much much faster that way. hmmm...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommathea* 
My mom gave me a bunch of jeans that she doens't wear anymore. I don't think I'd ever wear them. mom jeans with tapered legs. I like the straight leg jeans, and midrise pants. I hate to throw them out. I'm wondering if they would make a good quilt. I've never attemted it before, but I can't throw them out, and their in great shape. I'm thinking a crib sized quilt for ds, I'd love to make a twin size quilt but I doubt I'll have enough material even with filler. I wonder if it would work.

Today is bread baking day for me. I usualy try to make 8-1lb loaves a week. I made up a HUGE batch of waffles this morning and we'll use them for breakfasts another morning this week.

The only thing about making a quilt out of denim is the thickness. A quilt is 3 layers, plus sewing all that denim together, you want to make sure your machine can handle all that. Some can, some can't. You can make kids jeans, a bag or a billion other things out of used jeans though.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
Well, I cut some out last night, so I guess I'll have to see what works. I have a really heavy flow and I'm afraid just flannel isn't going to be absorbent enough. Do you use a layer of PUL in yours?


I found that 2 pieces of flanel and 1 layer of washcloth(a pretty thick one - to thick for washing realy) Was fine for end of flow. But for The first couple of heavy days it was more like 2 wash cloth w/flanel as the outlayer top/bottom. I didn't want to use the waterproof layer but for the heavy days I needed something, and didn't want a huge bulk that all the layers made.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I didn't use PUL for mine, actually. It seems to be layered enough that as long as I don't leave it on for HOURS, I'm fine.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

oo, if i had that denim i would make a paneled skirts - two pieces in the front and two in the back. or you could cut them into strips and make a rug, i love denim with lots of other colours. or just find someone who likes mom-style jeans







on freecycle.

nerdy, i had a lot of help from my mother! also from my old shirt, very helpful to base it on something that fits.

today i knit all afternoon with a dear friend, my fingerless gloves are nearly done









*


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

OOH, good idea about the skirt! You can add flowery panels into it, too, or quilty panels like this.

I'm thinking about knitting dishcloths for people for the holidays. Any idea what kind of yarn to use?


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

you can use cotton, don't use wool, or you can use linen, i have one made out of a beautiful dark linen and it never smells or stains, gorgeous and simple! i'll be looking for that next. there are some great patterns online, too.









*


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Ohh,I like the skirt idea. Dd needs some skirts - she's on a skirt kick lately. I could use a pare of shorts she has now and doesn't like to use as a base for the waist. I'm not the greatest seamstress, but it looks dooable.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

or a wrap skirt might be even easier, if you base it on a skirt you or your little one already have, for shape. in fact i think i'll be raiding my partner's old jeans next







if you google jean skirts and click on images it should give you some great ideas









*


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

min are just a couple layers of flannel but i never was very heavy before the pregnancy. haven't needed them again yet. i used natural colored and after use did a quick wash in the sink with peroxide to bleach then washed with regular laundry. you can use a regular pad as a template.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

OK I have whipped up a few with some flannel scraps and old towels. They _are_ nice on the lady bits! I ended up using 2 layers of terrycloth (from old towels, medium thickness) and 3 layers of flannel in the center, plus the outsides are flannel. I know that sounds thick compared to what you other ladies use, but I seems to be working for me. I hope that some of you will chime in and tell me that after that first post-baby period you went back to normal. Because if it's going to be like this...ugh. Before J I rarely ever had cramps, and definitely never cramps bad enough to put my butt in bed for nearly a day!


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

my pads are all store-bought ... different brands. I prefer something with a staydry layer next to me (fleece or suedecloth) and pul backing. I also have some that are unbleached cotton and some flannel. I have a light flow, but those just feel too wet for me (sorry, tmi).

***
I sewed today, and I cooked 3 days in a row now! The flip side of that is we didn't go anywhere! haha. Made kidney beans & rice on Monday with a loaf of bread (I use bread machine) = granola bars yesterday (Alton Brown recipe) = and another loaf of bread today!

Last night, I cut off & hemmed a pair of pj-pants into pj-shorts for dd2. Today, I mended 2 pair of shorts for dh, and sewed a pair of pj-shorts for dd1. I made them from a pair of off-cast pj-pants of mine - it was my first attempt at making something new from something old - AND my first successful attempt at copying an existing something for the pattern! yay me! Next, I'm going to cut down a pair of man's boxers into pj-shorts for dd1.

Does anyone have any hints for how to repair a playsilk? It has a 4" L-shaped hole/tear in it, close to one side. I can't decide if it would be better to cut it down and hem up the entire length, or if I could just stitch a repair along the tear. It would be rather frankenstein-looking, if I repair the tear, but I would have to cut it down about 4", which seems like a lot to lose. thoughts?

--janis

(this thread is really motivating me, I hope I qualify to be here ...)


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

mmm, today i spent most of the day at the beach, hardly remembered to feed my family, and spent the rest of it reorganising and releasing a LOT of toys. we are lending them out, it seems to be working out really, really well. i'm feeling better and better. i want to live with so much less.

*


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

wow where has everyone been?







hope everyone is busy and productive!


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I started potty training my two year old yesterday. It is actually going pretty good. I need to start working on my craft projects for Christmas, but I'm procrastinating on that.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i started knitting my first toe-up cabled sock, after finishing the fingerless gloves, but my 3 year old got inspired to choose colours for her scarf, so i'm knitting that instead (it is easier!). i've made up a pattern of 2 knit 2 purl ribbing, with 2 rows of each colour, creamy white alternating with various shades of pink, very soft wool.







pretty. little girls at the park crowded round to watch me knit it up









*


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

sounds lovely ap, i love chunky ribs. i'm working on a hat that was for me but instead looks more like it will be for dd, too small, in some beautiful laceweight yarn i got from an alpaca farmer a few months back. i'm making it up as i go in a modified bramble stitch i call brambles-by-the-gate.

good luck with the potty training gremco!

well goodnight, i'm off to bake bread.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been busy making felt cupcakes, cookies, and strawberries as bday and xmas gifts.

I'm starting wrist warmers, crocheted, this week.

Crocheted a cupcake but looked more like a snowman









I grew some sprouts and put them in my smoothie but my mouth tasted like I ate a handful of garden soil for 3 hours,









That's what I've been up to


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I picked up some half gallon canning jars from the hardware store this afternoon! I'm planning on doing my yogurt in them - better than tons of pint jars running around my fridge and cluttering my selves








Ran around finding what we needed to put the tin roof on the chicken coop - right now there is just tar paper up.

I decided to make rice warmers with the jeans I was taking about earlier. I made them to look like hot water bottles. Super cute, and will be so very functional this winter when we keep the house cooler. We love throwing a hot rice warmer in the bed before we slip in for the night!

Also tilled up the garden where the green beans were, they are done, and am going to plant the second sowing of spinich in the rows next week. It is supposed to rain all week this comming week, so I will probably have to till the spot up again next week.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

We extracted honey from our bees yesterday, and the day before I canned my second round of pickles and froze about 6lbs of green beans. Today I'll be scrubbing floors and picking vegetables again...which may well mean more canning and freezing, depending on what's going on out there in the gardens.

I have several pounds of beeswax cappings that I am going to look into salve and lip balm recipes for. I have lemon verbena, and I am thinking some nice mixes with olive oil should be lovely.







: We're Muslim and don't celebrate Christmas, but I still have plenty of gift-giving to think about.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
We extracted honey from our bees yesterday, and the day before I canned my second round of pickles and froze about 6lbs of green beans. Today I'll be scrubbing floors and picking vegetables again...which may well mean more canning and freezing, depending on what's going on out there in the gardens.

I have several pounds of beeswax cappings that I am going to look into salve and lip balm recipes for. I have lemon verbena, and I am thinking some nice mixes with olive oil should be lovely.







: We're Muslim and don't celebrate Christmas, but I still have plenty of gift-giving to think about.










We don't celebrate Christmas either, but I always make gifts around that time because of all the great blog posts I see!

so today I found this awesome vintage homemaking books from the 60s. I can't believe how outdated it is! There are whole chapters on grooming, kitchen up keep and cleaning. It actually makes me sad that these things aren't taught anymore.

I have a quilt to finish before the fall (fast approaching here in CO). I was thinking of lining it with flannel. Do you all think this would be a good idea? I'm thinking of how it would hold up over the years.


----------



## meandk0610 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
We don't celebrate Christmas either, but I always make gifts around that time because of all the great blog posts I see!

so today I found this awesome vintage homemaking books from the 60s. I can't believe how outdated it is! There are whole chapters on grooming, kitchen up keep and cleaning. It actually makes me sad that these things aren't taught anymore.

I have a quilt to finish before the fall (fast approaching here in CO). I was thinking of lining it with flannel. Do you all think this would be a good idea? I'm thinking of how it would hold up over the years.

that book sounds interesting. what's the name? did you get it at the library, amazon, yard sale?


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

I found it at a thrift store. It's called Experiences in Homemaking by Pollard. The book seems to be written as a how to book for high school girls in the 60s. There is a section about how to do your nails and apply lipstick! Too cute.


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
I found it at a thrift store. It's called Experiences in Homemaking by Pollard. The book seems to be written as a how to book for high school girls in the 60s. There is a section about how to do your nails and apply lipstick! Too cute.

Hey, I could use something like that even now. I am clueless on how to apply make-up when I try to dress up. I love old homemaking books. I found an old 1960 McCall's sewing book that has a section on what you need for your wardrobe including a nice dress for visiting the department store. I love books like that!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

We don't do Christmas either (we're Jewish), but many of my family and friends do. I'm starting dishcloths for everyone. Got some cute Sugar n' Cream yarn and am knitting. Does anyone have a crochet pattern that's actually readable?? I keep seeing patterns that look like:

Quote:

R1: With White and the G hook, ch29. Sc in the 2nd ch from the hook. Sc in ea rem ch.

Rs2-4: Ch1, turn. Sc in ea sc.

R5: Ch1, turn. 9W, 3R, 4W, 3R, 9W.

R6: Ch1, turn. 8W, 5R, 2W, 5R, 8W.

R7: Ch1, turn. 8W, 12R, 8W.

R8: Ch1, turn. 7W, 14R, 7W.

R9: Ch1, turn. 6W, 16R, 6W.

R10: Ch1, turn. 6W, 16R, 6W.

R11: Ch1, turn. 5W, 18R, 5W.
.......... and my eyes glaze over because I'm really pretty ADD.









Just looking for something really simple. Using one color.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Leigh, my mom did several quilts with flannel backing, and they hold up well. One I think may have been heavy-duty flannel, as in work shirt. It's sort of a "TV-watching" quilt (about 4' x 5') and has been my all-purpose picnic quilt for several years now.







It was applied to a quilt with dense, thin wool batting.

9 more quarts of bread-and-butter pickles for the basement shelves. Tomorrow, nipping beans and maybe another round of dills.

I love those old books, too. I don't have any, but I do have my grandma's notebooks filled with old recipes (lots of Bohemian cabbage and pork recipes), newspaper clippings and notes.

Tomorrow is day one for me as a full-time SAHM since my dd was 2yo (she's 5). I am overwhelmed and don't know where to start. Everything is messy and everything is dirty. I guess anything is good. I'm looking forward to figuring out a routine for homemaking.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i would love to see recipes for salves using beeswax! i've been using coconut oil and shea butter. i love earl grey tea and just got some bergamot oil to make my own scented butter to rub into my hands, nails, skin, the ends of my hair.

i am so jealous of your pickles! preparing to camp/decluttering just now, so i haven't done anything in that direction.

i'd love to look at some vintage homemaking books, too. especially really, really old..

*


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
Anyone make their own mama cloth? I just started my menses for the first time pp, and I'd like to try cloth. I have 100% cotton flannel, and terrycloth for stuffing (maybe too bulky except for nighttime?) or some 100% cotton quilt batting, would that work?

I'm late seeing this, but I sew my own mama cloth.







:

I used to have a heavy flow (who knows what it will be like once it returns) and I like a waterproof layer. I use flannel, then hemp/cotton fleece, PUL, a poly fleece backer.

I know lots of mamas who go all flannel or flannel with a soaker like terry.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
question for multitasking crafting/baking/sewing mamas ... seems like I never get to do what I want to do because I'm always making dinner, teaching or entertaining someone, doing laundry, or running errands ... do you set aside a "time" or a "day" to do your projects?


We co-sleep with our two youngest kids so I don't do anything when they're in bed, either.

I tend to use my mornings for whatever projects need doing (or that I want to do). It tends to be somewhat seasonal.

Right now we're harvesting from the garden so that means I'm pretty much working in the garden or canning.

Earlier in the summer I did a lot of sewing.

In the winter it's usually either sewing or meat canning.

I get the kids fed in the morning and then I set to work on my project. I get lunch and then nurse the toddler down for her nap. I stay near her since she naps in the family bed. I use that time to read, do hand sewing, or computer stuff.

After naptime I might do some light housework or a small project.

Dinners are often quick meals- 30 minutes or less to prepare and cook. They just work better for our current lifestyle. Longer meals are relegated to weekend days when DH can assist as well.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
wow where has everyone been?







hope everyone is busy and productive!









Pretty much in the garden and in the kitchen here!

Our green bean crop was amazing this year. I canned up 26 quarts of regular green beans and 8 pints of dilly beans. I have a bunch more that I picked today that need to get canned up as well. I want to do more dilly beans, but am out of dill. Farmer's Market is on Wed. morning. I wonder if they'll keep well until then?

We also harvested some broccoli (third cutting), some peas (2nd harvest), some bell peppers, and some tomatoes (the first of the season) today.







:

I'm a bit afraid of the next month, though, because it looks like the tomato harvest will be amazing this year and my DS (who usually helps take care of his sisters when I can) is leaving next week for a three week stay with his bio dad. Please tell me I can still can and entertain/care for a nearly 5 y/o and a 16 month old toddler.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
i'd love to look at some vintage homemaking books, too. especially really, really old..


Have you looked at Project Gutenberg yet? I downloaded a lot of old homemaking books there.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a good product to usse for washing dishes by hand. We've finally run out of the Amway dish drops, which I do love, but before I buy more, I want to find out if there is something simpler/better that we could use?

It must be biodegradable and ok for use in an RV or off-the-grid. I was thinking about using Dr. Bronners, but I've gotten mixed reviews from the Green Living board so far.

I'm not inclined to buy a bunch of different products, or make something complicated









thanks!
--janis


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

i'm so jealous of all you moms that are harvesting huge crops right now!







we were so late this year because of my recovery that we're just starting to get some small beans now.
What are the recipes that you use to pickle and can your beans, if you don't mind sharing








I have an old cookbook from 1939 that's been passed from generation to generation. it has the oddest recipes (














ork cake anyone?) and measurments (a ten cent can of pineapple, bake in a moderate oven). everything that i've made out of it has been very good. i also have an equally old brochure from a baking soda company with good recipes, it talks about how you can use baking soda to clean and deoderize the new appliances you'll be buying once the war is over.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I just made my own deodorant and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!

That's my triumph for today.

Knitting still sucks, but I guess I can't be good at everything.


----------



## meandk0610 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I just made my own deodorant and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!

That's my triumph for today.

Knitting still sucks, but I guess I can't be good at everything.









recipe please! some of us remain stinky!


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes! Recipe! I made a salve/balm of wax cappings and honey, olive oil and herbs. Rubbed it on dd after her shower tonight.









I'm in the "stuffed vegetables" phase of the garden season, when that is nearly all I make. Stuffed zucchini, summer squash, peppers, eggplants. Anyone have a good recipe for pickled zucchini?







: I made an awesome chocolate zucchini cake. Added some powdered habanero pepper.







:

Tomorrow, dill pickles. Kari, I have a lot of loopers in my broccoli. What do you do for those, if anything? I hate how mad I get when I see cabbage moths.









I also pitched out one whole stall of sheep manure today, a job that is terrifically hard for me. But that belongs in another thread somewhere...


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

What's the best way to store onions? (we have tons coming out of the garden!) I am going to cut up a bunch and freeze for quickie meals but don't have tons of freezer space. Need to reserve it for fruit!









You could eat grated zucchini with sauce on top! (spaghetti, pesto,etc)


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Making salves with beeswax is so very simple. There are tons of recipes online. Basically the more wax you add the harder the salve. I love experimenting with salvemaking! So fun!

I suggest the book "Heavenly Bodies, Heavenly Hair" for some GREAT bodycare recipes! Seriously, this book is my go to book for creating salves, balms, lotions,etc.

ETA- this link for some wonderful salve recipes!
http://www.wildroots.com/salves.htm
You basically will use a tsp or two of beeswax per batch. You really must experiment to find what you like though. I especially love adding mango butter and other yummy ingredients into my salves!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
i would love to see recipes for salves using beeswax! i've been using coconut oil and shea butter. i love earl grey tea and just got some bergamot oil to make my own scented butter to rub into my hands, nails, skin, the ends of my hair.

i am so jealous of your pickles! preparing to camp/decluttering just now, so i haven't done anything in that direction.

i'd love to look at some vintage homemaking books, too. especially really, really old..

*


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

My deodorant recipe is soooooooooo easy.

Mix equal parts of cornstarch (I used potato starch so that it will be kosher for passover and I won't have to put it away







) and baking soda. Add your favorite scent - make sure there is either lavender or tea tree oil in your scent because of their antibacterial properties. Then, add enough coconut oil (the kind that's hard at room temperature) to create a thick, well-incorporated mixture.

It's more of a lotion, really - don't know if it was because of the potato starch, but it didn't turn out to be stick consistency, which I'm actually loving.

It lasted me all day without a single re-apply, which is AMAZING. I'm a sweaty, smelly gal!









I put mine in a little covered dish on the countertop. It smells so lovely. Not sure how long before it goes rancid (or if it will), so I'll let you know if anything weird happens to it.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll need to try that deo. I've used Burt's Bees in the past (and still got a little stinky







) and have been using reg deo again for work b/c I am a pit stain type.







But now I'm @ home and dh doesn't care. Besides, when I have heavy barn work to do, the only thing that won't stink is the pits, and that's just weird.







And the amount of waste in the packaging is crazy.

The Stony Mountain link is great--thanks!

I grow some herbs and dry them...now storage is my issue. Anyone have good ideas there? I have just been using ziplock bags, but I need to reduce the plastic usage around here. I already store so many veggies in plastic freezer bags. I'm thinking we might hit the local thrifts and look at more glass/ceramic containers.

I could eat grated zucchini...my dh and dcs, however...ugh. I think I am going to save up the current ones I have and stuff a giant dish of them for a party this week. Maybe stuff and freeze for Ramadan meals.

Oh, and onions--dig them up, knot together and hang them someplace relatively cool and dry. Their skins will dry out and they should keep. Thanks for the reminder. I need to put mine in the haymow today.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Glass jars are ideal for herb storage. You can just recycle your own or buy canning jars. (the thrift store will likely have tons and then you can just buy lids). If you want to get fancy amber ones are nice. I like www.sunburstbottle.com for all kinds of containers and things!









Stuffed zucchini sounds yum! I am going to have to look for a recipe now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
I'll need to try that deo. I've used Burt's Bees in the past (and still got a little stinky







) and have been using reg deo again for work b/c I am a pit stain type.







But now I'm @ home and dh doesn't care. Besides, when I have heavy barn work to do, the only thing that won't stink is the pits, and that's just weird.







And the amount of waste in the packaging is crazy.

The Stony Mountain link is great--thanks!

I grow some herbs and dry them...now storage is my issue. Anyone have good ideas there? I have just been using ziplock bags, but I need to reduce the plastic usage around here. I already store so many veggies in plastic freezer bags. I'm thinking we might hit the local thrifts and look at more glass/ceramic containers.

I could eat grated zucchini...my dh and dcs, however...ugh. I think I am going to save up the current ones I have and stuff a giant dish of them for a party this week. Maybe stuff and freeze for Ramadan meals.

Oh, and onions--dig them up, knot together and hang them someplace relatively cool and dry. Their skins will dry out and they should keep. Thanks for the reminder. I need to put mine in the haymow today.


----------



## HippyPhoenix (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope I am not to late to join in here. My name is Amanda, a SAHW to be. lol. I live with my fiance and our four cats. I love traditional homemaking, it really makes me feel like I am providing the best for my family.

I would love to improve my gardening skills and be able to can like some of you ladies do. Its inspiring.

Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

of course you can join in! welcome!

we're off to go camping,









*


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
We don't do Christmas either (we're Jewish), but many of my family and friends do. I'm starting dishcloths for everyone. Got some cute Sugar n' Cream yarn and am knitting. Does anyone have a crochet pattern that's actually readable?? I keep seeing patterns that look like:

.......... and my eyes glaze over because I'm really pretty ADD.









Just looking for something really simple. Using one color.

Would it help to "translate" it into words? ie: _R1: With White and the G hook, ch29. Sc in the 2nd ch from the hook. Sc in ea rem ch._ becomes *Row 1: with white and the G hook, Chain Stitch 29. Single Crochet Stitch in the second Chain Stitch from the end of the hook. Single Crochet Stitch in each remaining Chain Stitch.* I find that while the patterns LOOK overwhelming, once I go through and translate the first line (just go line by line, read it, translate it, then do it. Then proceed to the next line.) and actually DO it, I feel a lot more assured.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KariM* 
I'm late seeing this, but I sew my own mama cloth.







:

I used to have a heavy flow (who knows what it will be like once it returns) and I like a waterproof layer. I use flannel, then hemp/cotton fleece, PUL, a poly fleece backer.

I know lots of mamas who go all flannel or flannel with a soaker like terry.

Thanks for the info. I made a couple up that worked really nicely, I just need to make the wings bigger. Ah, and flannel is sooo nice on the lady bits. Why oh why didn't I do that sooner?!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *HippyPhoenix* 
I hope I am not to late to join in here. My name is Amanda, a SAHW to be. lol. I live with my fiance and our four cats. I love traditional homemaking, it really makes me feel like I am providing the best for my family.

I would love to improve my gardening skills and be able to can like some of you ladies do. Its inspiring.

Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all.

welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
of course you can join in! welcome!

we're off to go camping,









*

Oh, have fun! Your vacation sounds so relaxing, so nice!

To others I didn't reply to,







ave

I am plodding along here. My house is a disaster.







I spend most of my day...I don't know really! Pulled this way and that. In my spare moments I am sewing myself some trousers. This is my first successful attempt at making something more complicated than a skirt for myself.







I am using a wide-leg trouser pattern, and using a pinstriped denim, so this week for the first time I will have learned to: match one-way designs on fabric, make a dart, shorten a zipper and create a fly, sew a buttonhole, make adjustments to make a standard pattern fit my big hips and smaller waist, and how to keep a baby from dumping the scrap basket on the floor (you don't, you just roll with it and try to finish pressing that seam before he discovers he can climb the ironing board).







Sadly I am halfway through putting the waist together and it is a pain in the patoot that I have had to tear out several seams on.







: After this I am going to make something nice and easy like Jacks overalls. Okay, enough sewing rambling for tonight.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I made 4 loaves of bread yesterday along with a double batch of hot dog buns. I need to make yogurt today, get a couple gallons of fermeted pickles going. And finish going through the kids school stuff. We start 1st grade and K5 homeschool the first week of Sept.

I need to get some more sewing done. I have 2 more rice warmers to finish.

I'm thinking of doing a Make A Mix christmas for the extended family. Things like cocoa, buiscuits, pancakes, maby some seasoned nuts ect....
Does anyone have the Make-A-Mix books. Somone told me to get them on Amazon. I'm off to look there today.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

How is everyone making rice warmers? Is it pretty much just a tube or pillow filled with rice? Anything special you have to do?

It's warm now but it's nice to think about a nice bed warmer when those chilly winter months hit!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I have made loads of rice pillows. You can add herbs and a little essential oil. I like the dream pillow blend from www.mounatinroseherbs.com with a little lavender essential oil and if you can afford it a couple of drops of rose absolute is simply divine!

I know some don't like them but I am looking forward to my electric blanket this winter! Well I need to get a new one but they are SO cozy! I just let it heat up then turn it off, so I won't sleep with it on all night..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
How is everyone making rice warmers? Is it pretty much just a tube or pillow filled with rice? Anything special you have to do?

It's warm now but it's nice to think about a nice bed warmer when those chilly winter months hit!


----------



## HippyPhoenix (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
How is everyone making rice warmers? Is it pretty much just a tube or pillow filled with rice? Anything special you have to do?

It's warm now but it's nice to think about a nice bed warmer when those chilly winter months hit!

My SIL is pregnant so I am making her one of these as well. I just sew a tube/pillow shape filled with rice and herbs/essential oils. She can warm it up at her leisure.

Thanks for the welcomes everyone! I was searching traditional homemaking skills when I wandered across this board and joined purely for this thread. lol I have already found a few others that I love as well though. What a great board.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
Kari, I have a lot of loopers in my broccoli. What do you do for those, if anything? I hate how mad I get when I see cabbage moths.










We don't seem to have a big problem with them. A few holes in the leaves here and there, but not enough of an issue to hamper the plants.

I guess our approach is sort of a live and let live one?


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1jooj* 
I grow some herbs and dry them...now storage is my issue. Anyone have good ideas there? I have just been using ziplock bags, but I need to reduce the plastic usage around here. I already store so many veggies in plastic freezer bags. I'm thinking we might hit the local thrifts and look at more glass/ceramic containers.


We use a lot of ziplocs for storage, but when I can I'm trying to use glass jars. I found that the glass peanut butter jars work well. I've also used canning jars with the white plastic lids instead of the metal lids and rings.

We're glass jar hoarders, though.







About three times each year I have to sort through my jars and let some go to the recycling bin.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

We had a canning day here today. Walked to the farmer's market to pick up some dill and garlic (and bought onions and carrots too) and then after the baby girl's nap I canned up 8 pints of dilly beans.

I can't believe the green bean harvest this year. I've put up 26 quarts of regular green beans and 16 pints of dilly beans now so far. We've eaten a fair amount also and there are more out there to pick yet!


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
How is everyone making rice warmers? Is it pretty much just a tube or pillow filled with rice? Anything special you have to do?

It's warm now but it's nice to think about a nice bed warmer when those chilly winter months hit!


I've gone as simple of taking a long guy's sock - think tube sock filled it with rice and tied off the top. You can make it tube or pillow shaped with material.
I just recently found a template for a hotwater bottle shaped rice warmer. I just typed 'repurposing jeans' on tipnut.com
You trace the template, cut out, sew up the outside, turn right side up.
Sew a line straight up from the bottom tip to where the neck part starts. Then fill each side with some rice, sew a 'pocket' then fill the next layer with more rice, sew that into a pocket, then fill 1 more time with rice and sew off at the neck. you want a 'six pac' of rice. I like using flanel or recycled jeans. and a combo of both.

I love putting lavender oils in my socks.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KariM* 
We don't seem to have a big problem with them. A few holes in the leaves here and there, but not enough of an issue to hamper the plants.

I guess our approach is sort of a live and let live one?









we have had good luck with a mixture of borax, dish soap and water. borax kills just about any bug pests and the dish soap helps it stick to the bug.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

wow, what a harvest!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KariM* 
We had a canning day here today. Walked to the farmer's market to pick up some dill and garlic (and bought onions and carrots too) and then after the baby girl's nap I canned up 8 pints of dilly beans.

I can't believe the green bean harvest this year. I've put up 26 quarts of regular green beans and 16 pints of dilly beans now so far. We've eaten a fair amount also and there are more out there to pick yet!


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Today we picked yet more green beans. Have about three more gallons picked and an 8' x 4' bed still to pick.

This has been an absolutely amazing green bean year here. They must like the cold temps.

What else have we been up to....

I organized some fabric today. I still need to pick up another plastic tote box, though.

I serged the edges of two dishcloths to give them a bit longer life.

The baby girl has been teething and we're all operating on very little sleep, so it's pretty much just maintaining the status quo sort of operations.


----------



## HippyPhoenix (Aug 19, 2009)

Today was super productive on my end. You ladies have inspired me so much, I started my Christmas projects and made some pickled carrots. They smell so good I have to fight not to eat them all right now! lol







:


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KariM* 
We don't seem to have a big problem with them. A few holes in the leaves here and there, but not enough of an issue to hamper the plants.

I guess our approach is sort of a live and let live one?









Loopers utterly destroyed my broccoli and have severely damaged my rutabagas. This was my first year doing a big garden on my own, the broccoli and rutabagas were an experiment to see if they were worth it.

Experiment results: Nope! Next year I'll do more green beans and tomatoes instead.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Ugh, yeah. Broccoli was a miserable failure here.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

My broccoli is productive enough that we share (weather has been so cool!), but I am annoyed at picking them all out.







: I think I'll try the soap and borax.









I am a day behind in picking again. Dh and I slaughtered chickens all day yesterday, since today is the first of Ramadan. We didn't want to be killing today. So today I will do groceries, clean the house (maybe catch up?!), one load of laundry (it's been raining) and cook a pot of traditional Moroccan Ramadan soup.







:

I am also now totally out of room in the freezers. We have half a beef, about 60 chickens, and a lot of vegetables in there. I really don't want to can vegetables (I don't like them) but maybe I can do some cooked soups/sauces. Time to research...


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Lurker here. I've been enjoying reading all these posts!

My only 'traditional' skill I've used is make some soap for the first time. I made a pure lard batch and a pure olive oil batch. The only issue was hunting down some lye, but otherwise, the whole process was simple. Much more intimidating to read about than do. I'm waiting for Sept. 2 though before I can use them. They need to fully cure. So I won't know how I like them until then!

I've also been researching apron patterns online. It's sooooo hard to find a good, usable pattern. I want a full covering apron that still looks cute! Seriously, if there's something that will stain clothing anywhere near me, it WILL get on me. With ds, it's just gotten worse, lol. I think I might just have to resort to making my own pattern, argh.

As an aside, have any of you watched any of the PBS specials, like Colonial House, 1940s House, etc? I LOVE them, and seeing people actually doing real, traditional homemaking is nice. I've also picked up some hints from them! In Colonial House, I got some tips for cooking over an open flame, should I ever need to. Oh, and that indoor plumbing is awesome.









Ami


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I've had good luck with Simplicity's vintage apron patterns. They were super easy to make and I was able to use left over fabric and trims to make them. Of course I always tend to buy more fabric than I need for projects, so I always have a lot left over.

I LOVE Frontier House. It is my favorite. I caught a show called Surviving the Iron Age which was very fascinating to me.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Hippyphoenix- pickled carrots sounds sooo good. i am going to find a recipe and try them as I have at least 10lbs of carrots to eat up and more in the ground! I will likely freeze a bag or two of "coins".

Our CSA fruit share started this week! We are making apple and peach pies tomorrow~Lattice style!
http://elise.com/recipes/archives/00..._pie_crust.php


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

mostly more decluttering for me, around here. i'd like to get down to a sort of traditional simplicity at home in terms of how much *stuff* we have. i came across some fabrics as i was decluttering, one was a large piece of undyed linen with a white pinstripe, really lovely, i am thinking about a dress for myself to live in through autumn. there's a slight autumn edge about the evenings here now, i haven't had nearly enough summer in advance of it, sadly







but i do love autumnal activity. i'm jealous of all the harvesting! though its true today we picked all of the plums, as there are bears around now and last year a young one damaged our tree.

my cable socks will be ready just in time for chilly days, i think







i really love working the cabling. if these socks fit i will be knitting more and more









*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I love the crispness of that autumnal edge, but it makes me a touch sad. Time moves so fast, I feel like the years just speed by me.

Oh and I can't WAIT to dig in and declutter! I feel like I am going crazy around here just trying to keep up with the basic housekeeping! My sister came over tonight and we made 10 quarts and 6 pints of dill pickles (I'll take most of them to her house, since I think I am pretty well stocked for pickles) tonight. Earlier, I picked vegetables and made a cottage pie for our evening meal. Ds said it was one of the best foods he ever tasted.







(He'd been fasting all day, so I'm sure it was satisfying.) We followed that with chocolate zucchini cake from yesterday's zucchini-baking binge.

Sister brought 4 bags of hand-me-downs for dd, so I now have to sort through her closet and set her up with "good" clothes and "barn/play" clothes, and then do the same with ds's things in his room. Then finish clearing out their "old" things and pass them on to the next cousin. It's a good system. Saves us hundreds of $$.

And my day-to-day challenge is to cook straight from the garden. I am now making up ideas for things I can cook and can...I did an eggplant thing yesterday and will probably do another tomorrow. The tomatoes should be starting in a couple more days, and sister brought me her colander, and I found jars at St. Vinnie's for cheap money. I am ready. And I had her help me pick beans...and then sent the beans home with her. She has a large family, so she was OK with my sending a gallon pail of beans and a few zucchinis.









Sister also tried some of the beeswax balm and she was pretty thrilled. She took some home to use on her cracked heel and her dd's eczema, so we'll wait to hear how it performs.







My mom sent me some small jam jars...now I just need to get some more oils--olive, coconut, sweet almond, jojoba, avocado, whatever I can find. Also need to harvest and dry more herbs. Wish I had grown lavender, and wish the rosemary had not been killed by dh and his crazy hot manure.







:

Did I mention that the bees made mint honey? It's wonderful. I think I can sell about half of it, and that should pay for the bee upkeep I need to do over winter


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

wow, does that sound like heaven! i've decided to start reading more about urban homesteading, and see what i can do in london, england, though i'd love to be in the countryside, i'm not sure if it will ever happen. my garden is too small for chickens, i hope someday to have a bigger one. bees! would be wonderful - we're starting with little mason bee houses for now, to help our garden. i want to learn to can, quilt, i want to develop my sewing skills, i want to learn to spin, ferment foods, and grow my garden really well in the next year. i want to learn to bake sourdough with a long slow rise, i want to continue cooking as much as possible from scratch. i hope to find a better source for cream and start making our own butter again, possibly get hold of raw milk as well. i am bringing back our little loom and i hope to find access to a large one someday; i've begun slicing up a large tablecloth for its beautiful stripes and discarding the ugly ones, i'm going to look for more, to make us a cosy rug to play on in winter. if i could one day have chickens, even goats, i may be alright in the city. my compost should be ready to dig out and start again when we return, that's very exciting. i'm looking into homemade fertilisers. i hope to learn how to make soap this winter, and i want to find a butcher who is willing to wrap everything in paper for me, hopefully i can find a weekly routine to include shopping there so i needn't try to buy (and find a place to put!) a freezer. a wall of jars of food is a dream of mine. my children homeschool, and have spent the last month here in canada without media except for video chatting with daddy back in england, and i love how much they are reading, playing, being outside. i know that rainy london winters are harder, but they are older now and i hope to scale things back to movie nights and the odd show while i am cooking dinner. i'd love to engage them in all the things i want to do. i've been reading about sewing and quilting, and i'm preparing to embroider some napkins. i've chosen a number of books to take back to london, some beautiful old books, and i'd like to read aloud whenever we have rainy days at home. i hope that this will balance the intensity of the city, and being far away from family and friends. perhaps next summer we can eat out of our garden, and perhaps even this winter we can turn down the thermostat, enjoy the heat from baking things, and cosy up under handmade quilts and throws. i noticed a huge difference in myself, here in canada, where i still have a number of small appliances that i don't have in london (nor do i have room in my wonderful but tiny kitchen)...i am not interested in using them. i love a wooden spoon and appreciate the glass lemon juicer, but i stopped eating foods that required much more. i'd love to know more about how people made things without electricity.

all of this, while living with techno-boy







in urbanity









speaking of which, i have a choice, i could get a treadle sewing machine, or an electric one. want to persuade me either way?

anyone else trying to live a little bit in the olden days, though surrounded by technology, in the city?

*


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Ahhh, finaly got the fence up around the garden, and the fall spinich planted. I planted 4 small envelopes of it (well realy 3 1/2, ds spilled some of it on the ground while helping) I'm hoping to freeze a bunch for winter. I've never had canned spinich so I may try a few pints just to see if we like it.

Now that the baby is sleeping in the boys room I want to declutter and take all the kids stuff out of the Master bedroom and make it an adults room again.







I can't wait to be able to go in there without stacks of diapers, diaper changing toys, blankies ect. And Change the room around to suit us instead of all the stuff we had to have in there for baby.

I think I've finaly gotten enought jalepeno peppers collected to make some jam! I realy want to make relish with it also, but the plants are starting to slow down, maby they will get a second wind and start producing faster again.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

artparent, we're currently living in Lancaster City. The main reason we're moving is that the city won't let us have chickens but Conestoga will.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTA Mom* 
As an aside, have any of you watched any of the PBS specials, like Colonial House, 1940s House, etc? I LOVE them, and seeing people actually doing real, traditional homemaking is nice. I've also picked up some hints from them! In Colonial House, I got some tips for cooking over an open flame, should I ever need to. Oh, and that indoor plumbing is awesome.









Ami

We're big fans of the shows and request them regularly from the library!









The 1940s house is one that I can watch over and over again.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
speaking of which, i have a choice, i could get a treadle sewing machine, or an electric one. want to persuade me either way?

anyone else trying to live a little bit in the olden days, though surrounded by technology, in the city?


I'm no help on the sewing machine as I have a treadle, two electric machines, and a serger.









We're attempting urban homesteading. Our city is only about 50,000 ppl, but we have a tiny little lot.

We grow a big garden, preserve the produce, buy more produce from local farmers and then preserve that. We buy meat (hog, steer, chickens, turkeys) from local farmers and can and freeze the meat. Dh helps one of the farmer with the chickens and turkeys.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

On Monday I finished canning up the last of the green beans. Final tally on green beans -

33 quarts regular green beans canned
16 pints dilly beans canned
2 gallons of fresh green beans gifted to friends
countless numbers eaten fresh!

On Tuesday I canned up 10 pints of pickled peppers (combo of banana peppers and chili peppers). DH and DS enjoy eating them on sandwiches.

I was hoping to can up some bread and butter style pickles today but it's looking like it might be a project for another day.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

KariM, that is a LOT of beans!







: I froze all mine, ate a couple gallons fresh and gave away a few gallons, too.







: Love gifting produce.

I haven't counted the pickles, but it looks like I'll be pickling again either tonight or tomorrow. I'm tired, might just finish picking, set up another batch of herbs in the dryer and take a nap so I can pickle into the night. More bread and butters and a batch of peppers.









I have picked exactly 4 ripe tomatoes aside from the cherry types.







: And I have a big basket of the cherry types that I think I am just going to wash, bag and freeze. They are nice to just pop in meat and vegetables stews through winter, and now as I pull meat out of the freezers, I gain a little space.









*sigh* On to the other garden...


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Today I am making more refrigerator pickles, dilly beans and salsa.







:







:
Then, I am tackling to paperwork that has taken over my kitchen.

I have one more week to get my house in order before the school starts up and I have more cooking and organizing to do.

I am ready for a nap.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

We just got back from a very refreshing beach vacation, and I'm ready to tackle the world! I'm finally getting to putting the velcro on the newborn diapers I've had sewn up for months. I still need at least another dozen or two before this baby comes, and velcro is so tedius! I also made and canned 4 pints of chicken broth from bones I'd had waiting in the freezer for several months. Now I feel like I can roast another chicken without filling up the freezer with more random bones. After a vacation of eating like crap and drinking way too much soda I'm trying to get my whole foods kitchen back on track. Pot roast for dinner tonight, and I need to start more yogurt and re-boot my kombucha from the week we were gone. I've also been seriously nesting, and burned through the vacation laundry in record time, and have been staying on top of the dishes and the family room (aka toy room) pretty well. It feels good to be well rested and productive.


----------



## natural_mama89 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Remember this thread?

Traditional Homemaking Skills

I loved it so much I was wondering if it would at all be possible to have a monthly tribe? That way maybe we could even set goals and all that. Pretty please?









I would love to start off by of course introducing ourselves and also maybe answering a few questions....
*
Why does traditional homemaking speak to you?

What traditional homemaking skills are you looking to learn or improve on currently?

How do you find joy in traditional homemaking?*

I'd like to join you! Subbing

Traditional homemaking speaks to me because it feels good to put love into the things I do for my family, it saves money, and I enjoy it.

I find joy in the really simple things like sewing children's clothes from scraps and hanging the cloth dipes on the line to dry. I love seeing how little I can depend on commercial items.

Skills:
Sewing and mending, crocheting, scratch cooking and baking, line-drying, gardening (total noob, but going well)... I'll let you know if I think of something else. Haven't read many replies.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

I just found this thread and am so excited to join! I'm going back to read up and will post back about myself and mine when I get a few minutes away from canning watermelon rind!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

welcome, new folks! we are having a busy summer!

i've just ordered 50lbs of roma tomatoes, grade 2, for canning, which i never have done before. do you think i should order more? the price for organic was amazing...or shall i start with that and see? it is a bit crazy to can things as i don't live in this country most of the time...but i may bring a few with me, and it would be lovely to eat the food when we're here. i'd like to learn, mostly!

my tall little girl wants to pick more blackberries and make jam, though i'm hoping to do this with very little sugar as we can't tolerate it. we've been watching videos and reading at small measures. and a few other places.

my cable socks are coming along beautifully, i've stopped before the gusset on one and started the other, as i forget what i've done and end up with two different looking pieces







i finally bought some linen yard, it wasn't cheap but it is really good. i may even use it on our tiny loom, actually, it would be a pleasure to weave with as well! i'm not sure if i will like knitting with it, it is quite stiff. i bought some very thick (well, worsted) handpainted yarn for knitting up some very warm house socks.







my tall one has been weaving an old project, and i'm considering whether to weave using the ball of fabric i am making in strips for a rug, on our tiny loom, and sew together the woven lengths, or to look for a loom i can visit in london, or to just knit it!









thinking about working on someone's loom makes me also want to get access to a pottery studio. i'm so happy to have a nearly 4 year old who is becoming interested in all of this stuff, soon we can do so much more!









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

kari, your urban homestead sounds very inspiring.

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

is it a good time of year for pickling cucumbers now? should i get out to a farmer's market? i'm hoping to make some. also, can i use sea salt to pickle with? or does it have to be some other type? i'd like something healthy









*


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gremco* 
I've had good luck with Simplicity's vintage apron patterns. They were super easy to make and I was able to use left over fabric and trims to make them. Of course I always tend to buy more fabric than I need for projects, so I always have a lot left over.

I LOVE Frontier House. It is my favorite. I caught a show called Surviving the Iron Age which was very fascinating to me.

Currently working my way through Frontier House. Makes me want to move to Montana.









Thanks for the pattern tip. I've looked and they are pretty pricy. I think I'm going to make one from this free pattern:
http://www.mommyblessings.com/2009/0...-tutorial.html

I'm going to have to use my own measurements and widen the top to make it more covering, but that shouldn't be a problem.

Oh, and KariM and 1jooj--I want to be you guys when I grow up! One day I will have my own house so I can have huge gardens & everything.









Ami


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

artparent, if you want to make pickles, don't delay. Mine seem to be winding down now, and I am in WI, so now's the time.







On the tomatoes, if you're not going to be around much, I'd probably start with the 50 lbs and see how it goes. I use pickling salt, which is pure salt. I bet you could probably use sea salt, but I wonder about discoloration.

I'm starting to wonder if I am going to have to buy tomatoes.







: Total non-cherry tomatoes that have ripened: 8. I am eating 3 of them tonight when I break my fast, along with some cukes, lemon juice, mint and dill.

I am running a variety box to a widowed woman in my worship community this afternoon. A little of everything, just to share the goodness. Well, a lot of zucchini...







I'm adding a frozen chicken and a jar of honey, too. Hope it brightens her day a little.

JTA Mom, thanks for the







. I have to admit, after two weeks solid of trying to catch up with everything, the gardens are making me tired. We just had a farm kid plow up another patch adjacent to our second garden, and about 3x the size...to plant next year.







: Looks like we're doing a roadside stand next year, I guess. 2010 is the year I become a real farmer. Wish me luck...

We successfully decluttered ds's room today. It took about 3 hours total and resulted in one trash bag. The time-consuming part was sorting k'nex from legos...and big k'nex from little k'nex...and then going through all the clothes and making sure he has clothes that fit and are not shredded for school, which starts Tuesday. I am so glad we got through it.

Yesterday I finished the chicken coop. Tuesday, I will have to pick up chick feed and shavings and get it ready for the baby girls, who will be coming anytime between Wednesday and Friday. I cleaned up the bee room in the hayloft, too. They are hard at work putting up honey and pollen. I feel like kindred spirits. I also shipped 4 ewes this week, girls who were just too hard for me to handle. I am only keeping the most easy-going, gentle animals for the long term.

And tomorrow is the last day of summer vacation, so I am going to take the kids to do something fun. Not sure what yet, but something cheap that won't take too much energy. Ideas? Needs to be kinda special.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Today I making art smocks out of dh's old work shirts.







Nice and easy, no sew project.

Decluttering is coming along. I am going through our fall/winter items to see what will fit, what can be put away and what to pass on to the next child.

I knitted my 85 yr old Grandmother a tissue holder for her purse and she loved it. Everyone was rather impressed that I didn't use a pattern to make it. *laughs* If I get time, i am going to look for a few patterns- maybe a jumper for my 5 yr old.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

: This is how I feel.







: Seriously.

I spent all day cleaning and decluttering yesterday, and had some serious moments--as in finding mold on the wall in a closet under a PILE of winter outerwear dh had stuffed in a corner, being overwhelmed with all the JUNK he insists we keep but don't need (stupid gold-plated flatware we got as a gift and will never, ever use







), and just being grossed out by the accumulated dirt. But I got most of it cleaned. I washed all those snowpants and coats and hung two rugs outside for yesterday and today, and I scrubbed out all the dust and dirt.

I bleached the mold, scrubbed the floors, cleaned behind and under furniture. I rearranged the kids' rooms. I sorted clothes and handed over the hand-me-downs.

My house is nearly clean.







: I say nearly because I didn't bother with the kitchen or bathrooms yet. I have company coming to break fast Friday evening and dh comes home today, so there's little point in cleaning those ahead of time. But I am now on track to have a couple of relatively relaxing days before the work of cooking for the crowds Friday and Saturday.

Today is the first day of school, and I realize I need to figure out a strategy for lunch boxes. Today, they are getting a whole-wheat butterbread, string cheese, cherry tomatoes, and a couple slices of summer sausage. Ds gets a couple medjool dates and dd gets an apple. A handful of pretzels for snack. It just gets so boring so fast, and my kids don't like any of the fussier, frou-frou lunch ideas. And I am not used to grocery shopping for lunch boxes. But hot lunch is totally, completely, forever out of the question.









Whatcha ladies working on today? I'll be taking kids in for their first day of school, dropping off a trash bag of clothing at a thrift store, going to the feed store, gardening, loading the dehydrator again, and cooking a big batch of soup. Have to do all the away-from-home stuff before I do barn chores because my buck is smelly. It's mating season. Blech. I can't go near him without getting stinky.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

good work! decluttering is the way to peace









aeress, any trick to those smocks? are you modifying them at all? i used to just wear my mother's old shirts, backwards...i should bring a couple of shirts for this









we're being supersocial (squeezing it all in before we leave) so not so much time for..much! however i now have a drop spindle, and i'm hoping to learn to use it. i have tomatoes arriving today and mamas who know/want to learn how to can arriving thursday







:

i've been trolling websites for fabric for quilting + sewing.

*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
is it a good time of year for pickling cucumbers now? should i get out to a farmer's market? i'm hoping to make some. also, can i use sea salt to pickle with? or does it have to be some other type? i'd like something healthy









*

its a perfect time..at least where we are.

i made pickles about a week ago and they turned out really well. i used coarse sea salt (unrefined, grey) as well as apple cider vinegar rather than white and they taste amazing. i can share the recipe if you want.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

hi fern








that sounds amazing, yes please the recipe!









*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

what i plan to do with my girls this week: sourdough!
then i'm going to follow this recipe:
no knead bread

anyone ferment vegetables in whey? are they yummy?

oo, getting close to ordering fabric







:

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks, artparent! I am going to find a jar and go for the sourdough!







If I can keep kombucha, surely I can manage sourdough, right?

A friend of mine did cukes in whey. She didn't like them, but she doesn't like pickles, either. Another friend did fermented mixed pickles. They weren't sour enough to suit my taste...I suppose they probably could have just cured longer and I'd have liked them. I might give that a try now with green tomatoes, peppers and eggplants as the garden winds down...

Dh is home for the next whole month!







: We have the second half of Ramadan to enjoy as a family, then the Eid season, and then he will be gone too long again.







So I need to to my best to make the home wonderful while he's here.

I never really addressed the "why" part of traditional homemaking...but to me, the whole point of living as a family is sharing a home, and for me, homemaking is just part of that. We share as many meals as we can, gathered at the table. We try to make a space that is designated as our private family nation, our refuge from the outside. When we invite people into it, it's clear to them that this is the inside of our tribal area, and they are welcome to participate in our home. My dh is straight from a 3rd-world "old country," so mending and making do are totally normal to him. He struggles against the new-immigrant desire to have the appearance of "making it," with the new, clean jeans, leased car, etc. That can be tough under certain circumstances, but we so prefer the life we're living.

I am looking forward to spending a lot of time with my mom this fall and winter, from canning tomatoes (and maybe salsa and sauces, we'll see) to sewing (she makes the most beautiful quilts). I also have friends who knit, and I really want to learn. Eventually I want to be able to take my own fleeces and make wonderful things from them. I'd love to make special items from my most beloved sheep. I have a gorgeous handmade shawl from my dhs' grandmother, handspun and herb-dyed wool. It is amazing.







She made it free of modern technology, probably while tent-caravaning (they're nomads). I must learn this skill.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
what i plan to do with my girls this week: sourdough!
then i'm going to follow this recipe:
no knead bread

anyone ferment vegetables in whey? are they yummy?

oo, getting close to ordering fabric







:

*

the no knead bread is amazing! we make it often. my suggestion, since its already a kind of sourdough, is just adding some whey or yogurt to the mix, and it adds more sour flavour. yum. best bread ever. i make it with a mixture of spelt, kamut and other wheat free flours. it always turns out perfect.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
hi fern








that sounds amazing, yes please the recipe!









*

allo!









*basic frecipe:

Ingredients
8 pounds 3 to 4 inch long pickling cucumbers
4 cups white vinegar (i use raw organic cider vinegar)
12 cups water (hard water is best..helps them be crunchy)
2/3 cup pickling salt (i use coarse grey sea salt)
16 cloves garlic, peeled and halved (as fresh & organic as posssible)
8 sprigs fresh dill weed
8 heads fresh dill weed*

my method is to wash jars then oven sterilize them, bring brine to almost a boil, then lower heat so it stays there, put garlic & dill in the bottom, fill with pickle cukes, and fill up with hot brine (jar is hot as well) put on lid (which has been boiled and is still hot) and don't close too tightly..this allows any air to release. i don't do a hot bath after. wait 3 months for best results, but we opened a jar a few days later and they are already amazing.

eta: i did 25 lbs of cucumbers..so did this recipe x 3.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

thank you SO much fern. i'll try that with the sourdough, i'll be making it wheat free as well, so great to know







:

i cannot wait to try the pickles









i have ordered fabric, let's hope 15 yards of the stuff fits in my suitcases







i cannot wait to see it. i used harts fabrics and superbuzzy. very exciting!

i cut out the nightgown from a shirt for my little one and started modifying a nightgown for my tall one, they are both eyelety white fabric, very romantic, though the little one declared NO RUFFLES. i think she'll come around and i can use ruffles to lengthen it next year. i'm going to take off most of the buttons from the shirt and just sew it closed, except right at the top..the buttons are at the back and there was a convenient seam that was originally along the shoulderblades of the back of the shirt, and is now and empire line for the front









i decided to leave sourdough culturing/bread baking until we get back to england, as i don't want to take the culture through the radiation on the airplane







we are also mad busy here!

it seems like our floors MAY yet be refinished (in england) so we're waiting on those dates before we decide when to come home. my poor dear partner won't have seen our girls in two months, thank goodness for video chat! i want those floors pretty. i hope, i hope!

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

also the 'widdershins' pattern for cabled toe-up socks from knitty.com is knitting up SO beautifully, i'm getting requests for presents







we'll see how fast i can make them!

*


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

ah, me again. canning mamas, i wonder if these canning jars are safe to use? any experience?

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I've only used lids and rings. I have a few jars like those, and I use them for storing dried herbs. Sorry...

Your nightgowns sound beautiful. I'd love some pretty jammies myself. I think I am going to do some looking for a nice, heavy flannel nightgown for the winter.

Had a big fast-breaking party tonight. It was really nice.







Way too many leftovers, though.







:


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I am definitely making myself some flannel night gowns this winter. I'm even tempted to make matching flannel pants underneath them. I get cold very easily. Right now I'm focusing on getting some play food done for DS's birthday. It is only a few days away. I picked up yarn to make my new baby a turtle, and I'll probably make another for my brother's new baby. I had my brother help me pick out the yarn. It is wonderful having an artist for a brother. He spots color combination that I overlook and usually work much better than what I would have chose.


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i sewed up my little one's nightgown, reconstructed from a woman's eyelety white shirt, and i modified another similar one for my tall one, she would like ruffles at the shoulders, so i may attempt that soon. i hemmed a pink woolen dress that had come undone, and helped my sister with knitting, my tall one with felting a tail for her bunny and sewing up and stuffing the bunny; i've now knitted round my cabley sock and will pick up the other one and knit round the heel (i'm about to run out of wool, which i have more of in london)...i got an old, very densely knit, long scarf from my mother, that my grandmother knit, it is unwearable, so heavy, so i'd like to get some big needles and knit it with a very open, lacy stitch as a throw









i'd like to buy some more yarn before i leave in a couple of weeks or so, for various projects - christmas presents mostly.

*


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I so covet your sewing and knitting skills! I have a dear friend who sews, and I think I will try to get a few lessons once the snow flies around here.

Until then, I pickle. I broke a jar in the canner, wouldn't you know it was hot peppers, so boiling hot pepper brine is burning our eyes. But I managed 8qt and 3pt dill pickles, 2 pt hot peppers and 2 qt zucchini refrigerator pickles.









Tomatoes are well on their way. By this time next week, I should have some canned, and I have frozen some cherry tomatoes, too.

Dh and the kids brought a kitten home yesterday from a visit to a friend's farm. I'm not thrilled, but he's nice. I made an herbal flea bath for him yesterday and today I dewormed him and treated his eyes. Next week, I'll have to see about scheduling a vet visit for shots and neutering.

We also put away a couple more birds this morning. In the freezer, I mean.









Besides canning tomatoes, my next big task is Eid gifts for my kids. I have two weeks to figure out what to give them and how to accomplish it. I want to put together a puppet making kit for dd, and I don't know about ds. He's 8, loves outdoors, already has a lot of books. Just not sure what to do with him. He doesn't like art/crafts, doesn't like cooking or doing much household stuff, has most of the sports equipment for sports he enjoys.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

artparent: i think you probably need lid & ring jars for pickles, unless you are making freezer pickles, maybe. never done that though.
you can get 12 widemouth mason jars for 13$ or so..which is okay since you can use them for many years to come. i tried using some old jars and the just smashed. it was so irritating having to clean up shattered glass whislt pickling!

im in the middle of making honey sweetened bread & butter pickles right now. the house smells divine! i also set up my kind sized bed this morning! im so







: not to have to sleep in a twin bed with my squirmey nursling ever again!


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

shucks, well, my sewing skills are still very basic, i hope to really learn to do things properly..but my knitting skills are getting there, these two socks match so far







and i really love the cabling.

those pickles sound yummy. i'll get new lids for the old jars around here. i was attracted to these jars because they are all glass, and i've heard good things about some types of all glass and bad things about others..









of course, i'm looking for silver-coloured lids + bands, because i'm crazy that way









*


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artparent* 
shucks, well, my sewing skills are still very basic, i hope to really learn to do things properly..but my knitting skills are getting there, these two socks match so far







and i really love the cabling.

those pickles sound yummy. i'll get new lids for the old jars around here. i was attracted to these jars because they are all glass, and i've heard good things about some types of all glass and bad things about others..









of course, i'm looking for silver-coloured lids + bands, because i'm crazy that way









*

i just bought some new jars with lovely silver lids..they even have a pretty swirly design on the top! they are Bernardin wide mouth mason jars







and look just gorgeous all filled with beets and honey sweetened bread & butter pickles. i stayed up till midnight canning, but it was so worth it!
im uploading some photos to my flickr page..http://www.flickr.com/photos/2705796...7622164022767/


----------



## artparent (Jun 8, 2005)

i'll look for them - did you buy them locally?
can't wait to see.

i've got a huge bookshelf, built into our livingroom in london, and while it is lovely to have that much shelving, most of our books are in canada and most are likely to stay there! so i am planning to use the top shelves as my pantry







because you know i will like to sit on my couch and gaze at them. it is also the coldest room in the house, and the darkest







rows of gorgeous colourful food would be just the thing. if i ever get back to london, and ever learn to can!!

hey fern, pics are great! yum, pickles!!

*


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Can we start a new one for fall? lol I feel so behind


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Can we start a new one for fall? lol I feel so behind

Sure I'll do that now!







:


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

New thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...php?p=14355798

And I remembered the Southern Hemisphere mamas this time!


----------

